# Experiences with Women



## Wake

I have learned in these past few months that many women say they want a nice man with [insert list of qualities], but they aren't really attracted to what they want, and are sadly oblivious to the man with all of that right in front of them.

Tell me I'm wrong that in general this isn't true. I've experienced it first-hand. This one young woman I work with continuously posts about how she wanted a nice, good man, and that she was tired of dating men who mistreated her. I struck up a few conversations with her [we've been coworkers for a year], and did ask her out a few times. Paradoxically she completely turned off. She stopped talking with me on FB, and simply ignored me. Why do some women despise men who would show them kindness, and dare say that they care about her?

Learning it's better to just focus on improving myself. Getting my body more and more muscular, working out my brain getting through my studies, and going out and working my ass off and enjoying life.

I've started ignoring women, and not being that 'nice guy' who never gets women. Women associate niceness with femininity. They're not attracted to niceness, no matter WHAT anonymous voices come on here, lying, about how it isn't so. Prove it. It's just not true in real life. Learned that real fucking quickly. You gotta respect your heart and your dignity. Do not ever invest your emotions in someone before a relationship ever happens. There are a LOT of emotionally immature women out there that don't know what the hell they want.

And since I started ignoring women, two things happened.

A, women started trying to get my attention.

B, I started getting an idea of which women actually had interest.

I started testing this out.

Monday I was the old, normal me. Some flirting towards me, some attention. Wednesday I ignored available women [without being a jerk], was confident and funny as hell, and reached down deep and showed off my awesome personality to everyone else. Major difference. Like, BAM. You tell me how that makes sense. I had to learn these things, because apparently walking up to a woman you know and simply letting her know you care about her and would like to take her out for dinner isn't right. It's like they want a challenge. If they know you're just another guy who's nice to them then suddenly they don't want you. But, if you ignore her she's like 'what the hell, why aren't you giving me attention?', and it's on now.

You tell me why it's like this.


----------



## The Great Goose

Women are like men, in that most of them are assholes.


----------



## The Great Goose

You are labouring under the misapprehension that THEY are nice. 

They are just baboons.


----------



## Moonglow

Gotta be a little bad, and then a little good.....keeping them on the edge....


----------



## Iron Head

Wake said:


> I have learned in these past few months that many women say they want a nice man with [insert list of qualities], but they aren't really attracted to what they want, and are sadly oblivious to the man with all of that right in front of them.
> 
> Tell me I'm wrong that in general this isn't true. I've experienced it first-hand. This one young woman I work with continuously posts about how she wanted a nice, good man, and that she was tired of dating men who mistreated her. I struck up a few conversations with her [we've been coworkers for a year], and did ask her out a few times. Paradoxically she completely turned off. She stopped talking with me on FB, and simply ignored me. Why do some women despise men who would show them kindness, and dare say that they care about her?
> 
> Learning it's better to just focus on improving myself. Getting my body more and more muscular, working out my brain getting through my studies, and going out and working my ass off and enjoying life.
> 
> I've started ignoring women, and not being that 'nice guy' who never gets women. Women associate niceness with femininity. They're not attracted to niceness, no matter WHAT anonymous voices come on here, lying, about how it isn't so. Prove it. It's just not true in real life. Learned that real fucking quickly. You gotta respect your heart and your dignity. Do not ever invest your emotions in someone before a relationship ever happens. There are a LOT of emotionally immature women out there that don't know what the hell they want.
> 
> And since I started ignoring women, two things happened.
> 
> A, women started trying to get my attention.
> 
> B, I started getting an idea of which women actually had interest.
> 
> I started testing this out.
> 
> Monday I was the old, normal me. Some flirting towards me, some attention. Wednesday I ignored available women [without being a jerk], was confident and funny as hell, and reached down deep and showed off my awesome personality to everyone else. Major difference. Like, BAM. You tell me how that makes sense. I had to learn these things, because apparently walking up to a woman you know and simply letting her know you care about her and would like to take her out for dinner isn't right. It's like they want a challenge. If they know you're just another guy who's nice to them then suddenly they don't want you. But, if you ignore her she's like 'what the hell, why aren't you giving me attention?', and it's on now.
> 
> You tell me why it's like this.


Dude, you are a total fag. Why did it take you so long to figure out what women are attracted to? They like men who appear confident. That's really no more retarded that what men are attracted to, is it?


----------



## Wake

It just does not work being upfront and honest with them, if you are interested.

For some reason it scares them off. THIS is why men play the game, which I am now, sadly, forced to learn and appreciate.


----------



## Wake

Iron Head said:


> Dude, you are a total fag. Why did it take you so long to figure out what women are attracted to? They like men who appear confident. That's really no more retarded that what men are attracted to, is it?



Read your first sentence, and then your last sentence.


----------



## Pogo

Lightening your load by arresting the trying-too-hard effort is a definite plus.  They have a sixth sense about that.  It's a bit like trying to see that faint star in the night sky -- you can't quite get it until you look away from it, then it shows up peripherally.

Very Zen.

You want to know what _really _attracts women?
--- being in a relationship with one, who is not at that moment present.  It's like a _magnet_.


----------



## Missourian




----------



## MisterBeale

These traits trigger a primal mating urge.  It has to do with success in spreading genes or some damn shit like that.  In the end, any woman attracted to that type of shit, I am sure you wouldn't want.  Not if you plan to invest in your offspring.

Now, if you are going for the white trash strategy of having lots and lots of kids with multiple hoes?  GO FOR IT!

*Do Assholes Really Finish First?*
What's the allure of the bad boy?
Posted Oct 02, 2009
Do Assholes Really Finish First?
"So it appears that Tucker Max's bold statement is in fact correct. That is, if you conceptualize winning as racking up a lot of different sexual partners. If your personal definition of winning is finding a high-quality long-term mate and making the relationship work, then research does show there are advantages to being conscientiousness and agreeable (along with other research, my own research bears this out in a large-sample dataset I am currently analyzing). Clearly, the answer to the question posed in this post depends on what you really want out of your life at each point in your life."

<snip>


"This seemed like the biggest mystery of Bouchard's career (I'm not even going to speculate why Bouchard found this topic so fascinating). Matt responded that perhaps being a jerk is a fitness indicator: those who take-risks and and are bad despite the costs do so because they can afford to. And this is a signal of good genes. I think there is definitely something to this: bad boys tend to have lots of positive traits that come along for the ride of the badness such as good looks, confidence, creativity, humor, charisma, high energy, and good social skills-- all things women find attractive (my research with Glenn Geher (link is external) and other researchers on Mating Intelligence does suggest that these traits by themselves along with some other skills of the asshole such as mind-reading, self-deception and other-deception can be predictive of number of sexual partners as well as college "hook-up" behaviors). And for the jerk, these traits can mask the shallowness that lies beneath (although the truth almost always eventually comes out).


Daniel Nettle (link is external) has argued that it's all about mating strategy tradeoffs. Since being good and being bad both have their advantages (and disadvantages) in the mating game, this is enough to keep both traits and the preference for those traits in the gene pool. For example, high conscientiousness can increase trust, fidelity, and parental investment but also can decrease opportunistic matings. Jerks take advantage of every sexual opportunity in sight. Likewise, those high in the related trait agreeableness can increase cooperation, joint investment, sympathy, and fidelity but they too can decrease opportunistic matings and status-seeking. These strategies are fluid across the life-span: the long-time womanizer may decide to finally settle down, and the agreeable nice guy who has been burned one too many times may decide to become a pickup-artist (link is external)."


----------



## Iron Head

Wake said:


> I have learned in these past few months that many women say they want a nice man with [insert list of qualities], but they aren't really attracted to what they want, and are sadly oblivious to the man with all of that right in front of them.
> 
> Tell me I'm wrong that in general this isn't true. I've experienced it first-hand. This one young woman I work with continuously posts about how she wanted a nice, good man, and that she was tired of dating men who mistreated her. I struck up a few conversations with her [we've been coworkers for a year], and did ask her out a few times. Paradoxically she completely turned off. She stopped talking with me on FB, and simply ignored me. Why do some women despise men who would show them kindness, and dare say that they care about her?
> 
> Learning it's better to just focus on improving myself. Getting my body more and more muscular, working out my brain getting through my studies, and going out and working my ass off and enjoying life.
> 
> I've started ignoring women, and not being that 'nice guy' who never gets women. Women associate niceness with femininity. They're not attracted to niceness, no matter WHAT anonymous voices come on here, lying, about how it isn't so. Prove it. It's just not true in real life. Learned that real fucking quickly. You gotta respect your heart and your dignity. Do not ever invest your emotions in someone before a relationship ever happens. There are a LOT of emotionally immature women out there that don't know what the hell they want.
> 
> And since I started ignoring women, two things happened.
> 
> A, women started trying to get my attention.
> 
> B, I started getting an idea of which women actually had interest.
> 
> I started testing this out.
> 
> Monday I was the old, normal me. Some flirting towards me, some attention. Wednesday I ignored available women [without being a jerk], was confident and funny as hell, and reached down deep and showed off my awesome personality to everyone else. Major difference. Like, BAM. You tell me how that makes sense. I had to learn these things, because apparently walking up to a woman you know and simply letting her know you care about her and would like to take her out for dinner isn't right. It's like they want a challenge. If they know you're just another guy who's nice to them then suddenly they don't want you. But, if you ignore her she's like 'what the hell, why aren't you giving me attention?', and it's on now.
> 
> You tell me why it's like this.


Two problems with your pissy, pussy attitude. First, you imply that women are hypocritical in that they say they want a nice guy, but never choose the nice guy right in front of their eyes (i.e., you). It appears that you feel that since you view yourself as a nice guy you somehow feel entitled to consideration. Dude, I want a chick I can talk to, but I also want her to suck mean dick. These bitches clearly do not want you because you are acting like a douche bag.

Secondly, you are clearly very angry. You feel like you have been denied something you are entitled to by hypocritical women (in your brain, "bad" people) and you want justice. Therefore, you have concocted this misogynistic theory. You have taken your experienced and taken a wrong turn. You are an angry nut, and probably dangerous. 

I exude confidence and get plenty of pussy because of it. But I can pull it off because I am a shallow prick. You, however, sound like you may have been an ok guy at one time then got really angry, let it fester, and now have corpses in your basement. 

If I were you I would seek out psychological counseling, ASAP. I may even consider some sort of emergency intervention commitment to an institution in an attempt to avoid your hurting or killing someone. You are sick and need help. Govern yourself accordingly! I will be watching.


----------



## MikeK

In order to propagate the species Nature imparts to human females the impetus to attract males and to stimulate their sexual appetite.  Once you show a woman you are attracted to her, her job is done where you are concerned. 

A similar situation affects the human male whose job it is to achieve submission of  fertile females.  Once the male knows a given female is sexually willing and available to him his interest wanes and soon evaporates -- thus the exceptional tendency of the married male toward infidelity.

It's a game Nature devised to keep us making babies.


----------



## Wake

Moonglow said:


> Gotta be a little bad, and then a little good.....keeping them on the edge....



This I'm learning, too. 

One of my older coworkers told me that women are like fish; you can't be predictable or boring. She was right. Continue getting buffed up and successful, and those fish will start to take the bait, per se. 

Been a nice guy my whole life. I'm 27. I was raised to think that being a gentleman would attract you a good woman. They were wrong.


----------



## MisterBeale




----------



## Wake

Pogo said:


> Lightening your load by arresting the trying-too-hard effort is a definite plus.  They have a sixth sense about that.  It's a bit like trying to see that faint star in the night sky -- you can't quite get it until you look away from it, then it shows up peripherally.
> 
> Very Zen.
> 
> You want to know what _really _attracts women?
> --- being in a relationship with one, who is not at that moment present.  It's like a _magnet_.



This I am also learning. When you are trying to attract the woman you like, and you have secret feelings for her, DO NOT, UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES, LET HER KNOW. Sad but true. It's like you have to express your interest in her in small spoonfuls. And don't tell her so much about you, either. Give her something to think and wonder about. Play it real cool, because you know her first reaction if you tell her you honestly care about her is to get the fuck out of Dodge. 

I experienced the 'friend zone' for the first time, and I aim to fight like hell to never, ever end up there again. It's insulting.


----------



## Iron Head

Ok, I just read your profile. You are a CNA. Translation: you are a male nurse without the actual nursing license. At least if you were a male RN you would be making $30- $40 per hour, so the money would soften the blow of being laughed at and having your masculinity questioned. But as a male CNA you are making SHIT! You make less than $25K per year tops! 

Dude, these chicks don't want to go out with you because you are a subservient male (aka "fag"). On top of that, you are poor. You are pathetic! Ha ha ha ha!!!!!


----------



## Iron Head

Wake said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lightening your load by arresting the trying-too-hard effort is a definite plus.  They have a sixth sense about that.  It's a bit like trying to see that faint star in the night sky -- you can't quite get it until you look away from it, then it shows up peripherally.
> 
> Very Zen.
> 
> You want to know what _really _attracts women?
> --- being in a relationship with one, who is not at that moment present.  It's like a _magnet_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This I am also learning. When you are trying to attract the woman you like, and you have secret feelings for her, DO NOT, UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES, LET HER KNOW. Sad but true. It's like you have to express your interest in her in small spoonfuls. And don't tell her so much about you, either. Give her something to think and wonder about. Play it real cool, because you know her first reaction if you tell her you honestly care about her is to get the fuck out of Dodge.
> 
> I experienced the 'friend zone' for the first time, and I aim to fight like hell to never, ever end up there again. It's insulting.
Click to expand...

How in the hell did you get to 27 years of age and not have figured any of this out by now?


----------



## Michelle420

Some men like nice girls and some men like bad girls, same goes for women some like nice guys and some like bad boys.

The funny thing is people who say they are rejected for being a nice guy or girl have often been attracted to not nice people, either super pretty, superficial or some other quality that rejects nice and ordinary.

The nice guy or girl doesn't complain that other nice guys or girls reject them and they usually don't even try to pursue a nice kindred spirit. If they did they wouldn't have the problem.


----------



## Michelle420

Iron Head said:


> The op is very immature. What is scary is that he is 27 years old.
> 
> Recipe for a Psycho
> 
> - 27 year old virgin
> - no luck attracting women
> - Angry with women
> - Emotionally immature
> - male CNA (very creepy)
> - spends a lot of time on the Internet
> 
> YIKES!



Wake seems like a  nice guy. 

I'm just sayin in real life I've had friends complain about this both guys and girls. But what puzzles me is they always want someone superficial and want that person to like them. They don't want some nice ordinary person. So it's kind of odd.

I'm not sayin that's true about wake, but for some of the friends I've had it has been true.


----------



## Iron Head

Wake said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lightening your load by arresting the trying-too-hard effort is a definite plus.  They have a sixth sense about that.  It's a bit like trying to see that faint star in the night sky -- you can't quite get it until you look away from it, then it shows up peripherally.
> 
> Very Zen.
> 
> You want to know what _really _attracts women?
> --- being in a relationship with one, who is not at that moment present.  It's like a _magnet_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This I am also learning. When you are trying to attract the woman you like, and you have secret feelings for her, DO NOT, UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES, LET HER KNOW. Sad but true. It's like you have to express your interest in her in small spoonfuls. And don't tell her so much about you, either. Give her something to think and wonder about. Play it real cool, because you know her first reaction if you tell her you honestly care about her is to get the fuck out of Dodge.
> 
> I experienced the 'friend zone' for the first time, and I aim to fight like hell to never, ever end up there again. It's insulting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How in the hell did you get to 27 years of age and not have figured any of this out by now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would take you seriously in a discussion, but you've made it clear you're only interested in trolling. Which means it's a waste of my time. Honestly I wonder if you're older than 27 and still trolling people anonymously on internet message boards.
Click to expand...


Dude, I am not trolling. In addition, you do not need to engage in a conversation on this matter. If you are THIS fucked up then you need to sit down, shut the fuck up, and listen to someone who knows something about this.


----------



## MisterBeale

Wake said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lightening your load by arresting the trying-too-hard effort is a definite plus.  They have a sixth sense about that.  It's a bit like trying to see that faint star in the night sky -- you can't quite get it until you look away from it, then it shows up peripherally.
> 
> Very Zen.
> 
> You want to know what _really _attracts women?
> --- being in a relationship with one, who is not at that moment present.  It's like a _magnet_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This I am also learning. When you are trying to attract the woman you like, and you have secret feelings for her, DO NOT, UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES, LET HER KNOW. Sad but true. It's like you have to express your interest in her in small spoonfuls. And don't tell her so much about you, either. Give her something to think and wonder about. Play it real cool, because you know her first reaction if you tell her you honestly care about her is to get the fuck out of Dodge.
> 
> I experienced the 'friend zone' for the first time, and I aim to fight like hell to never, ever end up there again. It's insulting.
Click to expand...


Wake, you've posted enough here for me to get a feel for your character and intelligence.

Unless it is a girl that you just want to bed, any girl that you would seriously want to have anything to do with will know you like her, no matter what you do.

If you want to spend time with her, and ask to spend to with her, she will be intuitive enough to know what you are feeling with out you even saying a word.  You can front for a while, but face it, you're a nice guy, you can't change your stripes.

You won't be able to hide anything if it is the girl you want.  So of course you don't need to _say_ anything.  You're actions and face will tell her everything.

And if she doesn't know you like her w/o you saying anything, she is not even on your level, so don't waste your time.



Am I saying you need a telepath?  No.  But seriously, someone with an IQ and EQ over 120, really. . . .  You're an adult now, and this is for keeps.

With the type of girl you are going to want, there will be no "secret" feelings. . .  she will read them all on your face.  Trust me on this.

The upshot of that is, you don't have a choice about the "friend zone."  So buck up and either let them come to you, or don't waste your time or "friendzone" girls.


----------



## Iron Head

drifter said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> The op is very immature. What is scary is that he is 27 years old.
> 
> Recipe for a Psycho
> 
> - 27 year old virgin
> - no luck attracting women
> - Angry with women
> - Emotionally immature
> - male CNA (very creepy)
> - spends a lot of time on the Internet
> 
> YIKES!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake seems like a  nice guy.
> 
> I'm just sayin in real life I've had friends complain about this both guys and girls. But what puzzles me is they always want someone superficial and want that person to like them. They don't want some nice ordinary person. So it's kind of odd.
> 
> I'm not sayin that's true about wake, but for some of the friends I've had it has been true.
Click to expand...

All psychos are "nice guys" until they discover the bodies in the crawl space.


----------



## Michelle420

Iron Head said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> The op is very immature. What is scary is that he is 27 years old.
> 
> Recipe for a Psycho
> 
> - 27 year old virgin
> - no luck attracting women
> - Angry with women
> - Emotionally immature
> - male CNA (very creepy)
> - spends a lot of time on the Internet
> 
> YIKES!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake seems like a  nice guy.
> 
> I'm just sayin in real life I've had friends complain about this both guys and girls. But what puzzles me is they always want someone superficial and want that person to like them. They don't want some nice ordinary person. So it's kind of odd.
> 
> I'm not sayin that's true about wake, but for some of the friends I've had it has been true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All psychos are "nice guys" until they discover the bodies in the crawl space.
Click to expand...


My dad was a psycho but he wasn't that nice  ( he was goodlooking) which often fools people. People think goodlooking means good person.


----------



## Iron Head

MisterBeale said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lightening your load by arresting the trying-too-hard effort is a definite plus.  They have a sixth sense about that.  It's a bit like trying to see that faint star in the night sky -- you can't quite get it until you look away from it, then it shows up peripherally.
> 
> Very Zen.
> 
> You want to know what _really _attracts women?
> --- being in a relationship with one, who is not at that moment present.  It's like a _magnet_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This I am also learning. When you are trying to attract the woman you like, and you have secret feelings for her, DO NOT, UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES, LET HER KNOW. Sad but true. It's like you have to express your interest in her in small spoonfuls. And don't tell her so much about you, either. Give her something to think and wonder about. Play it real cool, because you know her first reaction if you tell her you honestly care about her is to get the fuck out of Dodge.
> 
> I experienced the 'friend zone' for the first time, and I aim to fight like hell to never, ever end up there again. It's insulting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wake, you've posted enough here for me to get a feel for your character and intelligence.
> 
> Unless it is a girl that you just want to bed, any girl that you would seriously want to have anything to do with will know you like her, no matter what you do.
> 
> If you want to spend time with her, and ask to spend to with her, she will be intuitive enough to know what you are feeling with out you even saying a word.  You can front for a while, but face it, you're a nice guy, you can't change your stripes.
> 
> You won't be able to hide anything if it is the girl you want.  So of course you don't need to _say_ anything.  You're actions and face will tell her everything.
> 
> And if she doesn't know you like her w/o you saying anything, she is not even on your level, so don't waste your time.
> 
> 
> 
> Am I saying you need a telepath?  No.  But seriously, someone with an IQ and EQ over 120, really. . . .  You're an adult now, and this is for keeps.
> 
> With the type of girl you are going to want, there will be no "secret" feelings. . .  she will read them all on your face.  Trust me on this.
> 
> The upshot of that is, you don't have a choice about the "friend zone."  So buck up and either let them come to you, or don't waste your time or "friendzone" girls.
Click to expand...

What MisterBeale is saying is to grow up and stop acting like a total fag!


----------



## MisterBeale

Iron Head said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lightening your load by arresting the trying-too-hard effort is a definite plus.  They have a sixth sense about that.  It's a bit like trying to see that faint star in the night sky -- you can't quite get it until you look away from it, then it shows up peripherally.
> 
> Very Zen.
> 
> You want to know what _really _attracts women?
> --- being in a relationship with one, who is not at that moment present.  It's like a _magnet_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This I am also learning. When you are trying to attract the woman you like, and you have secret feelings for her, DO NOT, UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES, LET HER KNOW. Sad but true. It's like you have to express your interest in her in small spoonfuls. And don't tell her so much about you, either. Give her something to think and wonder about. Play it real cool, because you know her first reaction if you tell her you honestly care about her is to get the fuck out of Dodge.
> 
> I experienced the 'friend zone' for the first time, and I aim to fight like hell to never, ever end up there again. It's insulting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How in the hell did you get to 27 years of age and not have figured any of this out by now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would take you seriously in a discussion, but you've made it clear you're only interested in trolling. Which means it's a waste of my time. Honestly I wonder if you're older than 27 and still trolling people anonymously on internet message boards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, I am not trolling. In addition, you do not need to engage in a conversation on this matter. If you are THIS fucked up then you need to sit down, shut the fuck up, and listen to someone who knows something about this.
Click to expand...

ASSHOLE meet NICE GUY.


----------



## The Great Goose

drifter said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> The op is very immature. What is scary is that he is 27 years old.
> 
> Recipe for a Psycho
> 
> - 27 year old virgin
> - no luck attracting women
> - Angry with women
> - Emotionally immature
> - male CNA (very creepy)
> - spends a lot of time on the Internet
> 
> YIKES!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake seems like a  nice guy.
> 
> I'm just sayin in real life I've had friends complain about this both guys and girls. But what puzzles me is they always want someone superficial and want that person to like them. They don't want some nice ordinary person. So it's kind of odd.
> 
> I'm not sayin that's true about wake, but for some of the friends I've had it has been true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All psychos are "nice guys" until they discover the bodies in the crawl space.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My dad was a psycho but he wasn't that nice  ( he was goodlooking) which often fools people. People think goodlooking means good person.
Click to expand...

I disagree. Goodness manifests in the physical form.

ugly people are sneaky assholes.


----------



## Wake

drifter said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> The op is very immature. What is scary is that he is 27 years old.
> 
> Recipe for a Psycho
> 
> - 27 year old virgin
> - no luck attracting women
> - Angry with women
> - Emotionally immature
> - male CNA (very creepy)
> - spends a lot of time on the Internet
> 
> YIKES!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake seems like a  nice guy.
> 
> I'm just sayin in real life I've had friends complain about this both guys and girls. But what puzzles me is they always want someone superficial and want that person to like them. They don't want some nice ordinary person. So it's kind of odd.
> 
> I'm not sayin that's true about wake, but for some of the friends I've had it has been true.
Click to expand...


I desire a woman for the beauty and complexity of her soul. Who she is. Bodies fade with time, but souls do not.

Nothing wrong with beauty, but I don't want a woman only for her looks, and I do not want a woman who only desires me for mine.


----------



## Michelle420

Wake said:


> It just does not work being upfront and honest with them, if you are interested.
> 
> For some reason it scares them off. THIS is why men play the game, which I am now, sadly, forced to learn and appreciate.



Or you are picking a certain type of women and not open to women who would go out with you, now that's not such a  nice guy.


----------



## Wake

drifter said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> It just does not work being upfront and honest with them, if you are interested.
> 
> For some reason it scares them off. THIS is why men play the game, which I am now, sadly, forced to learn and appreciate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or you are picking a certain type of women and not open to women who would go out with you, now that's not such a  nice guy.
Click to expand...


I am open to women who are actually looking for a good man.

Not interested in immature women. Maybe I just had a bad experience with the wrong woman.


----------



## Michelle420

Wake said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> The op is very immature. What is scary is that he is 27 years old.
> 
> Recipe for a Psycho
> 
> - 27 year old virgin
> - no luck attracting women
> - Angry with women
> - Emotionally immature
> - male CNA (very creepy)
> - spends a lot of time on the Internet
> 
> YIKES!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake seems like a  nice guy.
> 
> I'm just sayin in real life I've had friends complain about this both guys and girls. But what puzzles me is they always want someone superficial and want that person to like them. They don't want some nice ordinary person. So it's kind of odd.
> 
> I'm not sayin that's true about wake, but for some of the friends I've had it has been true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I desire a woman for the beauty and complexity of her soul. Who she is. Bodies fade with time, but souls do not.
> 
> Nothing wrong with beauty, but I don't want a woman only for her looks, and I do not want a woman who only desires me for mine.
Click to expand...


My friends say this but then when I go out and take a peek and who they are fawning for it doesn't add up. You may be different Wake. Maybe you are truly pursuing down to earth nice women, but I don't see how you wouldn't score if that's the case because you seem so polite.

High maintenance men and women are entirely different. They expect shit and so they reject people if you don't add up to their wants.


----------



## Michelle420

Wake said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> It just does not work being upfront and honest with them, if you are interested.
> 
> For some reason it scares them off. THIS is why men play the game, which I am now, sadly, forced to learn and appreciate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or you are picking a certain type of women and not open to women who would go out with you, now that's not such a  nice guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am open to women who are actually looking for a good man.
> 
> Not interested in immature women. Maybe I just had a bad experience with the wrong woman.
Click to expand...


That could be, maybe she wasn't nice.


----------



## Michelle420

Wake said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> The op is very immature. What is scary is that he is 27 years old.
> 
> Recipe for a Psycho
> 
> - 27 year old virgin
> - no luck attracting women
> - Angry with women
> - Emotionally immature
> - male CNA (very creepy)
> - spends a lot of time on the Internet
> 
> YIKES!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake seems like a  nice guy.
> 
> I'm just sayin in real life I've had friends complain about this both guys and girls. But what puzzles me is they always want someone superficial and want that person to like them. They don't want some nice ordinary person. So it's kind of odd.
> 
> I'm not sayin that's true about wake, but for some of the friends I've had it has been true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I desire a woman for the beauty and complexity of her soul. Who she is. Bodies fade with time, but souls do not.
> 
> Nothing wrong with beauty, but I don't want a woman only for her looks, and I do not want a woman who only desires me for mine.
Click to expand...


What do you think a woman desires from you?


----------



## Wake

drifter said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> The op is very immature. What is scary is that he is 27 years old.
> 
> Recipe for a Psycho
> 
> - 27 year old virgin
> - no luck attracting women
> - Angry with women
> - Emotionally immature
> - male CNA (very creepy)
> - spends a lot of time on the Internet
> 
> YIKES!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake seems like a  nice guy.
> 
> I'm just sayin in real life I've had friends complain about this both guys and girls. But what puzzles me is they always want someone superficial and want that person to like them. They don't want some nice ordinary person. So it's kind of odd.
> 
> I'm not sayin that's true about wake, but for some of the friends I've had it has been true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I desire a woman for the beauty and complexity of her soul. Who she is. Bodies fade with time, but souls do not.
> 
> Nothing wrong with beauty, but I don't want a woman only for her looks, and I do not want a woman who only desires me for mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My friends say this but then when I go out and take a peek and who they are fawning for it doesn't add up. You may be different Wake. Maybe you are truly pursuing down to earth nice women, but I don't see how you wouldn't score if that's the case because you seem so polite.
> 
> High maintenance men and women are entirely different. They expect shit and so they reject people if you don't add up to their wants.
Click to expand...


I am a man who chose to wait with sex until he is married. Neither a boy nor a dog. I know of too many immature men who impregnate women and leave them. I am neither easy nor interested in easy women. I am looking for a good woman who is looking for a good man. If you are wanting to know me a little better, and know what I'm saying is true, you may PM me and I'll friend you on Facebook. I am not a dog looking to score with different women each night. More than once I have been told by my coworkers that none of the women at the hospital we work at are really worth it, besides one or two.


----------



## Michelle420

The Great Goose said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> The op is very immature. What is scary is that he is 27 years old.
> 
> Recipe for a Psycho
> 
> - 27 year old virgin
> - no luck attracting women
> - Angry with women
> - Emotionally immature
> - male CNA (very creepy)
> - spends a lot of time on the Internet
> 
> YIKES!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake seems like a  nice guy.
> 
> I'm just sayin in real life I've had friends complain about this both guys and girls. But what puzzles me is they always want someone superficial and want that person to like them. They don't want some nice ordinary person. So it's kind of odd.
> 
> I'm not sayin that's true about wake, but for some of the friends I've had it has been true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All psychos are "nice guys" until they discover the bodies in the crawl space.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My dad was a psycho but he wasn't that nice  ( he was goodlooking) which often fools people. People think goodlooking means good person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree. Goodness manifests in the physical form.
> 
> ugly people are sneaky assholes.
Click to expand...


Disagree all you want, not all nice guys or girls are psychos and not all ugly people are psychos not all goodlooking people are psychos. But research has shown juries give lighter sentences to good looking people on trial. Goodlooking people get away with things more.


----------



## Missourian

Here is my advice.  Stop looking.  Stop actively pursuing women for the purpose of dating.  Talk to women conversationally without the underlying motivation of a relationship.  Go out to have fun.  Don't act confident...be confident.  Be a gentlemen...but also enjoy yourself.


----------



## Wake

drifter said:


> What do you think a woman desires from you?



That is a very good question, and one I don't know. I can only guess. What I do know is that I have been the target of lots of sexual flirtation, and it has even crossed into sexual harassment. Last week a nurse jokingly rubbed her hands on my body, making it seem like she was complimenting me for my weight loss and muscle tone. I did not care for the unasked touching, and ignored it. I later found out that two of the other nurses witnessed this and told the Chief Nursing Officer of the hospital, and he told me that it was not alright what was being done to me and that the nurse who had her hands on me was getting written up. 

I could say that I assume a woman wants a nice, sexy, confident, funny, and manly man who'd treat her right and without abuse. I am that, in spite of the two small trolls running their mouths without doing their due diligence and asking honest questions first. But, like I said before, I don't really know what a woman wants or desires from me. I do know how to be a gentleman.


----------



## Michelle420

Wake said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> The op is very immature. What is scary is that he is 27 years old.
> 
> Recipe for a Psycho
> 
> - 27 year old virgin
> - no luck attracting women
> - Angry with women
> - Emotionally immature
> - male CNA (very creepy)
> - spends a lot of time on the Internet
> 
> YIKES!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake seems like a  nice guy.
> 
> I'm just sayin in real life I've had friends complain about this both guys and girls. But what puzzles me is they always want someone superficial and want that person to like them. They don't want some nice ordinary person. So it's kind of odd.
> 
> I'm not sayin that's true about wake, but for some of the friends I've had it has been true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I desire a woman for the beauty and complexity of her soul. Who she is. Bodies fade with time, but souls do not.
> 
> Nothing wrong with beauty, but I don't want a woman only for her looks, and I do not want a woman who only desires me for mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My friends say this but then when I go out and take a peek and who they are fawning for it doesn't add up. You may be different Wake. Maybe you are truly pursuing down to earth nice women, but I don't see how you wouldn't score if that's the case because you seem so polite.
> 
> High maintenance men and women are entirely different. They expect shit and so they reject people if you don't add up to their wants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am a man who chose to wait with sex until he is married. Neither a boy nor a dog. I know of too many immature men who impregnate women and leave them. I am neither easy nor interested in easy women. I am looking for a good woman who is looking for a good man. If you are wanting to know me a little better, and know what I'm saying is true, you may PM me and I'll friend you on Facebook. I am not a dog looking to score with different women each night. More than once I have been told by my coworkers that none of the women at the hospital we work at are really worth it, besides one or two.
Click to expand...


Ok so you have expectations and a check off list, so in a  way a  relationship is a transaction that has to meet a criteria , it's not a natural flow that just happens for you.

I don't face book with anyone here. I only talk to women over the phone or off this site in email. It keeps things simple.

Ropey was an exception.


----------



## Lumpy 1

Eh, nice guys give up their cookies too easily. The worst thing you can do is appear needy. My best line was,"I don't think this is going to work out" after that line they'll do anything to prove you wrong. If they don't fall for it, they are generally worth the extra effort. The best thing about, "the line"  is you can unload them without regret because you were honest.


Alas ... Marriage is a whole different animal.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake, I dated an asshole for over 5 years long ago. After that I didn't get involved with anyone for over 2 years. Then I met the man who later became my husband. Although all my life, men came after me, I actually went after him. Why? Because he was so genuinely nice and also kind of shy. So it was only going to happen if I pushed it a little. I'm glad I did because it turned out he was interested. I couldn't of asked for a better person to marry. You know I tend to be a little emotional sometimes. He's the exact opposite. But the main reason I was so attracted to him was because of how nice he was. I was ready for that. I needed that after being with an asshole who verbally abused me and made me feel like shit for so long. I needed someone nice. Why am I telling you this? Because you seem to be under the impression that all women want to date men who are "bad" guys or confident or standoffish or whatever. That's not necessarily true. Not every woman is like that. You are better off finding one who is and they are out there. A bad experience with one, doesn't mean you can't try again. Every woman is different. You can't just fit one style of dealing with them to every one or you will fail. Get to know someone first and try to find out who you are dealing with on a friend level. Then go from there. It's not that hard to tell if a woman is interested in you and if you can't, then she's probably not.


----------



## Michelle420

Wake said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think a woman desires from you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a very good question, and one I don't know. I can only guess. What I do know is that I have been the target of lots of sexual flirtation, and it has even crossed into sexual harassment. Last week a nurse jokingly rubbed her hands on my body, making it seem like she was complimenting me for my weight loss and muscle tone. I did not care for the unasked touching, and ignored it. I later found out that two of the other nurses witnessed this and told the Chief Nursing Officer of the hospital, and he told me that it was not alright what was being done to me and that the nurse who had her hands on me was getting written up.
> 
> I could say that I assume a woman wants a nice, sexy, confident, funny, and manly man who'd treat her right and without abuse. I am that, in spite of the two small trolls running their mouths without doing their due diligence and asking honest questions first. But, like I said before, I don't really know what a woman wants or desires from me. I do know how to be a gentleman.
Click to expand...


My advice is to put your checklist aside for a while, and don't pay a lot of attention to your "expectations" of how a woman has to be. Instead make a decision to find out what women want, how they feel, what they think. Get to know women by asking them about themselves and just hearing them without going over your checklist to judge whether they fit your standard.

You may think you are a great catch but some women won't like your checklist or your expectations that they live up to a standard you set for yourself. You might be lonely a while Wake unless you decide to just love people foibles and all.


----------



## The Great Goose

drifter said:
			
		

> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> The op is very immature. What is scary is that he is 27 years old.
> 
> Recipe for a Psycho
> 
> - 27 year old virgin
> - no luck attracting women
> - Angry with women
> - Emotionally immature
> - male CNA (very creepy)
> - spends a lot of time on the Internet
> 
> YIKES!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake seems like a  nice guy.
> 
> I'm just sayin in real life I've had friends complain about this both guys and girls. But what puzzles me is they always want someone superficial and want that person to like them. They don't want some nice ordinary person. So it's kind of odd.
> 
> I'm not sayin that's true about wake, but for some of the friends I've had it has been true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All psychos are "nice guys" until they discover the bodies in the crawl space.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My dad was a psycho but he wasn't that nice  ( he was goodlooking) which often fools people. People think goodlooking means good person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree. Goodness manifests in the physical form.
> 
> ugly people are sneaky assholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Disagree all you want, not all nice guys or girls are psychos and not all ugly people are psychos not all goodlooking people are psychos. But research has shown juries give lighter sentences to good looking people on trial. Goodlooking people get away with things more.
Click to expand...

Good looking people get competed with far more, so they get away with less. Everyone tears down good looking people.


----------



## MisterBeale

Iron Head said:


> Why are you tagging Bonzi in this? She's as nutty as you are (no offense, Baby). You need to be talking to a man.


A fifty year old women obsessed with all things dating can't hurt though.


----------



## ChrisL

drifter said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> It just does not work being upfront and honest with them, if you are interested.
> 
> For some reason it scares them off. THIS is why men play the game, which I am now, sadly, forced to learn and appreciate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or you are picking a certain type of women and not open to women who would go out with you, now that's not such a  nice guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am open to women who are actually looking for a good man.
> 
> Not interested in immature women. Maybe I just had a bad experience with the wrong woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That could be, maybe she wasn't nice.
Click to expand...


Why is she "not nice" because she wasn't interested in Wake?  You know, there has to be a mutual attraction there.    Just because she isn't attracted to him for anything more than friendship doesn't mean she is a bad person.


----------



## ChrisL

I think this is just how young people are in general.  They are fickle and picky and can change their feelings for someone on a whim.


----------



## Lumpy 1

Wolfsister77 said:


> Wake, I dated an asshole for over 5 years long ago. After that I didn't get involved with anyone for over 2 years. Then I met the man who later became my husband. Although all my life, men came after me, I actually went after him. Why? Because he was so genuinely nice and also kind of shy. So it was only going to happen if I pushed it a little. I'm glad I did because it turned out he was interested. I couldn't of asked for a better person to marry. You know I tend to be a little emotional sometimes. He's the exact opposite. But the main reason I was so attracted to him was because of how nice he was. I was ready for that. I needed that after being with an asshole who verbally abused me and made me feel like shit for so long. I needed someone nice. Why am I telling you this? Because you seem to be under the impression that all women want to date men who are "bad" guys or confident or standoffish or whatever. That's not necessarily true. Not every woman is like that. You are better off finding one who is and they are out there. A bad experience with one, doesn't mean you can't try again. Every woman is different. You can't just fit one style of dealing with them to every one or you will fail. Get to know someone first and try to find out who you are dealing with on a friend level. Then go from there. It's not that hard to tell if a woman is interested in you and if you can't, then she's probably not.



Then you meet a lady like Wolfsister, if you're lucky, the games fly out the window and you end up happily married...


----------



## ChrisL

There is a big difference between having confidence and just being an asshole.  That's something important to remember too.


----------



## Michelle420

ChrisL said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> It just does not work being upfront and honest with them, if you are interested.
> 
> For some reason it scares them off. THIS is why men play the game, which I am now, sadly, forced to learn and appreciate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or you are picking a certain type of women and not open to women who would go out with you, now that's not such a  nice guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am open to women who are actually looking for a good man.
> 
> Not interested in immature women. Maybe I just had a bad experience with the wrong woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That could be, maybe she wasn't nice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is she "not nice" because she wasn't interested in Wake?  You know, there has to be a mutual attraction there.    Just because she isn't attracted to him for anything more than friendship doesn't mean she is a bad person.
Click to expand...


I didn't say she wasn't nice.


----------



## ChrisL

drifter said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> It just does not work being upfront and honest with them, if you are interested.
> 
> For some reason it scares them off. THIS is why men play the game, which I am now, sadly, forced to learn and appreciate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or you are picking a certain type of women and not open to women who would go out with you, now that's not such a  nice guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am open to women who are actually looking for a good man.
> 
> Not interested in immature women. Maybe I just had a bad experience with the wrong woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That could be, maybe she wasn't nice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is she "not nice" because she wasn't interested in Wake?  You know, there has to be a mutual attraction there.    Just because she isn't attracted to him for anything more than friendship doesn't mean she is a bad person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say she wasn't nice.
Click to expand...


Lol.  Okay, well you said "maybe she wasn't nice."  Wake is angry because he was rejected apparently.  I don't think that is a reflection on the young lady.  You can't help it if you just aren't into someone.


----------



## Manonthestreet

Perhaps an arranged marriage would be an option........do you trust your parents......


----------



## Pogo

Manonthestreet said:


> Perhaps an arranged marriage would be an option........do you trust your parents......



You can't marry your parents.


They're already married.


----------



## Michelle420

ChrisL said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or you are picking a certain type of women and not open to women who would go out with you, now that's not such a  nice guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am open to women who are actually looking for a good man.
> 
> Not interested in immature women. Maybe I just had a bad experience with the wrong woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That could be, maybe she wasn't nice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is she "not nice" because she wasn't interested in Wake?  You know, there has to be a mutual attraction there.    Just because she isn't attracted to him for anything more than friendship doesn't mean she is a bad person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say she wasn't nice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.  Okay, well you said "maybe she wasn't nice."  Wake is angry because he was rejected apparently.  I don't think that is a reflection on the young lady.  You can't help it if you just aren't into someone.
Click to expand...


I said "maybe" but I also said maybe Wake picking women based on his "criteria" and not open to women who would like to go out with him because they don't meet his standard. 

A lot of times people who feel rejected aren't really rejected, they just have a specific expectation of what they want and then they get attracted to someone and think that person meets there checklist but the person isn't interested in them. What they totally miss is finding out what the other person is looking for.


----------



## Lumpy 1




----------



## ChrisL

drifter said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am open to women who are actually looking for a good man.
> 
> Not interested in immature women. Maybe I just had a bad experience with the wrong woman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That could be, maybe she wasn't nice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is she "not nice" because she wasn't interested in Wake?  You know, there has to be a mutual attraction there.    Just because she isn't attracted to him for anything more than friendship doesn't mean she is a bad person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say she wasn't nice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.  Okay, well you said "maybe she wasn't nice."  Wake is angry because he was rejected apparently.  I don't think that is a reflection on the young lady.  You can't help it if you just aren't into someone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said "maybe" but I also said maybe Wake picking women based on his "criteria" and not open to women who would like to go out with him because they don't meet his standard.
> 
> A lot of times people who feel rejected aren't really rejected, they just have a specific expectation of what they want and then they get attracted to someone and think that person meets there checklist but the person isn't interested in them. What they totally miss is finding out what the other person is looking for.
Click to expand...


Oh well, I don't feel that Wake sticking to his standards is wrong or bad either.  Everyone has their things that they like, especially when it comes to a romantic interest.  It might make it more difficult for him and he may want to consider lowering his standards, but that's not my call to make.  Lol.


----------



## Wake

There's a whole lot more to this I haven't shared yet, which would really give ya'll more insight on what the hell has been going on.

Hold on.


----------



## Michelle420

ChrisL said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> That could be, maybe she wasn't nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is she "not nice" because she wasn't interested in Wake?  You know, there has to be a mutual attraction there.    Just because she isn't attracted to him for anything more than friendship doesn't mean she is a bad person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say she wasn't nice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.  Okay, well you said "maybe she wasn't nice."  Wake is angry because he was rejected apparently.  I don't think that is a reflection on the young lady.  You can't help it if you just aren't into someone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said "maybe" but I also said maybe Wake picking women based on his "criteria" and not open to women who would like to go out with him because they don't meet his standard.
> 
> A lot of times people who feel rejected aren't really rejected, they just have a specific expectation of what they want and then they get attracted to someone and think that person meets there checklist but the person isn't interested in them. What they totally miss is finding out what the other person is looking for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh well, I don't feel that Wake sticking to his standards is wrong or bad either.  Everyone has their things that they like, especially when it comes to a romantic interest.  It might make it more difficult for him and he may want to consider lowering his standards, but that's not my call to make.  Lol.
Click to expand...


I never said it was bad, I said he may be lonely a while if he has a high expectation and checklist.


----------



## ChrisL

Manonthestreet said:


> Perhaps an arranged marriage would be an option........do you trust your parents......



This is a joke?  I don't think an arranged marriage is a very good option for a 27-year-old man.


----------



## ChrisL

drifter said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is she "not nice" because she wasn't interested in Wake?  You know, there has to be a mutual attraction there.    Just because she isn't attracted to him for anything more than friendship doesn't mean she is a bad person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say she wasn't nice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.  Okay, well you said "maybe she wasn't nice."  Wake is angry because he was rejected apparently.  I don't think that is a reflection on the young lady.  You can't help it if you just aren't into someone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said "maybe" but I also said maybe Wake picking women based on his "criteria" and not open to women who would like to go out with him because they don't meet his standard.
> 
> A lot of times people who feel rejected aren't really rejected, they just have a specific expectation of what they want and then they get attracted to someone and think that person meets there checklist but the person isn't interested in them. What they totally miss is finding out what the other person is looking for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh well, I don't feel that Wake sticking to his standards is wrong or bad either.  Everyone has their things that they like, especially when it comes to a romantic interest.  It might make it more difficult for him and he may want to consider lowering his standards, but that's not my call to make.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said it was bad, I said he may be lonely a while if he has a high expectation and checklist.
Click to expand...


I don't really know what his expectations are, but I know you have to kiss a few toads before you meet your prince!  So, this one didn't work out.    A lot of them won't work out.  A lot of women are going to say thanks but no thanks.  Being single is never "easy."


----------



## Bonzi

Wake said:


> I have learned in these past few months that many women say they want a nice man with [insert list of qualities], but they aren't really attracted to what they want, and are sadly oblivious to the man with all of that right in front of them.
> 
> Tell me I'm wrong that in general this isn't true. I've experienced it first-hand. This one young woman I work with continuously posts about how she wanted a nice, good man, and that she was tired of dating men who mistreated her. I struck up a few conversations with her [we've been coworkers for a year], and did ask her out a few times. Paradoxically she completely turned off. She stopped talking with me on FB, and simply ignored me. Why do some women despise men who would show them kindness, and dare say that they care about her?
> 
> Learning it's better to just focus on improving myself. Getting my body more and more muscular, working out my brain getting through my studies, and going out and working my ass off and enjoying life.
> 
> I've started ignoring women, and not being that 'nice guy' who never gets women. Women associate niceness with femininity. They're not attracted to niceness, no matter WHAT anonymous voices come on here, lying, about how it isn't so. Prove it. It's just not true in real life. Learned that real fucking quickly. You gotta respect your heart and your dignity. Do not ever invest your emotions in someone before a relationship ever happens. There are a LOT of emotionally immature women out there that don't know what the hell they want.
> 
> And since I started ignoring women, two things happened.
> 
> A, women started trying to get my attention.
> 
> B, I started getting an idea of which women actually had interest.
> 
> I started testing this out.
> 
> Monday I was the old, normal me. Some flirting towards me, some attention. Wednesday I ignored available women [without being a jerk], was confident and funny as hell, and reached down deep and showed off my awesome personality to everyone else. Major difference. Like, BAM. You tell me how that makes sense. I had to learn these things, because apparently walking up to a woman you know and simply letting her know you care about her and would like to take her out for dinner isn't right. It's like they want a challenge. If they know you're just another guy who's nice to them then suddenly they don't want you. But, if you ignore her she's like 'what the hell, why aren't you giving me attention?', and it's on now.
> 
> You tell me why it's like this.


 
Two things:

(1)  They may think you are desperate if you pay attention to them
(2)  They have low self esteem and think if you like them something must be wrong with you

Just some thoughts......


----------



## Wake

Basically, I desire a woman who is emotionally mature, and who literally wants to fall in love and get married, and be in love with her husband.

It's what every *happily* married couple on the planet has. What I want. A beautiful woman with an ugly soul makes for an unhappy relationship.

One of the problems was that this young woman [22] gave me her number unasked and would text me in the middle of the night [3am] to talk with me about her serious personal issues. She suffers from anxiety and depression and anorexia. She's been in abusive relationship after abusive relationship. I did start pursuing her knowing she had a boyfriend. It was common knowledge he was abusing her and making her feel horrible. Then they broke up for a bit. She and I had been texting and talking a bit, and I asked her out a few times. Nothing happened. The moment I told her I cared about her and developed feelings for her because it hurt seeing her beat herself up and abuse herself was when she turned ice-cold and started ignoring me. After her ex-boyfriend stalked her a few times, she went back to him. 

She would give constant mixed signals. Saying yes she'd like to go out on a date, to maybe, to ignoring and going back to the guy who verbally abuses her constantly. I watched my dad abuse my mom a lot when I was a young kid. I still hate him, which is why I haven't spoken with him in six years. Told myself I'd be the good man my father never was. A man doesn't hit a woman, and he doesn't treat her like crap.

When she would post on FB horrible things about herself, or how sad she was, or other poetic things of that nature I'd get worried and call her to let her know that she was worth it and that no one deserves to be treated like garbage. During that month of interaction we'd chat on FB and talk. But when I let her know directly that I cared about her it all went south. 

It sucks when you care about a woman, she is abused, she abuses herself, but she's not attracted to you [or she really is but is playing some maddening game], and is staying with the guy who keeps hurting her. She chose the man who screams and curses at her over a kind man who truly did care about her. That stung. Now I don't feel safe sharing any sort of simple, honest feeling or emotion for a woman I care about.


----------



## Michelle420

ChrisL said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say she wasn't nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.  Okay, well you said "maybe she wasn't nice."  Wake is angry because he was rejected apparently.  I don't think that is a reflection on the young lady.  You can't help it if you just aren't into someone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said "maybe" but I also said maybe Wake picking women based on his "criteria" and not open to women who would like to go out with him because they don't meet his standard.
> 
> A lot of times people who feel rejected aren't really rejected, they just have a specific expectation of what they want and then they get attracted to someone and think that person meets there checklist but the person isn't interested in them. What they totally miss is finding out what the other person is looking for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh well, I don't feel that Wake sticking to his standards is wrong or bad either.  Everyone has their things that they like, especially when it comes to a romantic interest.  It might make it more difficult for him and he may want to consider lowering his standards, but that's not my call to make.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said it was bad, I said he may be lonely a while if he has a high expectation and checklist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't really know what his expectations are, but I know you have to kiss a few toads before you meet your prince!  So, this one didn't work out.    A lot of them won't work out.  A lot of women are going to say thanks but no thanks.  Being single is never "easy."
Click to expand...


It's true, and I notice a lot of people make threads that seem mad that a woman rejected them.


----------



## Lumpy 1

ChrisL said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps an arranged marriage would be an option........do you trust your parents......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a joke?  I don't think an arranged marriage is a very good option for a 27-year-old man.
Click to expand...

It been a long time since I was single but it was tough finding a near perfect fit. Oddly enough perhaps, I'd pretty well given up, prayed and met my wife of almost 30yrs. 2 days later.


----------



## ChrisL

Wake said:


> Basically, I desire a woman who is emotionally mature, and who literally wants to fall in love and get married, and be in love with her husband.
> 
> It's what every *happily* married couple on the planet has. What I want. A beautiful woman with an ugly soul makes for an unhappy relationship.
> 
> One of the problems was that this young woman [22] gave me her number unasked and would text me in the middle of the night [3am] to talk with me about her serious personal issues. She suffers from anxiety and depression and anorexia. She's been in abusive relationship after abusive relationship. I did start pursuing her knowing she had a boyfriend. It was common knowledge he was abusing her and making her feel horrible. Then they broke up for a bit. She and I had been texting and talking a bit, and I asked her out a few times. Nothing happened. The moment I told her I cared about her and developed feelings for her because it hurt seeing her beat herself up and abuse herself was when she turned ice-cold and started ignoring me. After her ex-boyfriend stalked her a few times, she went back to him.
> 
> She would give constant mixed signals. Saying yes she'd like to go out on a date, to maybe, to ignoring and going back to the guy who verbally abuses her constantly. I watched my dad abuse my mom a lot when I was a young kid. I still hate him, which is why I haven't spoken with him in six years. Told myself I'd be the good man my father never was. A man doesn't hit a woman, and he doesn't treat her like crap.
> 
> When she would post on FB horrible things about herself, or how sad she was, or other poetic things of that nature I'd get worried and call her to let her know that she was worth it and that no one deserves to be treated like garbage. During that month of interaction we'd chat on FB and talk. But when I let her know directly that I cared about her it all went south.
> 
> It sucks when you care about a woman, she is abused, she abuses herself, but she's not attracted to you [or she really is but is playing some maddening game], and is staying with the guy who keeps hurting her. She chose the man who screams and curses at her over a kind man who truly did care about her. That stung. Now I don't feel safe sharing any sort of simple, honest feeling or emotion for a woman I care about.



Anxiety, depression, and anorexia.  Those should have tipped you off to begin with that perhaps this person is unstable.


----------



## Michelle420

Wake said:


> Basically, I desire a woman who is emotionally mature, and who literally wants to fall in love and get married, and be in love with her husband.
> 
> It's what every *happily* married couple on the planet has. What I want. A beautiful woman with an ugly soul makes for an unhappy relationship.
> 
> One of the problems was that this young woman [22] gave me her number unasked and would text me in the middle of the night [3am] to talk with me about her serious personal issues. She suffers from anxiety and depression and anorexia. She's been in abusive relationship after abusive relationship. I did start pursuing her knowing she had a boyfriend. It was common knowledge he was abusing her and making her feel horrible. Then they broke up for a bit. She and I had been texting and talking a bit, and I asked her out a few times. Nothing happened. The moment I told her I cared about her and developed feelings for her because it hurt seeing her beat herself up and abuse herself was when she turned ice-cold and started ignoring me. After her ex-boyfriend stalked her a few times, she went back to him.
> 
> She would give constant mixed signals. Saying yes she'd like to go out on a date, to maybe, to ignoring and going back to the guy who verbally abuses her constantly. I watched my dad abuse my mom a lot when I was a young kid. I still hate him, which is why I haven't spoken with him in six years. Told myself I'd be the good man my father never was. A man doesn't hit a woman, and he doesn't treat her like crap.
> 
> When she would post on FB horrible things about herself, or how sad she was, or other poetic things of that nature I'd get worried and call her to let her know that she was worth it and that no one deserves to be treated like garbage. During that month of interaction we'd chat on FB and talk. But when I let her know directly that I cared about her it all went south.
> 
> It sucks when you care about a woman, she is abused, she abuses herself, but she's not attracted to you [or she really is but is playing some maddening game], and is staying with the guy who keeps hurting her. She chose the man who screams and curses at her over a kind man who truly did care about her. That stung. Now I don't feel safe sharing any sort of simple, honest feeling or emotion for a woman I care about.



It might have been better to be her friend and try to get her help for domestic violence, instead of pursuing her romantically while she is mentally ill in the middle of a nightmare situation. I am not sure what you expect from a person who is in a situation where they are being abused and stay stuck in that cycle. Their mind is not clear and they are not in any rational mind frame. 

What she needs is therapy not a new boyfriend imo. Her mixed signals are because she's mixed up.


----------



## skye

i was going to say something here...

but I will not


----------



## Lumpy 1

skye said:


> i was going to say something here...
> 
> but I will not


 I can't help but concider I'm involved then...

You have me a tad gun shy....


----------



## skye

Lumpy 1 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> i was going to say something here...
> 
> but I will not
> 
> 
> 
> I can't help but concider I'm involved then...
> 
> You have me a tad gun shy....
Click to expand...


you sweet 

and you know it! LOL


----------



## Wake

So I'm thinking of where to go from here.

Women want what they can't have.

When I stopped giving the single women at work attention, suddenly they changed, and started giving me attention, asking questions [some pretty personal], and flirting far more than before.

I just... it's fucking weird. Is it true that their brains are wired differently? And if so, how the hell do we guys navigate that?

It's like when I stopped searching, and started ignoring, those who were ignoring stopped ignoring, and most started paying attention. It's like they noticed they weren't getting attention any more.

God! Why does it have to be like a game? Now that I've been ignoring single women there, it's like some of them are now starting more conversations with me, or trying to get my attention. One of the 19-year-old CNAs now tries to get my attention, and though they say men don't have good peripheral vision I know that's a fucking lie, and I can feel her eyes boring into me when I'm doing my charting. But... I'm learning more about how the female brain works. I also know [at least at the hospital we work at] that when you tell one female coworker something, they all end up knowing it. Started slowly capitalizing on that. Let one of them know that I really am looking to start rock-climbing, and told another I'm learning how to slow dance [fact], and suddenly the flirting went up a bit the next day.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake said:


> Basically, I desire a woman who is emotionally mature, and who literally wants to fall in love and get married, and be in love with her husband.
> 
> It's what every *happily* married couple on the planet has. What I want. A beautiful woman with an ugly soul makes for an unhappy relationship.
> 
> One of the problems was that this young woman [22] gave me her number unasked and would text me in the middle of the night [3am] to talk with me about her serious personal issues. She suffers from anxiety and depression and anorexia. She's been in abusive relationship after abusive relationship. I did start pursuing her knowing she had a boyfriend. It was common knowledge he was abusing her and making her feel horrible. Then they broke up for a bit. She and I had been texting and talking a bit, and I asked her out a few times. Nothing happened. The moment I told her I cared about her and developed feelings for her because it hurt seeing her beat herself up and abuse herself was when she turned ice-cold and started ignoring me. After her ex-boyfriend stalked her a few times, she went back to him.
> 
> She would give constant mixed signals. Saying yes she'd like to go out on a date, to maybe, to ignoring and going back to the guy who verbally abuses her constantly. I watched my dad abuse my mom a lot when I was a young kid. I still hate him, which is why I haven't spoken with him in six years. Told myself I'd be the good man my father never was. A man doesn't hit a woman, and he doesn't treat her like crap.
> 
> When she would post on FB horrible things about herself, or how sad she was, or other poetic things of that nature I'd get worried and call her to let her know that she was worth it and that no one deserves to be treated like garbage. During that month of interaction we'd chat on FB and talk. But when I let her know directly that I cared about her it all went south.
> 
> It sucks when you care about a woman, she is abused, she abuses herself, but she's not attracted to you [or she really is but is playing some maddening game], and is staying with the guy who keeps hurting her. She chose the man who screams and curses at her over a kind man who truly did care about her. That stung. Now I don't feel safe sharing any sort of simple, honest feeling or emotion for a woman I care about.



No offense to this young lady but you deserve someone without all this baggage Wake.


----------



## Muhammed

Wake said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lightening your load by arresting the trying-too-hard effort is a definite plus.  They have a sixth sense about that.  It's a bit like trying to see that faint star in the night sky -- you can't quite get it until you look away from it, then it shows up peripherally.
> 
> Very Zen.
> 
> You want to know what _really _attracts women?
> --- being in a relationship with one, who is not at that moment present.  It's like a _magnet_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This I am also learning. When you are trying to attract the woman you like, and you have secret feelings for her, DO NOT, UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES, LET HER KNOW. Sad but true. It's like you have to express your interest in her in small spoonfuls. And don't tell her so much about you, either. Give her something to think and wonder about. Play it real cool, because you know her first reaction if you tell her you honestly care about her is to get the fuck out of Dodge.
> 
> I experienced the 'friend zone' for the first time, and I aim to fight like hell to never, ever end up there again. It's insulting.
Click to expand...

You've got it all wrong.

There's no long-term strategy. Generally a woman knows whether she wants to fuck you within seconds of meeting you.


----------



## ChrisL

Wake said:


> So I'm thinking of where to go from here.
> 
> Women want what they can't have.
> 
> When I stopped giving the single women at work attention, suddenly they changed, and started giving me attention, asking questions [some pretty personal], and flirting far more than before.
> 
> I just... it's fucking weird. Is it true that their brains are wired differently? And if so, how the hell do we guys navigate that?
> 
> It's like when I stopped searching, and started ignoring, those who were ignoring stopped ignoring, and most started paying attention. It's like they noticed they weren't getting attention any more.
> 
> God! Why does it have to be like a game? Now that I've been ignoring single women there, it's like some of them are now starting more conversations with me, or trying to get my attention. One of the 19-year-old CNAs now tries to get my attention, and though they say men don't have good peripheral vision I know that's a fucking lie, and I can feel her eyes boring into me when I'm doing my charting. But... I'm learning more about how the female brain works. I also know [at least at the hospital we work at] that when you tell one female coworker something, they all end up knowing it. Started slowly capitalizing on that. Let one of them know that I really am looking to start rock-climbing, and told another I'm learning how to slow dance [fact], and suddenly the flirting went up a bit the next day.



Probably the unstable ones, yeah.    Speaking for myself, being ignored does nothing for me.  Neither do men I can't have.  Of course, I'm ten years older than you, so things are different for me.


----------



## Wake

Wolfsister77 said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Basically, I desire a woman who is emotionally mature, and who literally wants to fall in love and get married, and be in love with her husband.
> 
> It's what every *happily* married couple on the planet has. What I want. A beautiful woman with an ugly soul makes for an unhappy relationship.
> 
> One of the problems was that this young woman [22] gave me her number unasked and would text me in the middle of the night [3am] to talk with me about her serious personal issues. She suffers from anxiety and depression and anorexia. She's been in abusive relationship after abusive relationship. I did start pursuing her knowing she had a boyfriend. It was common knowledge he was abusing her and making her feel horrible. Then they broke up for a bit. She and I had been texting and talking a bit, and I asked her out a few times. Nothing happened. The moment I told her I cared about her and developed feelings for her because it hurt seeing her beat herself up and abuse herself was when she turned ice-cold and started ignoring me. After her ex-boyfriend stalked her a few times, she went back to him.
> 
> She would give constant mixed signals. Saying yes she'd like to go out on a date, to maybe, to ignoring and going back to the guy who verbally abuses her constantly. I watched my dad abuse my mom a lot when I was a young kid. I still hate him, which is why I haven't spoken with him in six years. Told myself I'd be the good man my father never was. A man doesn't hit a woman, and he doesn't treat her like crap.
> 
> When she would post on FB horrible things about herself, or how sad she was, or other poetic things of that nature I'd get worried and call her to let her know that she was worth it and that no one deserves to be treated like garbage. During that month of interaction we'd chat on FB and talk. But when I let her know directly that I cared about her it all went south.
> 
> It sucks when you care about a woman, she is abused, she abuses herself, but she's not attracted to you [or she really is but is playing some maddening game], and is staying with the guy who keeps hurting her. She chose the man who screams and curses at her over a kind man who truly did care about her. That stung. Now I don't feel safe sharing any sort of simple, honest feeling or emotion for a woman I care about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No offense to this young lady but you deserve someone without all this baggage Wake.
Click to expand...


See... shit.... no we're getting somewhere... and this is helping me get the point.

There's a woman I know there, Jen, who tells me I don't need any more crazy in my life. She refers to that woman.

Spoke with another woman. Katee. An engaged young woman around my age who I regard as a friend. She tells me none of the women here are really worth it besides one or two. I was advised to not pursue that one, because she's a hot mess.


...

I felt I could save her and drag her out of that dark pit, as I drug myself out. That is why I loved her spirit, and cared about her, wanting to build her up and comfort her soul.


----------



## skye

nope OP

sadly

you are not getting the how it is...you mean well ..............but

hmmm no

more I can not say..............


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake said:


> So I'm thinking of where to go from here.
> 
> Women want what they can't have.
> 
> When I stopped giving the single women at work attention, suddenly they changed, and started giving me attention, asking questions [some pretty personal], and flirting far more than before.
> 
> I just... it's fucking weird. Is it true that their brains are wired differently? And if so, how the hell do we guys navigate that?
> 
> It's like when I stopped searching, and started ignoring, those who were ignoring stopped ignoring, and most started paying attention. It's like they noticed they weren't getting attention any more.
> 
> God! Why does it have to be like a game? Now that I've been ignoring single women there, it's like some of them are now starting more conversations with me, or trying to get my attention. One of the 19-year-old CNAs now tries to get my attention, and though they say men don't have good peripheral vision I know that's a fucking lie, and I can feel her eyes boring into me when I'm doing my charting. But... I'm learning more about how the female brain works. I also know [at least at the hospital we work at] that when you tell one female coworker something, they all end up knowing it. Started slowly capitalizing on that. Let one of them know that I really am looking to start rock-climbing, and told another I'm learning how to slow dance [fact], and suddenly the flirting went up a bit the next day.



I will repeat what I said before. Not all women are the same. Not all women play games. Young women, and men, will to a certain degree. In college, I dated a lot. I like someone who was confident in themselves but not arrogant or a great big jerk about it or whatever. I like smart people because I actually wanted to be able to have a conversation about more than just lighthearted subject matter. I absolutely had to have someone with a good sense of humor and who liked to have fun. Playing hard to get is something I did a little bit of but it was all for fun and it worked like a charm. As I matured, I played less games. I was more interested in someone who I could see spending a future with. Games were a lot less important then. Meeting the right person was more important. And really, it happened when I wasn't looking or trying hard. That's when it always seems to happen for people. When they aren't even looking for it.


----------



## Wake

skye said:


> nope OP
> 
> sadly
> 
> you are not getting the how it is...you mean well ..............but
> 
> hmmm no
> 
> more I can not say..............



You would help me by telling me where you think I am wrong.

I do have ears, and I will hear you, and consider your input.


----------



## skye

OP?

it's all chemical....and its.....like


IDK


can not explain .....how does it work....so sorry


----------



## Michelle420

Wake said:


> So I'm thinking of where to go from here.
> 
> Women want what they can't have.
> 
> When I stopped giving the single women at work attention, suddenly they changed, and started giving me attention, asking questions [some pretty personal], and flirting far more than before.
> 
> I just... it's fucking weird. Is it true that their brains are wired differently? And if so, how the hell do we guys navigate that?
> 
> It's like when I stopped searching, and started ignoring, those who were ignoring stopped ignoring, and most started paying attention. It's like they noticed they weren't getting attention any more.
> 
> God! Why does it have to be like a game? Now that I've been ignoring single women there, it's like some of them are now starting more conversations with me, or trying to get my attention. One of the 19-year-old CNAs now tries to get my attention, and though they say men don't have good peripheral vision I know that's a fucking lie, and I can feel her eyes boring into me when I'm doing my charting. But... I'm learning more about how the female brain works. I also know [at least at the hospital we work at] that when you tell one female coworker something, they all end up knowing it. Started slowly capitalizing on that. Let one of them know that I really am looking to start rock-climbing, and told another I'm learning how to slow dance [fact], and suddenly the flirting went up a bit the next day.



Was is it a secret you were learning dancing and rock climbing? I thought you were looking for a woman aren't you putting that out there to see who is interested?. 

I asked you what do you think women want and you  answered you don't know. Could you invest time into finding out what women want?

What do you think a woman being beaten who is anorexic and writing emo poetry wants??? It's not a new boyfriend.


----------



## skye

Wake said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> nope OP
> 
> sadly
> 
> you are not getting the how it is...you mean well ..............but
> 
> hmmm no
> 
> more I can not say..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You would help me by telling me where you think I am wrong.
> 
> I do have ears, and I will hear you, and consider your input.
Click to expand...



it's chemical Wake.... 

and there is the will...

because if the man wants it bad enough.....he will use all avenues.....

the man always has to be stronger than her.....he has to suggest security and protection....

know what I say?

that is very very attractive for a nice woman.....security


I am all helping you here OP


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Basically, I desire a woman who is emotionally mature, and who literally wants to fall in love and get married, and be in love with her husband.
> 
> It's what every *happily* married couple on the planet has. What I want. A beautiful woman with an ugly soul makes for an unhappy relationship.
> 
> One of the problems was that this young woman [22] gave me her number unasked and would text me in the middle of the night [3am] to talk with me about her serious personal issues. She suffers from anxiety and depression and anorexia. She's been in abusive relationship after abusive relationship. I did start pursuing her knowing she had a boyfriend. It was common knowledge he was abusing her and making her feel horrible. Then they broke up for a bit. She and I had been texting and talking a bit, and I asked her out a few times. Nothing happened. The moment I told her I cared about her and developed feelings for her because it hurt seeing her beat herself up and abuse herself was when she turned ice-cold and started ignoring me. After her ex-boyfriend stalked her a few times, she went back to him.
> 
> She would give constant mixed signals. Saying yes she'd like to go out on a date, to maybe, to ignoring and going back to the guy who verbally abuses her constantly. I watched my dad abuse my mom a lot when I was a young kid. I still hate him, which is why I haven't spoken with him in six years. Told myself I'd be the good man my father never was. A man doesn't hit a woman, and he doesn't treat her like crap.
> 
> When she would post on FB horrible things about herself, or how sad she was, or other poetic things of that nature I'd get worried and call her to let her know that she was worth it and that no one deserves to be treated like garbage. During that month of interaction we'd chat on FB and talk. But when I let her know directly that I cared about her it all went south.
> 
> It sucks when you care about a woman, she is abused, she abuses herself, but she's not attracted to you [or she really is but is playing some maddening game], and is staying with the guy who keeps hurting her. She chose the man who screams and curses at her over a kind man who truly did care about her. That stung. Now I don't feel safe sharing any sort of simple, honest feeling or emotion for a woman I care about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No offense to this young lady but you deserve someone without all this baggage Wake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See... shit.... no we're getting somewhere... and this is helping me get the point.
> 
> There's a woman I know there, Jen, who tells me I don't need any more crazy in my life. She refers to that woman.
> 
> Spoke with another woman. Katee. An engaged young woman around my age who I regard as a friend. She tells me none of the women here are really worth it besides one or two. I was advised to not pursue that one, because she's a hot mess.
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> I felt I could save her and drag her out of that dark pit, as I drug myself out. That is why I loved her spirit, and cared about her, wanting to build her up and comfort her soul.
Click to expand...


If you are looking for someone to take care of, you need to look elsewhere. This woman will not be able to be taken care of by anyone until she takes care of herself first.


----------



## SAYIT

Wake said:


> I have learned in these past few months that many women say they want a nice man with [insert list of qualities], but they aren't really attracted to what they want, and are sadly oblivious to the man with all of that right in front of them.
> 
> Tell me I'm wrong that in general this isn't true. I've experienced it first-hand. This one young woman I work with continuously posts about how she wanted a nice, good man, and that she was tired of dating men who mistreated her. I struck up a few conversations with her [we've been coworkers for a year], and did ask her out a few times. Paradoxically she completely turned off. She stopped talking with me on FB, and simply ignored me. Why do some women despise men who would show them kindness, and dare say that they care about her?
> 
> Learning it's better to just focus on improving myself. Getting my body more and more muscular, working out my brain getting through my studies, and going out and working my ass off and enjoying life.
> 
> I've started ignoring women, and not being that 'nice guy' who never gets women. Women associate niceness with femininity. They're not attracted to niceness, no matter WHAT anonymous voices come on here, lying, about how it isn't so. Prove it. It's just not true in real life. Learned that real fucking quickly. You gotta respect your heart and your dignity. Do not ever invest your emotions in someone before a relationship ever happens. There are a LOT of emotionally immature women out there that don't know what the hell they want.
> 
> And since I started ignoring women, two things happened.
> 
> A, women started trying to get my attention.
> 
> B, I started getting an idea of which women actually had interest.
> 
> I started testing this out.
> 
> Monday I was the old, normal me. Some flirting towards me, some attention. Wednesday I ignored available women [without being a jerk], was confident and funny as hell, and reached down deep and showed off my awesome personality to everyone else. Major difference. Like, BAM. You tell me how that makes sense. I had to learn these things, because apparently walking up to a woman you know and simply letting her know you care about her and would like to take her out for dinner isn't right. It's like they want a challenge. If they know you're just another guy who's nice to them then suddenly they don't want you. But, if you ignore her she's like 'what the hell, why aren't you giving me attention?', and it's on now.
> 
> You tell me why it's like this.



It's time gain for da Bud Lite Rule: Why ask why?

The trick, as you now know, is to figure out the game and play to win ... just like football.

Game on!


----------



## Wake

Wolfsister77 said:


> I will repeat what I said before. Not all women are the same. Not all women play games. Young women, and men, will to a certain degree. In college, I dated a lot. I like someone who was confident in themselves but not arrogant or a great big jerk about it or whatever. I like smart people because I actually wanted to be able to have a conversation about more than just lighthearted subject matter. I absolutely had to have someone with a good sense of humor and who liked to have fun. Playing hard to get is something I did a little bit of but it was all for fun and it worked like a charm. As I matured, I played less games. I was more interested in someone who I could see spending a future with. Games were a lot less important then. Meeting the right person was more important. And really, it happened when I wasn't looking or trying hard. That's when it always seems to happen for people. When they aren't even looking for it.



I feel frustrated.

Katee tells me it took her 8 years to find the right man, and many broken hearts.

Where the hell do I find a good woman? A truly good woman who doesn't want to play games?

Maybe the hospital and many of the women here go against what you say, but are not how it is in general. Maybe I am just in a particularly bad situation and should search out a woman's heart elsewhere. I have only asked out two women in my life, and both have been at the hospital. One was 21, and the other was 22. I'm learning to avoid emotionally immature women who behave like girls. I don't want a girl. I want a woman. 

I am making myself more into a man, and loving it. 

Spoke with four female nurses much older than me.

All of them told me not to date coworkers, and to strictly avoid the young women here in general, unless there really is a good one somewhere here. More than some of the CNAs, nurses, and EMTs/security just hook up for fun during the night, and none of them are looking for anything serious. 

Jen keeps telling me she wants to drag me down to their level.


----------



## Michelle420

Wake said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Basically, I desire a woman who is emotionally mature, and who literally wants to fall in love and get married, and be in love with her husband.
> 
> It's what every *happily* married couple on the planet has. What I want. A beautiful woman with an ugly soul makes for an unhappy relationship.
> 
> One of the problems was that this young woman [22] gave me her number unasked and would text me in the middle of the night [3am] to talk with me about her serious personal issues. She suffers from anxiety and depression and anorexia. She's been in abusive relationship after abusive relationship. I did start pursuing her knowing she had a boyfriend. It was common knowledge he was abusing her and making her feel horrible. Then they broke up for a bit. She and I had been texting and talking a bit, and I asked her out a few times. Nothing happened. The moment I told her I cared about her and developed feelings for her because it hurt seeing her beat herself up and abuse herself was when she turned ice-cold and started ignoring me. After her ex-boyfriend stalked her a few times, she went back to him.
> 
> She would give constant mixed signals. Saying yes she'd like to go out on a date, to maybe, to ignoring and going back to the guy who verbally abuses her constantly. I watched my dad abuse my mom a lot when I was a young kid. I still hate him, which is why I haven't spoken with him in six years. Told myself I'd be the good man my father never was. A man doesn't hit a woman, and he doesn't treat her like crap.
> 
> When she would post on FB horrible things about herself, or how sad she was, or other poetic things of that nature I'd get worried and call her to let her know that she was worth it and that no one deserves to be treated like garbage. During that month of interaction we'd chat on FB and talk. But when I let her know directly that I cared about her it all went south.
> 
> It sucks when you care about a woman, she is abused, she abuses herself, but she's not attracted to you [or she really is but is playing some maddening game], and is staying with the guy who keeps hurting her. She chose the man who screams and curses at her over a kind man who truly did care about her. That stung. Now I don't feel safe sharing any sort of simple, honest feeling or emotion for a woman I care about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No offense to this young lady but you deserve someone without all this baggage Wake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See... shit.... no we're getting somewhere... and this is helping me get the point.
> 
> There's a woman I know there, Jen, who tells me I don't need any more crazy in my life. She refers to that woman.
> 
> Spoke with another woman. Katee. An engaged young woman around my age who I regard as a friend. She tells me none of the women here are really worth it besides one or two. I was advised to not pursue that one, because she's a hot mess.
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> I felt I could save her and drag her out of that dark pit, as I drug myself out. That is why I loved her spirit, and cared about her, wanting to build her up and comfort her soul.
Click to expand...


You should have just been her friend, helped her get therapy and reconnect with a strong support system of friends or family.

As far as advice from others at work, they won't be in that relationship so you have to be the one to pick who you like and want to be with but you should also make a point to understand what that woman wants in her life and where she's at. This way you can know if you two are on the same path or not.


----------



## skye

but OP

if you can not take care of her

forget it 

and find somebody who is not so valuable

any shit out there


----------



## Wake

skye said:


> OP?
> 
> it's all chemical....and its.....like
> 
> 
> IDK
> 
> 
> can not explain .....how does it work....so sorry



Well, shit.


----------



## ChrisL

Wake said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will repeat what I said before. Not all women are the same. Not all women play games. Young women, and men, will to a certain degree. In college, I dated a lot. I like someone who was confident in themselves but not arrogant or a great big jerk about it or whatever. I like smart people because I actually wanted to be able to have a conversation about more than just lighthearted subject matter. I absolutely had to have someone with a good sense of humor and who liked to have fun. Playing hard to get is something I did a little bit of but it was all for fun and it worked like a charm. As I matured, I played less games. I was more interested in someone who I could see spending a future with. Games were a lot less important then. Meeting the right person was more important. And really, it happened when I wasn't looking or trying hard. That's when it always seems to happen for people. When they aren't even looking for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel frustrated.
> 
> Katee tells me it took her 8 years to find the right man, and many broken hearts.
> 
> Where the hell do I find a good woman? A truly good woman who doesn't want to play games?
> 
> Maybe the hospital and many of the women here go against what you say, but are not how it is in general. Maybe I am just in a particularly bad situation and should search out a woman's heart elsewhere. I have only asked out two women in my life, and both have been at the hospital. One was 21, and the other was 22. I'm learning to avoid emotionally immature women who behave like girls. I don't want a girl. I want a woman.
> 
> I am making myself more into a man, and loving it.
> 
> Spoke with four female nurses much older than me.
> 
> All of them told me not to date coworkers, and to strictly avoid the young women here in general, unless there really is a good one somewhere here. More than some of the CNAs, nurses, and EMTs/security just hook up for fun during the night, and none of them are looking for anything serious.
> 
> Jen keeps telling me she wants to drag me down to their level.
Click to expand...


You should relax, go out with your friends and have fun.  Stop worrying so much!  Once you relax and have fun and you aren't thinking about it all the time, maybe the women will come to you.


----------



## Wake

skye said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> nope OP
> 
> sadly
> 
> you are not getting the how it is...you mean well ..............but
> 
> hmmm no
> 
> more I can not say..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You would help me by telling me where you think I am wrong.
> 
> I do have ears, and I will hear you, and consider your input.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> it's chemical Wake....
> 
> and there is the will...
> 
> because if the man wants it bad enough.....he will use all avenues.....
> 
> the man always has to be stronger than her.....he has to suggest security and protection....
> 
> know what I say?
> 
> that is very very attractive for a nice woman.....security
> 
> 
> I am all helping you here OP
Click to expand...


When one of the PT students walked up behind me, rubbed my back, and ran her fingers between my shoulderblades, well.

Being 6'4", muscular, and someone who protects and cares for others, I do suggest security and protection.

I just don't want to be objectified, like a piece of meat.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will repeat what I said before. Not all women are the same. Not all women play games. Young women, and men, will to a certain degree. In college, I dated a lot. I like someone who was confident in themselves but not arrogant or a great big jerk about it or whatever. I like smart people because I actually wanted to be able to have a conversation about more than just lighthearted subject matter. I absolutely had to have someone with a good sense of humor and who liked to have fun. Playing hard to get is something I did a little bit of but it was all for fun and it worked like a charm. As I matured, I played less games. I was more interested in someone who I could see spending a future with. Games were a lot less important then. Meeting the right person was more important. And really, it happened when I wasn't looking or trying hard. That's when it always seems to happen for people. When they aren't even looking for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel frustrated.
> 
> Katee tells me it took her 8 years to find the right man, and many broken hearts.
> 
> Where the hell do I find a good woman? A truly good woman who doesn't want to play games?
> 
> Maybe the hospital and many of the women here go against what you say, but are not how it is in general. Maybe I am just in a particularly bad situation and should search out a woman's heart elsewhere. I have only asked out two women in my life, and both have been at the hospital. One was 21, and the other was 22. I'm learning to avoid emotionally immature women who behave like girls. I don't want a girl. I want a woman.
> 
> I am making myself more into a man, and loving it.
> 
> Spoke with four female nurses much older than me.
> 
> All of them told me not to date coworkers, and to strictly avoid the young women here in general, unless there really is a good one somewhere here. More than some of the CNAs, nurses, and EMTs/security just hook up for fun during the night, and none of them are looking for anything serious.
> 
> Jen keeps telling me she wants to drag me down to their level.
Click to expand...


Well, that's the tough part. I met my husband when my sister dragged me to a party at her boyfriend's a long time ago. My husband was his roomate at the time. We just kind of connected. A lot of times it happens that way, through friends or family. Perhaps there's a hobby or something you are interested in that has activities you could go to. I know that sounds vague but I'm not sure where your interests lie. In this day and age where so many people talk through social media, it's tougher to meet people but certainly very possible.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> nope OP
> 
> sadly
> 
> you are not getting the how it is...you mean well ..............but
> 
> hmmm no
> 
> more I can not say..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You would help me by telling me where you think I am wrong.
> 
> I do have ears, and I will hear you, and consider your input.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> it's chemical Wake....
> 
> and there is the will...
> 
> because if the man wants it bad enough.....he will use all avenues.....
> 
> the man always has to be stronger than her.....he has to suggest security and protection....
> 
> know what I say?
> 
> that is very very attractive for a nice woman.....security
> 
> 
> I am all helping you here OP
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When one of the PT students walked up behind me, rubbed my back, and ran her fingers between my shoulderblades, well.
> 
> Being 6'4", muscular, and someone who protects and cares for others, I do suggest security and protection.
> 
> I just don't want to be objectified, like a piece of meat.
Click to expand...


That should not be allowed in any workplace. It's called sexual harassment for a reason. You should always report that kind of thing.


----------



## Michelle420

Wake said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> nope OP
> 
> sadly
> 
> you are not getting the how it is...you mean well ..............but
> 
> hmmm no
> 
> more I can not say..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You would help me by telling me where you think I am wrong.
> 
> I do have ears, and I will hear you, and consider your input.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> it's chemical Wake....
> 
> and there is the will...
> 
> because if the man wants it bad enough.....he will use all avenues.....
> 
> the man always has to be stronger than her.....he has to suggest security and protection....
> 
> know what I say?
> 
> that is very very attractive for a nice woman.....security
> 
> 
> I am all helping you here OP
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When one of the PT students walked up behind me, rubbed my back, and ran her fingers between my shoulderblades, well.
> 
> Being 6'4", muscular, and someone who protects and cares for others, I do suggest security and protection.
> 
> I just don't want to be objectified, like a piece of meat.
Click to expand...


I miss the Gary Cooper  types


----------



## skye

Wake said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> nope OP
> 
> sadly
> 
> you are not getting the how it is...you mean well ..............but
> 
> hmmm no
> 
> more I can not say..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You would help me by telling me where you think I am wrong.
> 
> I do have ears, and I will hear you, and consider your input.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> it's chemical Wake....
> 
> and there is the will.
> 
> because if the man wants it bad enough.....he will use all avenues.....
> 
> the man always has to be stronger than her.....he has to suggest security and protection....
> 
> know what I say?
> 
> that is very very attractive for a nice woman.....security
> 
> 
> I am all helping you here OP
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When one of the PT students walked up behind me, rubbed my back, and ran her fingers between my shoulderblades, well.
> 
> Being 6'4", muscular, and someone who protects and cares for others, I do suggest security and protection.
> 
> I just don't want to be objectified, like a piece of meat.
Click to expand...


cool

so

does that student owns a house and can take care of you??

is she prepared to feed you forever? and all thoset money things?


I live in another platform of life..............where men are the ones who are the strong ones ....you know.....

but  for you

IDK what to say.....

get the Lotto darling....

don't know what else to advise


----------



## Wake

drifter said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm thinking of where to go from here.
> 
> Women want what they can't have.
> 
> When I stopped giving the single women at work attention, suddenly they changed, and started giving me attention, asking questions [some pretty personal], and flirting far more than before.
> 
> I just... it's fucking weird. Is it true that their brains are wired differently? And if so, how the hell do we guys navigate that?
> 
> It's like when I stopped searching, and started ignoring, those who were ignoring stopped ignoring, and most started paying attention. It's like they noticed they weren't getting attention any more.
> 
> God! Why does it have to be like a game? Now that I've been ignoring single women there, it's like some of them are now starting more conversations with me, or trying to get my attention. One of the 19-year-old CNAs now tries to get my attention, and though they say men don't have good peripheral vision I know that's a fucking lie, and I can feel her eyes boring into me when I'm doing my charting. But... I'm learning more about how the female brain works. I also know [at least at the hospital we work at] that when you tell one female coworker something, they all end up knowing it. Started slowly capitalizing on that. Let one of them know that I really am looking to start rock-climbing, and told another I'm learning how to slow dance [fact], and suddenly the flirting went up a bit the next day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was is it a secret you were learning dancing and rock climbing? I thought you were looking for a woman aren't you putting that out there to see who is interested?.
> 
> I asked you what do you think women want and you  answered you don't know. Could you invest time into finding out what women want?
> 
> What do you think a woman being beaten who is anorexic and writing emo poetry wants??? It's not a new boyfriend.
Click to expand...


I realized about six days ago that she wasn't interested,, and had too much baggage. I still post words of encouragement when she posts self-destroying things... but she ignores them, too, which hurts and serves as a reminder, and then I see that she responds to other people very quickly, which tells me she doesn't value me as a person and that she is clearly not worth my time.

See, you're helping me work this out. I just need to process this aloud.

It was a secret I was learning those things. I haven't directly posted on FB that I am looking. Spoken indirectly about how a man behaves regarding women, and much of those coworkers [all friended] react to it positively and then get more responses from them when at work. 

I don't know what exactly women want. This man is kind, but you'd have to really get a deep, deep understanding of his background to know it.

If a woman just wants a sexy body on her I'm gone. There is so much more to men and women than just their bodies.


----------



## ChrisL

Wake said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> nope OP
> 
> sadly
> 
> you are not getting the how it is...you mean well ..............but
> 
> hmmm no
> 
> more I can not say..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You would help me by telling me where you think I am wrong.
> 
> I do have ears, and I will hear you, and consider your input.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> it's chemical Wake....
> 
> and there is the will...
> 
> because if the man wants it bad enough.....he will use all avenues.....
> 
> the man always has to be stronger than her.....he has to suggest security and protection....
> 
> know what I say?
> 
> that is very very attractive for a nice woman.....security
> 
> 
> I am all helping you here OP
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When one of the PT students walked up behind me, rubbed my back, and ran her fingers between my shoulderblades, well.
> 
> Being 6'4", muscular, and someone who protects and cares for others, I do suggest security and protection.
> 
> I just don't want to be objectified, like a piece of meat.
Click to expand...


   That last sentence just sounds funny coming from a guy.  Most of them like that, I think.


----------



## Wake

skye said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> nope OP
> 
> sadly
> 
> you are not getting the how it is...you mean well ..............but
> 
> hmmm no
> 
> more I can not say..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You would help me by telling me where you think I am wrong.
> 
> I do have ears, and I will hear you, and consider your input.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> it's chemical Wake....
> 
> and there is the will.
> 
> because if the man wants it bad enough.....he will use all avenues.....
> 
> the man always has to be stronger than her.....he has to suggest security and protection....
> 
> know what I say?
> 
> that is very very attractive for a nice woman.....security
> 
> 
> I am all helping you here OP
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When one of the PT students walked up behind me, rubbed my back, and ran her fingers between my shoulderblades, well.
> 
> Being 6'4", muscular, and someone who protects and cares for others, I do suggest security and protection.
> 
> I just don't want to be objectified, like a piece of meat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> cool
> 
> so
> 
> does that student owns a house and can take care of you??
> 
> is she prepared to feed you forever? and all thoset money things?
> 
> 
> I live in another platform of life..............where men are the ones who are the strong ones ....you know.....
> 
> but  for you
> 
> IDK what to say.....
> 
> get the Lotto darling....
> 
> don't know what else to advise
Click to expand...


I don't understand.

I'm financially stable, in spite of putting myself through nursing school on my own dime.


----------



## Wake

ChrisL said:


> That last sentence just sounds funny coming from a guy.  Most of them like that, I think.



Should I like it when female coworkers put their hands on me?


----------



## ChrisL

Wake said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> That last sentence just sounds funny coming from a guy.  Most of them like that, I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I like it when female coworkers put their hands on me?
Click to expand...


I have no idea.  I'm willing to bet there are more than a few guys who would like it though.  Lol.    Probably more than a few wish their female coworkers WOULD put hands on them.


----------



## skye

look OP

words  are not enough ok?

you want to impress somebody?


lol you need more than words

bloody hell what a....................with respect


----------



## skye

you will have a sad ending ...OP

Cheers baby


----------



## Wake

skye said:


> look OP
> 
> words  are not enough ok?
> 
> you want to impress somebody?
> 
> 
> lol you need more than words
> 
> bloody hell what a....................with respect



What, be a rugged, sexy man? 

Getting there. Maybe I'm just thinking too much.

If that's not what you mean then you're being vague.


----------



## Wake

skye said:


> you will have a sad ending ...OP
> 
> Cheers baby



Why?


----------



## ChrisL

Wake said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> you will have a sad ending ...OP
> 
> Cheers baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
Click to expand...


She is crazy!  Don't you know that by now?  Maybe part of your problem is reading people and what they are really all about?


----------



## Alex.

> The moment I told her I cared about her and developed feelings for her because it hurt seeing her beat herself up and abuse herself was when she turned ice-cold and started ignoring me. After her ex-boyfriend stalked her a few times, she went back to him.
> 
> She would give constant mixed signals.



There are no mixed signals. She is with this guy for whatever her reasons are and she is not available for what you want. You are available to her for what she wants.

It sucks I know, but that is the reality.


----------



## Michelle420

Wake said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm thinking of where to go from here.
> 
> Women want what they can't have.
> 
> When I stopped giving the single women at work attention, suddenly they changed, and started giving me attention, asking questions [some pretty personal], and flirting far more than before.
> 
> I just... it's fucking weird. Is it true that their brains are wired differently? And if so, how the hell do we guys navigate that?
> 
> It's like when I stopped searching, and started ignoring, those who were ignoring stopped ignoring, and most started paying attention. It's like they noticed they weren't getting attention any more.
> 
> God! Why does it have to be like a game? Now that I've been ignoring single women there, it's like some of them are now starting more conversations with me, or trying to get my attention. One of the 19-year-old CNAs now tries to get my attention, and though they say men don't have good peripheral vision I know that's a fucking lie, and I can feel her eyes boring into me when I'm doing my charting. But... I'm learning more about how the female brain works. I also know [at least at the hospital we work at] that when you tell one female coworker something, they all end up knowing it. Started slowly capitalizing on that. Let one of them know that I really am looking to start rock-climbing, and told another I'm learning how to slow dance [fact], and suddenly the flirting went up a bit the next day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was is it a secret you were learning dancing and rock climbing? I thought you were looking for a woman aren't you putting that out there to see who is interested?.
> 
> I asked you what do you think women want and you  answered you don't know. Could you invest time into finding out what women want?
> 
> What do you think a woman being beaten who is anorexic and writing emo poetry wants??? It's not a new boyfriend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I realized about six days ago that she wasn't interested,, and had too much baggage. I still post words of encouragement when she posts self-destroying things... but she ignores them, too, which hurts and serves as a reminder, and then I see that she responds to other people very quickly, which tells me she doesn't value me as a person and that she is clearly not worth my time.
> 
> See, you're helping me work this out. I just need to process this aloud.
> 
> It was a secret I was learning those things. I haven't directly posted on FB that I am looking. Spoken indirectly about how a man behaves regarding women, and much of those coworkers [all friended] react to it positively and then get more responses from them when at work.
> 
> I don't know what exactly women want. This man is kind, but you'd have to really get a deep, deep understanding of his background to know it.
> 
> If a woman just wants a sexy body on her I'm gone. There is so much more to men and women than just their bodies.
Click to expand...


She's avoiding you because you turned it romantic. It made her uncomfortable because although she was close to you and texting you, she's in an abusive cycle and not able to be rational about getting out. She answers others because some part of her still wants sympathy and wants out but she doesn't want to be hit on or have a romance. She just wants help and is so mentally ill she can't get out unless intervention is done with close friends or family. 

The people you told that you were learning dancing and rock climbing you told for a reason. You have to look at your motives  and expectations.

And what Skye is pointing out to you, is some women want to be taken care of they want strong masculine men who can provide for them. It passed right over you. Not all women want that but some do.

Which is what my point is to you, do you know what the women you become interested in 'want' in their life. It's not all about you and what you want in a woman. be sure to find out what any potential women of interest wants in a man or relationship. This way, you won't go in thinking you are doing someone a favor and they reject you. If you know that what they want isn't who you are then you don't have to bother just move on.


----------



## skye

Wake said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> you will have a sad ending ...OP
> 
> Cheers baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
Click to expand...


why?

shall I?

say it

because you are too weak.... 

Wake............with all respect.....

I will not...I will not...not...be too ....hurtful???? oh gee...stop me right there


----------



## Wake

ChrisL said:


> Maybe part of your problem is reading people and what they are really all about?



I don't have much experience.


----------



## Alex.

Wake said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe part of your problem is reading people and what they are really all about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have much experience.
Click to expand...

Don't need much experience just be yourself.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> you will have a sad ending ...OP
> 
> Cheers baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She is crazy!  Don't you know that by now?  Maybe part of your problem is reading people and what they are really all about?
Click to expand...

Crazy or not she is with another man you simpleton.


----------



## Wake

skye said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> you will have a sad ending ...OP
> 
> Cheers baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> why?
> 
> shall I?
> 
> say it
> 
> because you are too weak....
> 
> Wake............with all respect.....
> 
> I will not...I will not...not...be too ....hurtful???? oh gee...stop me right there
Click to expand...


Then you mistake my gentleness for weakness. 

Frankly, you don't know me very well.


----------



## Michelle420

Wake said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> That last sentence just sounds funny coming from a guy.  Most of them like that, I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I like it when female coworkers put their hands on me?
Click to expand...


Everyone has their own personal boundaries Wake. It's just you want a girlfriend and have this checklist but you need to understand other people have their own checklists and you may not meet much of their needs or wants on that list, especially if personal touch bothers you. That's ok, but it might limit your choices out there that's all.


----------



## ChrisL

Anyways, Wake, you have gotten some good advice here in this thread from the sane people.    Ignore the crazy ones!


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Anyways, Wake, you have gotten some good advice here in this thread from the sane people.    Ignore the crazy ones!


ChrisL means do not listen to her.  

Wake look at the facts the woman is with another man period. You are single and want more.


----------



## skye

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> you will have a sad ending ...OP
> 
> Cheers baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She is crazy!  Don't you know that by now?  Maybe part of your problem is reading people and what they are really all about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Crazy or not she is with another man you simpleton.
Click to expand...


Lord above

no man with a finger nail worth of  brain  would think about her

would waste time with that creature


----------



## Wake

I think I'm going to continue developing myself in all areas of my life.

If a woman desires me, she'll find me eventually. I'm worth the wait.


----------



## ChrisL

Wake said:


> I think I'm going to continue developing myself in all areas of my life.
> 
> If a woman desires me, she'll find me eventually. I'm worth the wait.



Exactly, and ignore the nay sayers and negative nellies.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake said:


> I think I'm going to continue developing myself in all areas of my life.
> 
> If a woman desires me, she'll find me eventually. I'm worth the wait.



That's good advice you just gave to yourself. Keep working on yourself. Don't close yourself off but don't push too hard either. I'm sure you will find someone if you just give it time.


----------



## skye

Wolfsister77 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm going to continue developing myself in all areas of my life.
> 
> If a woman desires me, she'll find me eventually. I'm worth the wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok fuck off
> 
> you are worthless a weakling
> too bad
> 
> LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What? That's a little harsh isn't it?
Click to expand...



no baby

it isn't


----------



## skye

Wake said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm going to continue developing myself in all areas of my life.
> 
> If a woman desires me, she'll find me eventually. I'm worth the wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok fuck off
> 
> you are worthless a weakling
> too bad
> 
> LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...I'm not sure what's gotten into you, but I'm grateful it isn't me.
Click to expand...



nothing gotten into me

women despise weakness ok?

and no  money too

hey whats new darling?


----------



## Michelle420

Wake said:


> I think I'm going to continue developing myself in all areas of my life.
> 
> If a woman desires me, she'll find me eventually. I'm worth the wait.



It doesn't work that way, relationships work when both parties know each others checklists and it's compatible. You have to be interested in her checklist not just your checklist.

If you are only looking out for your own criteria you will be disappointed because, you will become manipulative to try and make someone be who you want them to be just because you find them attractive and then will be mad when they don't live up to it.


----------



## skye

I am all for women tonight 

ok?


----------



## skye

all for my beautiful sisters..................


----------



## Alex.

Wake said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> you will have a sad ending ...OP
> 
> Cheers baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> why?
> 
> shall I?
> 
> say it
> 
> because you are too weak....
> 
> Wake............with all respect.....
> 
> I will not...I will not...not...be too ....hurtful???? oh gee...stop me right there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you mistake my gentleness for weakness.
> 
> Frankly, you don't know me very well.
Click to expand...

Your gentleness includes making advances towards a woman who looks upon you for friendship and strength which makes her feel uncomfortable. If someone did that to me I would not look upon them as a friend  or an emotionally safe person to be with. I would view you  as an emotional predator looking to take advantage of me in my moments of need.

A person who really cares about their "friend" would see how vulnerable they are and not foist their own selfish emotional needs into the mix.


----------



## ChrisL

Wake said:


> I think I'm going to continue developing myself in all areas of my life.
> 
> If a woman desires me, she'll find me eventually. I'm worth the wait.



And take a step back and look at the person as a whole and try to be objective.  It's hard, especially if you have developed feelings for that person like it seems you have for this particular girl, but you really need to do what is best for you.


----------



## skye

not the ugly ones though

never the ugly ones


----------



## Michelle420

skye said:


> I am all for women tonight
> 
> ok?



Women YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!







But men MMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Wake

drifter said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm going to continue developing myself in all areas of my life.
> 
> If a woman desires me, she'll find me eventually. I'm worth the wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't work that way, relationships work when both parties know each others checklists and it's compatible. You have to be interested in her checklist not just your checklist.
> 
> If you are only looking out for your own criteria you will be disappointed because, you will become manipulative to try and make someone be who you want them to be just because you find them attractive and then will be mad when they don't live up to it.
Click to expand...


Drifter, I'm looking for a loving and kind woman who's serious.

Not exactly a checklist, or something outrageous to want in a mate.

If she has a checklist of her own, which is probably longer, we'll just have to live in the moment and see how it goes. If we mesh, we mesh. If not, there are a billion or two other single people out there.


----------



## skye

drifter said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am all for women tonight
> 
> ok?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Women YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But men MMMMMMMMMMMMM
Click to expand...


oh my

I am breathless

is that handsome Gary Cooper...yes he is


----------



## Michelle420

skye said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am all for women tonight
> 
> ok?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Women YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But men MMMMMMMMMMMMM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh my
> 
> I am breathless
> 
> is that handsome Gary Cooper...yes he is
Click to expand...


Indeed it is, drool !!!


----------



## Michelle420

Wake said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm going to continue developing myself in all areas of my life.
> 
> If a woman desires me, she'll find me eventually. I'm worth the wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't work that way, relationships work when both parties know each others checklists and it's compatible. You have to be interested in her checklist not just your checklist.
> 
> If you are only looking out for your own criteria you will be disappointed because, you will become manipulative to try and make someone be who you want them to be just because you find them attractive and then will be mad when they don't live up to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Drifter, I'm looking for a loving and kind woman who's serious.
> 
> Not exactly a checklist, or something outrageous to want in a mate.
> 
> If she has a checklist of her own, which is probably longer, we'll just have to live in the moment and see how it goes. If we mesh, we mesh. If not, there are a billion or two other single people out there.
Click to expand...


I wish you the best Wake and hope you think about things people have said here.


----------



## Wake

Alex. said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> you will have a sad ending ...OP
> 
> Cheers baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> why?
> 
> shall I?
> 
> say it
> 
> because you are too weak....
> 
> Wake............with all respect.....
> 
> I will not...I will not...not...be too ....hurtful???? oh gee...stop me right there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you mistake my gentleness for weakness.
> 
> Frankly, you don't know me very well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your gentleness includes making advances towards a woman who looks upon you for friendship and strength which makes her feel uncomfortable. If someone did that to me I would not look upon them as a friend  or an emotionally safe person to be with. I would view you  as an emotional predator looking to take advantage of me in my moments of need.
> 
> A person who really cares about their "friend" would see how vulnerable they are and not foist their own selfish emotional needs into the mix.
Click to expand...


*Sigh*

You probably need more details, since it appears you're taking a wayward view here. 

Don't you just hate it when someone misunderstands the stuff you've typed, and then, you know, starts typing a response on the foundation of that misunderstanding?


----------



## Michelle420

Alex. said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> you will have a sad ending ...OP
> 
> Cheers baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> why?
> 
> shall I?
> 
> say it
> 
> because you are too weak....
> 
> Wake............with all respect.....
> 
> I will not...I will not...not...be too ....hurtful???? oh gee...stop me right there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you mistake my gentleness for weakness.
> 
> Frankly, you don't know me very well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your gentleness includes making advances towards a woman who looks upon you for friendship and strength which makes her feel uncomfortable. If someone did that to me I would not look upon them as a friend  or an emotionally safe person to be with. I would view you  as an emotional predator looking to take advantage of me in my moments of need.
> 
> A person who really cares about their "friend" would see how vulnerable they are and not foist their own selfish emotional needs into the mix.
Click to expand...


Totally agree with this.


----------



## ChrisL

Wake said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm going to continue developing myself in all areas of my life.
> 
> If a woman desires me, she'll find me eventually. I'm worth the wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't work that way, relationships work when both parties know each others checklists and it's compatible. You have to be interested in her checklist not just your checklist.
> 
> If you are only looking out for your own criteria you will be disappointed because, you will become manipulative to try and make someone be who you want them to be just because you find them attractive and then will be mad when they don't live up to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Drifter, I'm looking for a loving and kind woman who's serious.
> 
> Not exactly a checklist, or something outrageous to want in a mate.
> 
> If she has a checklist of her own, which is probably longer, we'll just have to live in the moment and see how it goes. If we mesh, we mesh. If not, there are a billion or two other single people out there.
Click to expand...


Yeah, don't sweat it.  You are still young and it seems like you have a lot going for you.  A lot of very young women might not be interested in a serious relationship, so maybe looking for someone closer to your age or even a couple of years older.  Not too much older if you want a family though.    You know, people in their early 20s can still be very immature.


----------



## Alex.

Wake said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> you will have a sad ending ...OP
> 
> Cheers baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> why?
> 
> shall I?
> 
> say it
> 
> because you are too weak....
> 
> Wake............with all respect.....
> 
> I will not...I will not...not...be too ....hurtful???? oh gee...stop me right there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you mistake my gentleness for weakness.
> 
> Frankly, you don't know me very well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your gentleness includes making advances towards a woman who looks upon you for friendship and strength which makes her feel uncomfortable. If someone did that to me I would not look upon them as a friend  or an emotionally safe person to be with. I would view you  as an emotional predator looking to take advantage of me in my moments of need.
> 
> A person who really cares about their "friend" would see how vulnerable they are and not foist their own selfish emotional needs into the mix.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Sigh*
> 
> You probably need more details, since it appears you're taking a wayward view here.
> 
> Don't you just hate it when someone misunderstands the stuff you've typed, and then, you know, starts typing a response on the foundation of that misunderstanding?
Click to expand...


What is there to misunderstanmd ?

A. The girl with with her guy
B You are a third party who is emotionally involved
C She has rebuffed your advances
D You are not pleased with that.


----------



## skye

the OP is nothing like our Gary Cooper so tall so handsome so yummy


muah...you know what?  you are the most handsome man around....muah and kissie poo


----------



## Wolfsister77

skye said:


> the OP is nothing like our Gary Cooper so tall so handsome so yummy
> 
> 
> muah...you know what?  you are the most handsome man around....muah and kissie poo



drooling over here!!


----------



## skye

My  Lord so well built.............Gary Gooper


----------



## Unkotare

Wake said:


> I have learned in these past few months that many women say they want a nice man with [insert list of qualities], but they aren't really attracted to what they want, and are sadly oblivious to the man with all of that right in front of them.
> 
> Tell me I'm wrong that in general this isn't true. I've experienced it first-hand. This one young woman I work with continuously posts about how she wanted a nice, good man, and that she was tired of dating men who mistreated her. I struck up a few conversations with her [we've been coworkers for a year], and did ask her out a few times. Paradoxically she completely turned off. She stopped talking with me on FB, and simply ignored me. Why do some women despise men who would show them kindness, and dare say that they care about her?
> 
> Learning it's better to just focus on improving myself. Getting my body more and more muscular, working out my brain getting through my studies, and going out and working my ass off and enjoying life.
> 
> I've started ignoring women, and not being that 'nice guy' who never gets women. Women associate niceness with femininity. They're not attracted to niceness, no matter WHAT anonymous voices come on here, lying, about how it isn't so. Prove it. It's just not true in real life. Learned that real fucking quickly. You gotta respect your heart and your dignity. Do not ever invest your emotions in someone before a relationship ever happens. There are a LOT of emotionally immature women out there that don't know what the hell they want.
> 
> And since I started ignoring women, two things happened.
> 
> A, women started trying to get my attention.
> 
> B, I started getting an idea of which women actually had interest.
> 
> I started testing this out.
> 
> Monday I was the old, normal me. Some flirting towards me, some attention. Wednesday I ignored available women [without being a jerk], was confident and funny as hell, and reached down deep and showed off my awesome personality to everyone else. Major difference. Like, BAM. You tell me how that makes sense. I had to learn these things, because apparently walking up to a woman you know and simply letting her know you care about her and would like to take her out for dinner isn't right. It's like they want a challenge. If they know you're just another guy who's nice to them then suddenly they don't want you. But, if you ignore her she's like 'what the hell, why aren't you giving me attention?', and it's on now.
> 
> You tell me why it's like this.





Wow...that you would be pathetic enough to actually start such a thread...wow. Take out a loan and go buy some self-respect.


----------



## Alex.

skye said:


> muah...you know what?  you are the most handsome man around....muah and kissie poo



Hot diggity today must be my lucky day!!!!!!  Why Thank you ma'am


----------



## Michelle420

skye said:


> My  Lord so well built.............Gary Gooper



so handsome


----------



## Michelle420

Alex. said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> muah...you know what?  you are the most handsome man around....muah and kissie poo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hot diggity today must be my lucky day!!!!!!  Why Thank you ma'am
Click to expand...


----------



## ChrisL

Well, good luck to you Wake!  I hope you find whatever it is you're looking for!


----------



## skye

who is the handsome one.... who is the pretty one one.....who is  my adoring one ?

it's Gary Cooper the on;e and only....

hey for all of you ...who know about vintage....mercy Father mercy...............hmmmmmmm


----------



## Michelle420

Wake we all wish you the best, read through the thread a few times, maybe you will get something new out of it. Take care.


----------



## skye

American boy ^


drifter said:


> Wake we all wish you the best, read through the thread a few times, maybe you will get something new out of it. Take care.




thats right darling

but he aint Gary Cooper

we wish him well all the same


----------



## skye

drifter said:


> Wake we all wish you the best, read through the thread a few times, maybe you will get something new out of it. Take care.




doubtful my darling

all nobodies....

it's like

where is Gary Cooper here?

nowhere baby....

lets retire LOl


----------



## skye

all scum all nobodies....

I love you LOL drifter


----------



## Iron Head

Wake said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> The op is very immature. What is scary is that he is 27 years old.
> 
> Recipe for a Psycho
> 
> - 27 year old virgin
> - no luck attracting women
> - Angry with women
> - Emotionally immature
> - male CNA (very creepy)
> - spends a lot of time on the Internet
> 
> YIKES!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake seems like a  nice guy.
> 
> I'm just sayin in real life I've had friends complain about this both guys and girls. But what puzzles me is they always want someone superficial and want that person to like them. They don't want some nice ordinary person. So it's kind of odd.
> 
> I'm not sayin that's true about wake, but for some of the friends I've had it has been true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I desire a woman for the beauty and complexity of her soul. Who she is. Bodies fade with time, but souls do not.
> 
> Nothing wrong with beauty, but I don't want a woman only for her looks, and I do not want a woman who only desires me for mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My friends say this but then when I go out and take a peek and who they are fawning for it doesn't add up. You may be different Wake. Maybe you are truly pursuing down to earth nice women, but I don't see how you wouldn't score if that's the case because you seem so polite.
> 
> High maintenance men and women are entirely different. They expect shit and so they reject people if you don't add up to their wants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am a man who chose to wait with sex until he is married. Neither a boy nor a dog. I know of too many immature men who impregnate women and leave them. I am neither easy nor interested in easy women. I am looking for a good woman who is looking for a good man. If you are wanting to know me a little better, and know what I'm saying is true, you may PM me and I'll friend you on Facebook. I am not a dog looking to score with different women each night. More than once I have been told by my coworkers that none of the women at the hospital we work at are really worth it, besides one or two.
Click to expand...

How sweet. However, I think you are making virtue of necessity. Women nurses are very giving, if you know what I mean. Only a eunuch could work in a hospital around all those chicks and not try to screw them all. Only a creepy fucker would fail to score in a hospital. Nurses.... Holy shit, what a fucking jackpot, and you are pissing it away. Fag!


----------



## Michelle420

skye said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wake we all wish you the best, read through the thread a few times, maybe you will get something new out of it. Take care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doubtful my darling
> 
> all nobodies....
> 
> it's like
> 
> where is Gary Cooper here?
> 
> nowhere baby....
> 
> lets retire LOl
Click to expand...


handsome men, darling women but where is Gary Cooper? maybe in the next life.


----------



## skye

drifter said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wake we all wish you the best, read through the thread a few times, maybe you will get something new out of it. Take care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doubtful my darling
> 
> all nobodies....
> 
> it's like
> 
> where is Gary Cooper here?
> 
> nowhere baby....
> 
> lets retire LOl
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> handsome men, darling women but where is Gary Cooper? maybe in the next life.
Click to expand...



where is he

the most handsome man ever ..........

where?


----------



## skye

who wants weaklings

like 2015 weaklings

nobody


----------



## Iron Head

Wake said:


> There's a whole lot more to this I haven't shared yet, which would really give ya'll more insight on what the hell has been going on.
> 
> Hold on.


More to the story? Oh, you mean like more excuses? 

- "I'm waiting for marriage."

-"Women are hypocrites."

-"Inhave high standards."

Blah blah blah. You are making excuses, Wake.


----------



## Michelle420

skye said:


> all scum all nobodies....
> 
> I love you LOL drifter



I love you darling, I smiled and I toast you!


----------



## The Great Goose

Wolfsister77 said:


> Wake, I dated an asshole for over 5 years long ago. After that I didn't get involved with anyone for over 2 years. Then I met the man who later became my husband. Although all my life, men came after me, I actually went after him. Why? Because he was so genuinely nice and also kind of shy. So it was only going to happen if I pushed it a little. I'm glad I did because it turned out he was interested. I couldn't of asked for a better person to marry. You know I tend to be a little emotional sometimes. He's the exact opposite. But the main reason I was so attracted to him was because of how nice he was. I was ready for that. I needed that after being with an asshole who verbally abused me and made me feel like shit for so long. I needed someone nice. Why am I telling you this? Because you seem to be under the impression that all women want to date men who are "bad" guys or confident or standoffish or whatever. That's not necessarily true. Not every woman is like that. You are better off finding one who is and they are out there. A bad experience with one, doesn't mean you can't try again. Every woman is different. You can't just fit one style of dealing with them to every one or you will fail. Get to know someone first and try to find out who you are dealing with on a friend level. Then go from there. It's not that hard to tell if a woman is interested in you and if you can't, then she's probably not.


You are a creepy dick. Hav fun with your limp dick beta you closet dryhumper.


----------



## Michelle420

Iron Head said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's a whole lot more to this I haven't shared yet, which would really give ya'll more insight on what the hell has been going on.
> 
> Hold on.
> 
> 
> 
> More to the story? Oh, you mean like more excuses?
> 
> - "I'm waiting for marriage."
> 
> -"Women are hypocrites."
> 
> -"Inhave high standards."
> 
> Blah blah blah. You are making excuses, Wake.
Click to expand...


----------



## Michelle420

The Great Goose said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wake, I dated an asshole for over 5 years long ago. After that I didn't get involved with anyone for over 2 years. Then I met the man who later became my husband. Although all my life, men came after me, I actually went after him. Why? Because he was so genuinely nice and also kind of shy. So it was only going to happen if I pushed it a little. I'm glad I did because it turned out he was interested. I couldn't of asked for a better person to marry. You know I tend to be a little emotional sometimes. He's the exact opposite. But the main reason I was so attracted to him was because of how nice he was. I was ready for that. I needed that after being with an asshole who verbally abused me and made me feel like shit for so long. I needed someone nice. Why am I telling you this? Because you seem to be under the impression that all women want to date men who are "bad" guys or confident or standoffish or whatever. That's not necessarily true. Not every woman is like that. You are better off finding one who is and they are out there. A bad experience with one, doesn't mean you can't try again. Every woman is different. You can't just fit one style of dealing with them to every one or you will fail. Get to know someone first and try to find out who you are dealing with on a friend level. Then go from there. It's not that hard to tell if a woman is interested in you and if you can't, then she's probably not.
> 
> 
> 
> You are a creepy dick. Hav fun with your limp dick beta you closet dryhumper.
Click to expand...


She's a great gal, why so mad at wolfsister?


----------



## Iron Head

Wake said:


> Basically, I desire a woman who is emotionally mature, and who literally wants to fall in love and get married, and be in love with her husband.
> 
> It's what every *happily* married couple on the planet has. What I want. A beautiful woman with an ugly soul makes for an unhappy relationship.
> 
> One of the problems was that this young woman [22] gave me her number unasked and would text me in the middle of the night [3am] to talk with me about her serious personal issues. She suffers from anxiety and depression and anorexia. She's been in abusive relationship after abusive relationship. I did start pursuing her knowing she had a boyfriend. It was common knowledge he was abusing her and making her feel horrible. Then they broke up for a bit. She and I had been texting and talking a bit, and I asked her out a few times. Nothing happened. The moment I told her I cared about her and developed feelings for her because it hurt seeing her beat herself up and abuse herself was when she turned ice-cold and started ignoring me. After her ex-boyfriend stalked her a few times, she went back to him.
> 
> She would give constant mixed signals. Saying yes she'd like to go out on a date, to maybe, to ignoring and going back to the guy who verbally abuses her constantly. I watched my dad abuse my mom a lot when I was a young kid. I still hate him, which is why I haven't spoken with him in six years. Told myself I'd be the good man my father never was. A man doesn't hit a woman, and he doesn't treat her like crap.
> 
> When she would post on FB horrible things about herself, or how sad she was, or other poetic things of that nature I'd get worried and call her to let her know that she was worth it and that no one deserves to be treated like garbage. During that month of interaction we'd chat on FB and talk. But when I let her know directly that I cared about her it all went south.
> 
> It sucks when you care about a woman, she is abused, she abuses herself, but she's not attracted to you [or she really is but is playing some maddening game], and is staying with the guy who keeps hurting her. She chose the man who screams and curses at her over a kind man who truly did care about her. That stung. Now I don't feel safe sharing any sort of simple, honest feeling or emotion for a woman I care about.


Dude, you are a fucking dupe! Why in the hell would you even want to get involved with a chick like that unless it was to score some pussy? Goddamn, you could not have picked a more fucked up chick to fall for. 

You are a total novice, dude. Don't you have some buddies to hang out with who can teach you to be a man? Oh, wait, you are a male nurse. You do not have dudes to hang with. Maybe you could try sucking dick to see if that rings your bell.


----------



## Iron Head

ChrisL said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm thinking of where to go from here.
> 
> Women want what they can't have.
> 
> When I stopped giving the single women at work attention, suddenly they changed, and started giving me attention, asking questions [some pretty personal], and flirting far more than before.
> 
> I just... it's fucking weird. Is it true that their brains are wired differently? And if so, how the hell do we guys navigate that?
> 
> It's like when I stopped searching, and started ignoring, those who were ignoring stopped ignoring, and most started paying attention. It's like they noticed they weren't getting attention any more.
> 
> God! Why does it have to be like a game? Now that I've been ignoring single women there, it's like some of them are now starting more conversations with me, or trying to get my attention. One of the 19-year-old CNAs now tries to get my attention, and though they say men don't have good peripheral vision I know that's a fucking lie, and I can feel her eyes boring into me when I'm doing my charting. But... I'm learning more about how the female brain works. I also know [at least at the hospital we work at] that when you tell one female coworker something, they all end up knowing it. Started slowly capitalizing on that. Let one of them know that I really am looking to start rock-climbing, and told another I'm learning how to slow dance [fact], and suddenly the flirting went up a bit the next day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably the unstable ones, yeah.    Speaking for myself, being ignored does nothing for me.  Neither do men I can't have.  Of course, I'm ten years older than you, so things are different for me.
Click to expand...

You are way more than 10 years his elder.


----------



## The Great Goose

Wake said:


> Basically, I desire a woman who is emotionally mature, and who literally wants to fall in love and get married, and be in love with her husband.
> 
> It's what every *happily* married couple on the planet has. What I want. A beautiful woman with an ugly soul makes for an unhappy relationship.
> 
> One of the problems was that this young woman [22] gave me her number unasked and would text me in the middle of the night [3am] to talk with me about her serious personal issues. She suffers from anxiety and depression and anorexia. She's been in abusive relationship after abusive relationship. I did start pursuing her knowing she had a boyfriend. It was common knowledge he was abusing her and making her feel horrible. Then they broke up for a bit. She and I had been texting and talking a bit, and I asked her out a few times. Nothing happened. The moment I told her I cared about her and developed feelings for her because it hurt seeing her beat herself up and abuse herself was when she turned ice-cold and started ignoring me. After her ex-boyfriend stalked her a few times, she went back to him.
> 
> She would give constant mixed signals. Saying yes she'd like to go out on a date, to maybe, to ignoring and going back to the guy who verbally abuses her constantly. I watched my dad abuse my mom a lot when I was a young kid. I still hate him, which is why I haven't spoken with him in six years. Told myself I'd be the good man my father never was. A man doesn't hit a woman, and he doesn't treat her like crap.
> 
> When she would post on FB horrible things about herself, or how sad she was, or other poetic things of that nature I'd get worried and call her to let her know that she was worth it and that no one deserves to be treated like garbage. During that month of interaction we'd chat on FB and talk. But when I let her know directly that I cared about her it all went south.
> 
> It sucks when you care about a woman, she is abused, she abuses herself, but she's not attracted to you [or she really is but is playing some maddening game], and is staying with the guy who keeps hurting her. She chose the man who screams and curses at her over a kind man who truly did care about her. That stung. Now I don't feel safe sharing any sort of simple, honest feeling or emotion for a woman I care about.



You are a crazy psycho. It sounds like you love stalking women who are in relationships.


----------



## Wolfsister77

drifter said:


> She's a great gal, why so mad at wolfsister?



Thanks drifter but I put that creepy little troll on ignore already. Appreciate it though!!


----------



## The Great Goose

Wake said:


> So I'm thinking of where to go from here.
> 
> Women want what they can't have.
> 
> When I stopped giving the single women at work attention, suddenly they changed, and started giving me attention, asking questions [some pretty personal], and flirting far more than before.
> 
> I just... it's fucking weird. Is it true that their brains are wired differently? And if so, how the hell do we guys navigate that?
> 
> It's like when I stopped searching, and started ignoring, those who were ignoring stopped ignoring, and most started paying attention. It's like they noticed they weren't getting attention any more.
> 
> God! Why does it have to be like a game? Now that I've been ignoring single women there, it's like some of them are now starting more conversations with me, or trying to get my attention. One of the 19-year-old CNAs now tries to get my attention, and though they say men don't have good peripheral vision I know that's a fucking lie, and I can feel her eyes boring into me when I'm doing my charting. But... I'm learning more about how the female brain works. I also know [at least at the hospital we work at] that when you tell one female coworker something, they all end up knowing it. Started slowly capitalizing on that. Let one of them know that I really am looking to start rock-climbing, and told another I'm learning how to slow dance [fact], and suddenly the flirting went up a bit the next day.


You. Are. Ugly.

Geez! What the fuck? No one is obligated to have sex with you because YOU think you are nice.


----------



## Iron Head

Wake said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> That last sentence just sounds funny coming from a guy.  Most of them like that, I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I like it when female coworkers put their hands on me?
Click to expand...

Fag.


----------



## The Great Goose

Wake said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Basically, I desire a woman who is emotionally mature, and who literally wants to fall in love and get married, and be in love with her husband.
> 
> It's what every *happily* married couple on the planet has. What I want. A beautiful woman with an ugly soul makes for an unhappy relationship.
> 
> One of the problems was that this young woman [22] gave me her number unasked and would text me in the middle of the night [3am] to talk with me about her serious personal issues. She suffers from anxiety and depression and anorexia. She's been in abusive relationship after abusive relationship. I did start pursuing her knowing she had a boyfriend. It was common knowledge he was abusing her and making her feel horrible. Then they broke up for a bit. She and I had been texting and talking a bit, and I asked her out a few times. Nothing happened. The moment I told her I cared about her and developed feelings for her because it hurt seeing her beat herself up and abuse herself was when she turned ice-cold and started ignoring me. After her ex-boyfriend stalked her a few times, she went back to him.
> 
> She would give constant mixed signals. Saying yes she'd like to go out on a date, to maybe, to ignoring and going back to the guy who verbally abuses her constantly. I watched my dad abuse my mom a lot when I was a young kid. I still hate him, which is why I haven't spoken with him in six years. Told myself I'd be the good man my father never was. A man doesn't hit a woman, and he doesn't treat her like crap.
> 
> When she would post on FB horrible things about herself, or how sad she was, or other poetic things of that nature I'd get worried and call her to let her know that she was worth it and that no one deserves to be treated like garbage. During that month of interaction we'd chat on FB and talk. But when I let her know directly that I cared about her it all went south.
> 
> It sucks when you care about a woman, she is abused, she abuses herself, but she's not attracted to you [or she really is but is playing some maddening game], and is staying with the guy who keeps hurting her. She chose the man who screams and curses at her over a kind man who truly did care about her. That stung. Now I don't feel safe sharing any sort of simple, honest feeling or emotion for a woman I care about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No offense to this young lady but you deserve someone without all this baggage Wake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See... shit.... no we're getting somewhere... and this is helping me get the point.
> 
> There's a woman I know there, Jen, who tells me I don't need any more crazy in my life. She refers to that woman.
> 
> Spoke with another woman. Katee. An engaged young woman around my age who I regard as a friend. She tells me none of the women here are really worth it besides one or two. I was advised to not pursue that one, because she's a hot mess.
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> I felt I could save her and drag her out of that dark pit, as I drug myself out. That is why I loved her spirit, and cared about her, wanting to build her up and comfort her soul.
Click to expand...

stop sniffing around other men's women you pervert.

you really have issues.


----------



## The Great Goose

Wake said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> nope OP
> 
> sadly
> 
> you are not getting the how it is...you mean well ..............but
> 
> hmmm no
> 
> more I can not say..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You would help me by telling me where you think I am wrong.
> 
> I do have ears, and I will hear you, and consider your input.
Click to expand...

All indications are, you are butt ugly.


----------



## The Great Goose

Wake said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm thinking of where to go from here.
> 
> Women want what they can't have.
> 
> When I stopped giving the single women at work attention, suddenly they changed, and started giving me attention, asking questions [some pretty personal], and flirting far more than before.
> 
> I just... it's fucking weird. Is it true that their brains are wired differently? And if so, how the hell do we guys navigate that?
> 
> It's like when I stopped searching, and started ignoring, those who were ignoring stopped ignoring, and most started paying attention. It's like they noticed they weren't getting attention any more.
> 
> God! Why does it have to be like a game? Now that I've been ignoring single women there, it's like some of them are now starting more conversations with me, or trying to get my attention. One of the 19-year-old CNAs now tries to get my attention, and though they say men don't have good peripheral vision I know that's a fucking lie, and I can feel her eyes boring into me when I'm doing my charting. But... I'm learning more about how the female brain works. I also know [at least at the hospital we work at] that when you tell one female coworker something, they all end up knowing it. Started slowly capitalizing on that. Let one of them know that I really am looking to start rock-climbing, and told another I'm learning how to slow dance [fact], and suddenly the flirting went up a bit the next day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was is it a secret you were learning dancing and rock climbing? I thought you were looking for a woman aren't you putting that out there to see who is interested?.
> 
> I asked you what do you think women want and you  answered you don't know. Could you invest time into finding out what women want?
> 
> What do you think a woman being beaten who is anorexic and writing emo poetry wants??? It's not a new boyfriend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I realized about six days ago that she wasn't interested,, and had too much baggage. I still post words of encouragement when she posts self-destroying things... but she ignores them, too, which hurts and serves as a reminder, and then I see that she responds to other people very quickly, which tells me she doesn't value me as a person and that she is clearly not worth my time.
> 
> See, you're helping me work this out. I just need to process this aloud.
> 
> It was a secret I was learning those things. I haven't directly posted on FB that I am looking. Spoken indirectly about how a man behaves regarding women, and much of those coworkers [all friended] react to it positively and then get more responses from them when at work.
> 
> I don't know what exactly women want. This man is kind, but you'd have to really get a deep, deep understanding of his background to know it.
> 
> If a woman just wants a sexy body on her I'm gone. There is so much more to men and women than just their bodies.
Click to expand...



Omg you faggot.


----------



## Lumpy 1

Sheesh, what happened to this thread...


----------



## The Great Goose

drifter said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wake, I dated an asshole for over 5 years long ago. After that I didn't get involved with anyone for over 2 years. Then I met the man who later became my husband. Although all my life, men came after me, I actually went after him. Why? Because he was so genuinely nice and also kind of shy. So it was only going to happen if I pushed it a little. I'm glad I did because it turned out he was interested. I couldn't of asked for a better person to marry. You know I tend to be a little emotional sometimes. He's the exact opposite. But the main reason I was so attracted to him was because of how nice he was. I was ready for that. I needed that after being with an asshole who verbally abused me and made me feel like shit for so long. I needed someone nice. Why am I telling you this? Because you seem to be under the impression that all women want to date men who are "bad" guys or confident or standoffish or whatever. That's not necessarily true. Not every woman is like that. You are better off finding one who is and they are out there. A bad experience with one, doesn't mean you can't try again. Every woman is different. You can't just fit one style of dealing with them to every one or you will fail. Get to know someone first and try to find out who you are dealing with on a friend level. Then go from there. It's not that hard to tell if a woman is interested in you and if you can't, then she's probably not.
> 
> 
> 
> You are a creepy dick. Hav fun with your limp dick beta you closet dryhumper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's a great gal, why so mad at wolfsister?
Click to expand...

Im not mad at him. Hes just a creep


----------



## The Great Goose

Iron Head said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> The op is very immature. What is scary is that he is 27 years old.
> 
> Recipe for a Psycho
> 
> - 27 year old virgin
> - no luck attracting women
> - Angry with women
> - Emotionally immature
> - male CNA (very creepy)
> - spends a lot of time on the Internet
> 
> YIKES!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake seems like a  nice guy.
> 
> I'm just sayin in real life I've had friends complain about this both guys and girls. But what puzzles me is they always want someone superficial and want that person to like them. They don't want some nice ordinary person. So it's kind of odd.
> 
> I'm not sayin that's true about wake, but for some of the friends I've had it has been true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I desire a woman for the beauty and complexity of her soul. Who she is. Bodies fade with time, but souls do not.
> 
> Nothing wrong with beauty, but I don't want a woman only for her looks, and I do not want a woman who only desires me for mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My friends say this but then when I go out and take a peek and who they are fawning for it doesn't add up. You may be different Wake. Maybe you are truly pursuing down to earth nice women, but I don't see how you wouldn't score if that's the case because you seem so polite.
> 
> High maintenance men and women are entirely different. They expect shit and so they reject people if you don't add up to their wants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am a man who chose to wait with sex until he is married. Neither a boy nor a dog. I know of too many immature men who impregnate women and leave them. I am neither easy nor interested in easy women. I am looking for a good woman who is looking for a good man. If you are wanting to know me a little better, and know what I'm saying is true, you may PM me and I'll friend you on Facebook. I am not a dog looking to score with different women each night. More than once I have been told by my coworkers that none of the women at the hospital we work at are really worth it, besides one or two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How sweet. However, I think you are making virtue of necessity. Women nurses are very giving, if you know what I mean. Only a eunuch could work in a hospital around all those chicks and not try to screw them all. Only a creepy fucker would fail to score in a hospital. Nurses.... Holy shit, what a fucking jackpot, and you are pissing it away. Fag!
Click to expand...

Hes clearly really really ugly.


----------



## skye

like these nobodies

no money no looks no nothing'


are going o compete with Gary Cooper?

pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee........my God.....what useless nobodies what scum ,,,


----------



## Iron Head

Wake, you are a weird fucker. I'd say that you have a high degree of narcissism. You are also very needy. There is nothing more creepy and pathetic than listening to a purported man talk about his feelings and whine about relationships.


----------



## Michelle420

The Great Goose said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wake, I dated an asshole for over 5 years long ago. After that I didn't get involved with anyone for over 2 years. Then I met the man who later became my husband. Although all my life, men came after me, I actually went after him. Why? Because he was so genuinely nice and also kind of shy. So it was only going to happen if I pushed it a little. I'm glad I did because it turned out he was interested. I couldn't of asked for a better person to marry. You know I tend to be a little emotional sometimes. He's the exact opposite. But the main reason I was so attracted to him was because of how nice he was. I was ready for that. I needed that after being with an asshole who verbally abused me and made me feel like shit for so long. I needed someone nice. Why am I telling you this? Because you seem to be under the impression that all women want to date men who are "bad" guys or confident or standoffish or whatever. That's not necessarily true. Not every woman is like that. You are better off finding one who is and they are out there. A bad experience with one, doesn't mean you can't try again. Every woman is different. You can't just fit one style of dealing with them to every one or you will fail. Get to know someone first and try to find out who you are dealing with on a friend level. Then go from there. It's not that hard to tell if a woman is interested in you and if you can't, then she's probably not.
> 
> 
> 
> You are a creepy dick. Hav fun with your limp dick beta you closet dryhumper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's a great gal, why so mad at wolfsister?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im not mad at him. Hes just a creep
Click to expand...


Wolfsister a lady. I don't think Wake is a creep. He doesn't understand himself and so he acts on impulse and is mad when his expectations aren't met. He's trying to figure out why things like this happen which means he wants to be self reflective.


----------



## skye

the 1930s rule..and Gary was most handsome and taller than all of you


----------



## Michelle420

skye said:


> the 1930s rule..and Gary was most handsome and taller than all of you


----------



## skye

nobody better than him!  ^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420

Moving on now....toodles Wake repliers.


----------



## skye

one last with Gary and

puppiesssssssssssss muah Love....wife is there too I think

but puppiesssssssssssssss thats what count!!!!!

adoration Love ((((((love puppies))))


----------



## Bonzi

Wake said:


> So I'm thinking of where to go from here.
> 
> Women want what they can't have.
> 
> When I stopped giving the single women at work attention, suddenly they changed, and started giving me attention, asking questions [some pretty personal], and flirting far more than before.
> 
> I just... it's fucking weird. Is it true that their brains are wired differently? And if so, how the hell do we guys navigate that?
> 
> It's like when I stopped searching, and started ignoring, those who were ignoring stopped ignoring, and most started paying attention. It's like they noticed they weren't getting attention any more.
> 
> God! Why does it have to be like a game? Now that I've been ignoring single women there, it's like some of them are now starting more conversations with me, or trying to get my attention. One of the 19-year-old CNAs now tries to get my attention, and though they say men don't have good peripheral vision I know that's a fucking lie, and I can feel her eyes boring into me when I'm doing my charting. But... I'm learning more about how the female brain works. I also know [at least at the hospital we work at] that when you tell one female coworker something, they all end up knowing it. Started slowly capitalizing on that. Let one of them know that I really am looking to start rock-climbing, and told another I'm learning how to slow dance [fact], and suddenly the flirting went up a bit the next day.


 
It doesn't have to be a game.
Lucky people find someone they "mesh" with - with instant chemistry, attraction and similar interests.
It just takes times.
Whenever you fake things or force them it normally doesn't turn out well.

Placing your life of happiness on someone else is doomed to fail.
Be happy with your life as is and then let the chips fall where they may...


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Wake said:


> I have learned in these past few months that many women say they want a nice man with [insert list of qualities], but they aren't really attracted to what they want, and are sadly oblivious to the man with all of that right in front of them.
> 
> Tell me I'm wrong that in general this isn't true. I've experienced it first-hand. This one young woman I work with continuously posts about how she wanted a nice, good man, and that she was tired of dating men who mistreated her. I struck up a few conversations with her [we've been coworkers for a year], and did ask her out a few times. Paradoxically she completely turned off. She stopped talking with me on FB, and simply ignored me. Why do some women despise men who would show them kindness, and dare say that they care about her?
> 
> Learning it's better to just focus on improving myself. Getting my body more and more muscular, working out my brain getting through my studies, and going out and working my ass off and enjoying life.
> 
> I've started ignoring women, and not being that 'nice guy' who never gets women. Women associate niceness with femininity. They're not attracted to niceness, no matter WHAT anonymous voices come on here, lying, about how it isn't so. Prove it. It's just not true in real life. Learned that real fucking quickly. You gotta respect your heart and your dignity. Do not ever invest your emotions in someone before a relationship ever happens. There are a LOT of emotionally immature women out there that don't know what the hell they want.
> 
> And since I started ignoring women, two things happened.
> 
> A, women started trying to get my attention.
> 
> B, I started getting an idea of which women actually had interest.
> 
> I started testing this out.
> 
> Monday I was the old, normal me. Some flirting towards me, some attention. Wednesday I ignored available women [without being a jerk], was confident and funny as hell, and reached down deep and showed off my awesome personality to everyone else. Major difference. Like, BAM. You tell me how that makes sense. I had to learn these things, because apparently walking up to a woman you know and simply letting her know you care about her and would like to take her out for dinner isn't right. It's like they want a challenge. If they know you're just another guy who's nice to them then suddenly they don't want you. But, if you ignore her she's like 'what the hell, why aren't you giving me attention?', and it's on now.
> 
> You tell me why it's like this.




"Of course looks matter Steve. If they didn't, I would have married that fat girl I had all the deep conversations with in college, not your mother." 

- "American Dad"


----------



## Wake

Bonzi said:


> It doesn't have to be a game.
> Lucky people find someone they "mesh" with - with instant chemistry, attraction and similar interests.
> It just takes times.
> Whenever you fake things or force them it normally doesn't turn out well.
> 
> Placing your life of happiness on someone else is doomed to fail.
> Be happy with your life as is and then let the chips fall where they may...



Very good advice.


----------



## Iron Head

Delta4Embassy said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have learned in these past few months that many women say they want a nice man with [insert list of qualities], but they aren't really attracted to what they want, and are sadly oblivious to the man with all of that right in front of them.
> 
> Tell me I'm wrong that in general this isn't true. I've experienced it first-hand. This one young woman I work with continuously posts about how she wanted a nice, good man, and that she was tired of dating men who mistreated her. I struck up a few conversations with her [we've been coworkers for a year], and did ask her out a few times. Paradoxically she completely turned off. She stopped talking with me on FB, and simply ignored me. Why do some women despise men who would show them kindness, and dare say that they care about her?
> 
> Learning it's better to just focus on improving myself. Getting my body more and more muscular, working out my brain getting through my studies, and going out and working my ass off and enjoying life.
> 
> I've started ignoring women, and not being that 'nice guy' who never gets women. Women associate niceness with femininity. They're not attracted to niceness, no matter WHAT anonymous voices come on here, lying, about how it isn't so. Prove it. It's just not true in real life. Learned that real fucking quickly. You gotta respect your heart and your dignity. Do not ever invest your emotions in someone before a relationship ever happens. There are a LOT of emotionally immature women out there that don't know what the hell they want.
> 
> And since I started ignoring women, two things happened.
> 
> A, women started trying to get my attention.
> 
> B, I started getting an idea of which women actually had interest.
> 
> I started testing this out.
> 
> Monday I was the old, normal me. Some flirting towards me, some attention. Wednesday I ignored available women [without being a jerk], was confident and funny as hell, and reached down deep and showed off my awesome personality to everyone else. Major difference. Like, BAM. You tell me how that makes sense. I had to learn these things, because apparently walking up to a woman you know and simply letting her know you care about her and would like to take her out for dinner isn't right. It's like they want a challenge. If they know you're just another guy who's nice to them then suddenly they don't want you. But, if you ignore her she's like 'what the hell, why aren't you giving me attention?', and it's on now.
> 
> You tell me why it's like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Of course looks matter Steve. If they didn't, I would have married that fat girl I had all the deep conversations with in college, not your mother."
> 
> - "American Dad"
Click to expand...

FUCK OFF, DELTA!!!! You are citing a fucking cartoon character, you toothless degenerate homo!


----------



## Pogo

Wake said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> That last sentence just sounds funny coming from a guy.  Most of them like that, I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I like it when female coworkers put their hands on me?
Click to expand...


I've never discouraged it myself.  Who am I to step on their dreams?  


​


----------



## shadow355

Wake said:


> I have learned in these past few months that many women say they want a nice man with [insert list of qualities], but they aren't really attracted to what they want, and are sadly oblivious to the man with all of that right in front of them.
> 
> Tell me I'm wrong that in general this isn't true. I've experienced it first-hand. This one young woman I work with continuously posts about how she wanted a nice, good man, and that she was tired of dating men who mistreated her. I struck up a few conversations with her [we've been coworkers for a year], and did ask her out a few times. Paradoxically she completely turned off. She stopped talking with me on FB, and simply ignored me. Why do some women despise men who would show them kindness, and dare say that they care about her?
> 
> Learning it's better to just focus on improving myself. Getting my body more and more muscular, working out my brain getting through my studies, and going out and working my ass off and enjoying life.
> 
> I've started ignoring women, and not being that 'nice guy' who never gets women. Women associate niceness with femininity. They're not attracted to niceness, no matter WHAT anonymous voices come on here, lying, about how it isn't so. Prove it. It's just not true in real life. Learned that real fucking quickly. You gotta respect your heart and your dignity. Do not ever invest your emotions in someone before a relationship ever happens. There are a LOT of emotionally immature women out there that don't know what the hell they want.
> 
> And since I started ignoring women, two things happened.
> 
> A, women started trying to get my attention.
> 
> B, I started getting an idea of which women actually had interest.
> 
> I started testing this out.
> 
> Monday I was the old, normal me. Some flirting towards me, some attention. Wednesday I ignored available women [without being a jerk], was confident and funny as hell, and reached down deep and showed off my awesome personality to everyone else. Major difference. Like, BAM. You tell me how that makes sense. I had to learn these things, because apparently walking up to a woman you know and simply letting her know you care about her and would like to take her out for dinner isn't right. It's like they want a challenge. If they know you're just another guy who's nice to them then suddenly they don't want you. But, if you ignore her she's like 'what the hell, why aren't you giving me attention?', and it's on now.
> 
> You tell me why it's like this.


 

  About the year 2006, my niece was living with my parents. My mom for some reason started an argument...I think we were in my sisters old bedroom ; yelling , screaming at the top of our lungs at each other.

 My niece come back to the den the next evening and layed across my lap. I guess it was her way of saying I am sorry.

  One of the worse family arguments I have ever been in that I recall.


     Shadow 355


----------



## Wake

So I've been working on my body and my mindset. It's like when you work out damned hard at the gym, it makes you feel calmer and more confident. Lost about 15 lbs since November and can fit into a size smaller now.

Women love a confident, funny, and manly man. If you're not that, work into becoming that. Exercise routinely, drop the weight, and buy better clothes and have a killer smile. Going to keep going until I'm down to about 10% body fat. I'm a lot different than I was six months ago, and I notice the way women treat me differently. Suddenly when I speak to a classmate she's all smiles [which is weird and maybe not so creepy], and is a lot more open to just talking. No one's going to make you into a better, more attractive man, so you have to move your ass and put in the effort yourself so you're worth a quality woman's time.


----------



## Unkotare

This is so sad...


----------



## Gracie

Iron Head said:


> Wake, you are a weird fucker. I'd say that you have a high degree of narcissism. You are also very needy. There is nothing more creepy and pathetic than listening to a purported man talk about his feelings and whine about relationships.


And there is nothing like a fucking pigbearman pretending to be an ironhead and thinking we are all too stupid not to see it.
You sure know a lot about Wake for being new.
Dumbass.


----------



## Wake

I feel bad for these random people who think they're cool for pretending to be macho over the anonymous internet. They're not fooling anyone. Unko' just trolling, and so is Iron Head, and I don't even know who that big mouth is, and have never interacted with him before. Maybe he is a sock, too. I dunno. Life's too short to waste much time on crappy people like that.


----------



## Moonglow

Wake said:


> I feel bad for these random people who think they're cool for pretending to be macho over the anonymous internet. They're not fooling anyone. Unko' just trolling, and so is Iron Head, and I don't even know who that big mouth is, and have never interacted with him before. Maybe he is a sock, too. I dunno. Life's too short to waste much time on crappy people like that.


Did you ever see Hugh Laurie on _Blackadder_?


----------



## Gracie

Wake said:


> I feel bad for these random people who think they're cool for pretending to be macho over the anonymous internet. They're not fooling anyone. Unko' just trolling, and so is Iron Head, and I don't even know who that big mouth is, and have never interacted with him before. Maybe he is a sock, too. I dunno. Life's too short to waste much time on crappy people like that.


Ironhead is manbearpig. Sttab.


----------



## Unkotare

Wake said:


> Unko' just trolling.......




No, really, you need to have more self-respect. This all comes off as cartoonishly ridiculous and insecure.


----------



## Wake

Unkotare said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unko' just trolling.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, really, you need to have more self-respect. This all comes off as cartoonishly ridiculous and insecure.
Click to expand...


You really don't know me or how far I've come.

Maybe you should ask me some questions about my background first before you jump the gun.


----------



## Moonglow

Unkotare said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unko' just trolling.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, really, you need to have more self-respect. This all comes off as cartoonishly ridiculous and insecure.
Click to expand...


----------



## Unkotare

Wake said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unko' just trolling.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, really, you need to have more self-respect. This all comes off as cartoonishly ridiculous and insecure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really don't know me or how far I've come.
> 
> Maybe you should ask me some questions about my background first before you jump the gun.
Click to expand...



Holy crap, you are missing the point.


----------



## Wake

Unkotare said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unko' just trolling.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, really, you need to have more self-respect. This all comes off as cartoonishly ridiculous and insecure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really don't know me or how far I've come.
> 
> Maybe you should ask me some questions about my background first before you jump the gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap, you are missing the point.
Click to expand...


If all you're going to be is a flaming dick then I don't give a damn what you think and nothing you say or do is contributing anything. All you're doing is being an asshole. If that's it, then why are you even here? Maybe instead of being an asshole you can show me more of whatever it is you think I'm lacking, so that I can learn from you. Do you really think just lobbing generic insults is gonna do anything good? It's not. I made this thread to have a discussion, because this is a discussion forum. If you're not going to contribute then you're just wasting everyone's time and making people think even less of you when you don't even need to be acting like an asshole in the first place.


----------



## ChrisL

Wake said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unko' just trolling.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, really, you need to have more self-respect. This all comes off as cartoonishly ridiculous and insecure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really don't know me or how far I've come.
> 
> Maybe you should ask me some questions about my background first before you jump the gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap, you are missing the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If all you're going to be is a flaming dick then I don't give a damn what you think and nothing you say or do is contributing anything. All you're doing is being an asshole. If that's it, then why are you even here? Maybe instead of being an asshole you can show me more of whatever it is you think I'm lacking, so that I can learn from you. Do you really think just lobbing generic insults is gonna do anything good? It's not. I made this thread to have a discussion, because this is a discussion forum. If you're not going to contribute then you're just wasting everyone's time and making people think even less of you when you don't even need to be acting like an asshole in the first place.
Click to expand...


I think the thing is that women don't want a door mat, but they don't want an asshole either.  There IS a happy medium there.  Because you are "looking" to have a LTR, you probably give off those kind of "vibes" if you know what I mean.  I don't want to sound mean, but desperation is never attractive.  Don't mention that you are looking for a long term serious relationship.  Don't say anything about being lonely or anything like that.  That will make some people turn around and run away.  Lol.  It is important to be yourself though.  Don't pretend to be something that you aren't, because that will only backfire on you in the long run.  You just need to learn how to play it more cool, I think.  That doesn't mean being a jerk or ignoring the girl you like either though.  Like I said, there is a happy medium between desperate doormat and asshole fuck face.


----------



## Unkotare

ChrisL said:


> .... desperation is never attractive. ......





Kinda part of what I'm sayin.......


----------



## Gracie

Wake...you are aiming for broken women. That girl you said you liked...she is a mess and it looks like she enjoys staying in it. Why are you attracted to broken girls? That is something you need to explore in yourself...and put a whoa on it. Fast. 
Did you think that maybe..just maybe..there is a woman you work with that is interested in you but is too shy or hesitant to let on? You seem to focus on the bad girls..bad as in being FUCKED UP in da head. Stop being a daddy/friend to losers, cuz that is what it sounds like what you did. She needed a friend to whine to, then you told her how you really felt, and she backed off to go back to her scummy boyfriend. Good. Consider it a blessing cuz HE can deal with her mental issues and insecurities where she allows what he does and what she does to herself.

People only do to you what you LET them do to you.

And stop looking. But be aware. Someone might just be right under your nose and you haven't seen her cuz you are too busy being someone elses scapegoat.


----------



## Wake

ChrisL said:


> I think the thing is that women don't want a door mat, but they don't want an asshole either.  There IS a happy medium there.  Because you are "looking" to have a LTR, you probably give off those kind of "vibes" if you know what I mean.  I don't want to sound mean, but desperation is never attractive.  Don't mention that you are looking for a long term serious relationship.  Don't say anything about being lonely or anything like that.  That will make some people turn around and run away.  Lol.  It is important to be yourself though.  Don't pretend to be something that you aren't, because that will only backfire on you in the long run.  You just need to learn how to play it more cool, I think.  That doesn't mean being a jerk or ignoring the girl you like either though.  Like I said, there is a happy medium between desperate doormat and asshole fuck face.





Unkotare said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... desperation is never attractive. ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda part of what I'm sayin.......
Click to expand...


So, honestly, I'm not lying when I say I have no experience with dating. Part of the reason why I dislike religion is because I was forced to be raised in a very Traditional, almost zealous Christian upbringing.

Takes a while to 're-wire' and undo that sort of damage.

I'm not desperate, and though I am looking for a LTR I make sure I stay quiet on that. It's like you can't be directly honest, but I guess I would be afraid too if an attractive woman walked up to me, hit on me, and mentioned looking for a good man to marry. 

You don't to scare a girl away by revealing too much about what you feel. Best to leave an air of mystery, I think. Make her question whether or not the man likes her. If you share too much information, you become boring, I think. It's these subtle things I'm learning about. Any good-spirited guidance you can give me I will absorb and use.


----------



## Gracie

Wake said:


> You don't to scare a girl away by revealing too much about what you feel. Best to leave an air of mystery, I think. Make her question whether or not the man likes her. If you share too much information, you become boring, I think.


Wrong.


----------



## ChrisL

Wake said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the thing is that women don't want a door mat, but they don't want an asshole either.  There IS a happy medium there.  Because you are "looking" to have a LTR, you probably give off those kind of "vibes" if you know what I mean.  I don't want to sound mean, but desperation is never attractive.  Don't mention that you are looking for a long term serious relationship.  Don't say anything about being lonely or anything like that.  That will make some people turn around and run away.  Lol.  It is important to be yourself though.  Don't pretend to be something that you aren't, because that will only backfire on you in the long run.  You just need to learn how to play it more cool, I think.  That doesn't mean being a jerk or ignoring the girl you like either though.  Like I said, there is a happy medium between desperate doormat and asshole fuck face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... desperation is never attractive. ......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda part of what I'm sayin.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, honestly, I'm not lying when I say I have no experience with dating. Part of the reason why I dislike religion is because I was forced to be raised in a very Traditional, almost zealous Christian upbringing.
> 
> Takes a while to 're-wire' and undo that sort of damage.
> 
> I'm not desperate, and though I am looking for a LTR I make sure I stay quiet on that. It's like you can't be directly honest, but I guess I would be afraid too if an attractive woman walked up to me, hit on me, and mentioned looking for a good man to marry.
> 
> You don't to scare a girl away by revealing too much about what you feel. Best to leave an air of mystery, I think. Make her question whether or not the man likes her. If you share too much information, you become boring, I think. It's these subtle things I'm learning about. Any good-spirited guidance you can give me I will absorb and use.
Click to expand...


Well, you are a very good sport, Wake.  I really do want to help you out, so I have a few tips from the lady's perspective.  

It's probably helpful if you don't push too hard and relax and try to see it as just testing the waters and having fun, you know?  You are still young and there is no need to rush into something.  Take your time and just try to have fun!  Another thing to remember is that people LOVE to talk about themselves most of the time (unless they are very shy).  When she is talking, make an effort to listen to what she is saying and show some interest in what she is saying.  Don't try to one up her all the time (some guys tend to do that/don't know about you).  Also, don't brag.  I mean, if you are discussing something you are very passionate about, like work or something, that's okay, but don't go on and on about yourself and your workout routine and things like that when you are on a date.   

That's all I can think of at the moment.  If I think of more things, I will come back and post more.


----------



## Wake

Gracie said:


> Wake...you are aiming for broken women. That girl you said you liked...she is a mess and it looks like she enjoys staying in it. Why are you attracted to broken girls? That is something you need to explore in yourself...and put a whoa on it. Fast.
> Did you think that maybe..just maybe..there is a woman you work with that is interested in you but is too shy or hesitant to let on? You seem to focus on the bad girls..bad as in being FUCKED UP in da head. Stop being a daddy/friend to losers, cuz that is what it sounds like what you did. She needed a friend to whine to, then you told her how you really felt, and she backed off to go back to her scummy boyfriend. Good. Consider it a blessing cuz HE can deal with her mental issues and insecurities where she allows what he does and what she does to herself.
> 
> People only do to you what you LET them do to you.
> 
> And stop looking. But be aware. Someone might just be right under your nose and you haven't seen her cuz you are too busy being someone elses scapegoat.



I had developed feelings for her during the year I worked with her. As some women are attracted to broken men, I felt attracted to this broken woman, and wanted to see her made whole and be happy.

Speaking with people these last couple days, I have been advised to steer clear. They know her far more than I do. A young woman one year younger than me, [26], and an engaged friend, actually gave me advice on which women to avoid and which handful were actually worth it [those who had their heads on right]. You... you're very insightful to ask me why I sought out a broken woman. My heart just hurt seeing her continually call herself worthless and nothing... and I felt sad for her and wanted to be there to fix her.

There are two women that I have been informed are into me but are waiting for me to be the man and ask them. A third actively stalks my Facebook page. Another coworker, Jen, told me that I don't need any more crazy in my life and that she has WAY too much baggage and needs to fix herself first before she starts actually going out and having a meaningful relationship. She's a 22-year-old child with a child of her own. Maybe I was just an idiot to want to save her.

I made this post on Facebook yesterday:



> And so he asked her: 'Why do you stay with this one? Has he not hurt you before and again?'
> 
> 'Because I love him,' she replied back. He paused for a moment, then spoke.
> 
> 'My dear, you cannot change a man no matter how much you love him. He only changes himself because he loves you.'



A coworker responded that she was basically an idiot, to which I said I doubt she's an idiot, but she's young and emotionally immature and needs to grow up and drag herself up out of that dark pit as I did for myself.

One thing that worries me is that if I stop looking, that cuts my chances of finding a good woman. There is one woman who does take herself seriously and values herself, and is emotionally mature, and is tackling her school debt all by herself, and is mapping out a plan for her future... and she and I had Thanksgiving dinner with our RN friend and her family. I think she was trying to set us up, because she remarks on how absolutely cute we two are together constantly. She is 24 and pursuing nursing, and I am 27 and pursuing nursing.


----------



## Wake

Gracie said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't to scare a girl away by revealing too much about what you feel. Best to leave an air of mystery, I think. Make her question whether or not the man likes her. If you share too much information, you become boring, I think.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
Click to expand...


I feel so confused, because the things I read online about the game and how to attract people keep saying different things.

I don't know what is right and what is wrong. Just want to find and fall in love with and marry a woman and live happily in love with her.


----------



## Wake

Don't count me out, guys.

I'm learning.

I'm going to be more cool when asking ladies out. If she says no then just be respectful and keep looking.


----------



## Unkotare

Wake said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the thing is that women don't want a door mat, but they don't want an asshole either.  There IS a happy medium there.  Because you are "looking" to have a LTR, you probably give off those kind of "vibes" if you know what I mean.  I don't want to sound mean, but desperation is never attractive.  Don't mention that you are looking for a long term serious relationship.  Don't say anything about being lonely or anything like that.  That will make some people turn around and run away.  Lol.  It is important to be yourself though.  Don't pretend to be something that you aren't, because that will only backfire on you in the long run.  You just need to learn how to play it more cool, I think.  That doesn't mean being a jerk or ignoring the girl you like either though.  Like I said, there is a happy medium between desperate doormat and asshole fuck face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... desperation is never attractive. ......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda part of what I'm sayin.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, honestly, I'm not lying when I say I have no experience with dating. Part of the reason why I dislike religion is because I was forced to be raised in a very Traditional, almost zealous Christian upbringing.
> 
> Takes a while to 're-wire' and undo that sort of damage.
> 
> I'm not desperate, and though I am looking for a LTR I make sure I stay quiet on that. It's like you can't be directly honest, but I guess I would be afraid too if an attractive woman walked up to me, hit on me, and mentioned looking for a good man to marry.
> 
> You don't to scare a girl away by revealing too much about what you feel. Best to leave an air of mystery, I think. Make her question whether or not the man likes her. If you share too much information, you become boring, I think. It's these subtle things I'm learning about. Any good-spirited guidance you can give me I will absorb and use.
Click to expand...


----------



## Gracie

Wake said:


> One thing that worries me is that if I stop looking, that cuts my chances of finding a good woman. There is one woman who does take herself seriously and values herself, and is emotionally mature, and is tackling her school debt all by herself, and is mapping out a plan for her future... and she and I had Thanksgiving dinner with our RN friend and her family. I think she was trying to set us up, because she remarks on how absolutely cute we two are together constantly. She is 24 and pursuing nursing, and I am 27 and pursuing nursing.


Then that is who you should tentatively take steps with. Ask her out for lunch. Not dinner. Maybe a cup of coffee. Or to the park to feed the birds. Find out her interests. Maybe the movies?

You CANNOT fix broken people. That is your problem. Therein lies the clue. You want to fix. If you fix, you are....the fixer and she will miraculously be repaired and you live happily ever after. Ain't gonna happen.

I am old now. But lemme tell ya...I've been around the block a few times. Probably a couple of hundred times. Guys like you are easy pickin's. Women can zone in on that real quick. If they are broken...all the better to find a naive guy like you to use. So now that you know where your problem is...work on it. YOU CANNOT FIX BROKEN WOMEN. So stop trying. You can feel bad for them, but keep your distance. Don't get involved.

A door has squeaked open with your mutual RN friend. Push it open a bit wider and take a peek and let her take a peek at you. Coffee. Park. Movie. Lunch. Dinner after a few coffee "dates". Invite the RN friend to come along so it is more at ease for her..and you.

Watch Frasier episodes, lol. Learn from him. He had a hard time too. But he finally prevailed.


----------



## ChrisL

Wake said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't to scare a girl away by revealing too much about what you feel. Best to leave an air of mystery, I think. Make her question whether or not the man likes her. If you share too much information, you become boring, I think.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I feel so confused, because the things I read online about the game and how to attract people keep saying different things.
> 
> I don't know what is right and what is wrong. Just want to find and fall in love with and marry a woman and live happily in love with her.
Click to expand...


Aww Wake!  That is so sweet.  Lol.  Don't worry so much.  You are going to be fine.    It's not easy, but I think you will find the right girl for you.  You just need to find a person that you connect with and that you have things in common with.  That is why picking up a hobby is actually a very good idea.  Something that you really do like though.  There are a ton of online dating sites too.  There's nothing wrong with checking them out.  You never know where you might meet somebody special.


----------



## sealybobo

Moonglow said:


> Gotta be a little bad, and then a little good.....keeping them on the edge....


And be able and willing to help her with her car payments now and again.


----------



## Moonglow

sealybobo said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta be a little bad, and then a little good.....keeping them on the edge....
> 
> 
> 
> And be able and willing to help her with her car payments now and again.
Click to expand...


----------



## Moonglow

Wake said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wake...you are aiming for broken women. That girl you said you liked...she is a mess and it looks like she enjoys staying in it. Why are you attracted to broken girls? That is something you need to explore in yourself...and put a whoa on it. Fast.
> Did you think that maybe..just maybe..there is a woman you work with that is interested in you but is too shy or hesitant to let on? You seem to focus on the bad girls..bad as in being FUCKED UP in da head. Stop being a daddy/friend to losers, cuz that is what it sounds like what you did. She needed a friend to whine to, then you told her how you really felt, and she backed off to go back to her scummy boyfriend. Good. Consider it a blessing cuz HE can deal with her mental issues and insecurities where she allows what he does and what she does to herself.
> 
> People only do to you what you LET them do to you.
> 
> And stop looking. But be aware. Someone might just be right under your nose and you haven't seen her cuz you are too busy being someone elses scapegoat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had developed feelings for her during the year I worked with her. As some women are attracted to broken men, I felt attracted to this broken woman, and wanted to see her made whole and be happy.
> 
> Speaking with people these last couple days, I have been advised to steer clear. They know her far more than I do. A young woman one year younger than me, [26], and an engaged friend, actually gave me advice on which women to avoid and which handful were actually worth it [those who had their heads on right]. You... you're very insightful to ask me why I sought out a broken woman. My heart just hurt seeing her continually call herself worthless and nothing... and I felt sad for her and wanted to be there to fix her.
> 
> There are two women that I have been informed are into me but are waiting for me to be the man and ask them. A third actively stalks my Facebook page. Another coworker, Jen, told me that I don't need any more crazy in my life and that she has WAY too much baggage and needs to fix herself first before she starts actually going out and having a meaningful relationship. She's a 22-year-old child with a child of her own. Maybe I was just an idiot to want to save her.
> 
> I made this post on Facebook yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And so he asked her: 'Why do you stay with this one? Has he not hurt you before and again?'
> 
> 'Because I love him,' she replied back. He paused for a moment, then spoke.
> 
> 'My dear, you cannot change a man no matter how much you love him. He only changes himself because he loves you.'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A coworker responded that she was basically an idiot, to which I said I doubt she's an idiot, but she's young and emotionally immature and needs to grow up and drag herself up out of that dark pit as I did for myself.
> 
> One thing that worries me is that if I stop looking, that cuts my chances of finding a good woman. There is one woman who does take herself seriously and values herself, and is emotionally mature, and is tackling her school debt all by herself, and is mapping out a plan for her future... and she and I had Thanksgiving dinner with our RN friend and her family. I think she was trying to set us up, because she remarks on how absolutely cute we two are together constantly. She is 24 and pursuing nursing, and I am 27 and pursuing nursing.
Click to expand...

You don't need a rebound relationship where you think you need to save someone.....It never works....


----------



## Gracie

Actually....pull the RN friend aside that is trying to match you two up and tell her you are open to it and would appreciate some assistance. Like...a pot luck where you and she are invited to the RNs house. Ask RN friend to tell you more about her, so you get a little bit of what she likes..what she is most interested in in the work you both do...stuff like that. If this gal ain't broken....LOOK at her. I mean..really look. Inside, and out. Her heart. What moves her. And don't play hard to get. Let her know what moves you, what your likes are, etc. TALK. Coffee does wonders. So do other mutual friends in a comfy, easy setting where nobody is beholden to the other. Just folks hanging out.


----------



## Moonglow

Just split a joint and all will fall in place....


----------



## Gracie

A nice glass of wine over brunch with friends present would be better.

I'm serious Wake. You are not House. He was brilliant but a dick. Watch Frasier.
Ever see Awakenings with Robin Williams? You kinda remind me of that Doctor he played. His nurse tried but was rebuffed. But he came around and finally SAW her.

Wake up, Wake. No more broken women. One is near you that isn't broken. Maybe. Remains to be seen. If this gals co workers think she is great...then there is your first good sign.


----------



## Wake

I just read this article, and I was wondering what ya'll think about it.

The Power of Indifference



Spoiler



Have you noticed how when you have a girlfriend, suddenly other girls seem to find you that much more attractive? Watch your friends and see how girls' perspectives of them change when your friends get a girlfriend. Irrespective of a girlfriend or not, you are still the same person with the same interests and characteristics. What is it that changes about you with a girlfriend?

The answer is indifference.

Indifference to whether the girl likes you or not.

In order to really be successful with women, you have to be indifferent. You have to give up your attachment to women. This doesn't mean that you have to stop liking women or pursuing them. You shouldn't give up your goals, and you definitely shouldn't give up your desires. What you should do is remove your attachment to the outcome.

This is a really influential thing to do. When you remove your attachment to the outcome, joining your true desire with indifference at the same time, you will be able to be successful with any girl that you wish.

Concern with the outcome is based on your ego – it is fear and insecurity, and the need for security and control. The ideal outcome of the girl liking you, or of you getting action, might provide your ego with a sense of worth for a short time, but it is only passing ... it will come and go. This can create anxiety, as your ego needs further reestablishment and proof that it is triumphant, producing a down-ward spiral.

Attachment is based on fear and insecurity because the attachment is always to results. Indifference, however, is superior because with indifference you have the freedom to create new and better opportunities. Your interactions with women are more spontaneous and fun.

Without indifference, we become prisoners of our current situation. We are more worried about messing up where we are with the girl, or worried that the girl will think less of us, than looking forward to the positive side of what might happen.

Most guys look for the security of a girl who likes them. They say "When I have a hot girlfriend, then I'll be alright. I'll know that I can get hot women and not have to worry about women in the future." But it never works out like that ... ever!

You can spend a lifetime looking for that security and never find it. Attachment to getting women to like you will always create more insecurity. Sometimes, the people who look like they have the most girlfriends are the most insecure, and they have to work the hardest to ensure that they don't lose any of them, and don't enjoy the benefits.

You don't want to end up becoming a victim of your past memories, with the highlight in your life being going over the way that you used to be, of how you used to be able to get any girl, of how all the women used to love you. If you can be truly indifferent to the outcome, you can step into the present moment and enjoy life the way it is. You can take pleasure from all the beautiful women around you. It means that in every moment when you are with a woman, you will experience excitement, adventure and mystery.

Being indifferent doesn't mean that you shouldn't pursue women. You should still go for girls that you think are beautiful and fun. You should still look to try to get their number, or take them out for a drink, or have a good time with them. However, between now and you getting the girl's number, there are still multiple possibilities. At any moment, a more beautiful girl could come along, you could find that you don't actually like the girl, or you could be introduced to another girl who would be ideal for you. With indifference, you can change direction at any moment if you find someone more exciting. Being indifferent also means that you are less likely to force solutions and are more likely to see opportunities.

If someone isn't interested in you, and you try to force them to be interested, you'll only push them further away. However, if you are indifferent to the girl's interest, but would still like to go for a drink with her, you'll wait until the timing is right for her and the opportunity is available.

There are loads of reasons why indifference works. When indifferent to a girl, you are more confident and funny. You give off a positive vibe. You provide the girl with a challenge. All of these traits are magic by themselves. But rather than trying to work on each aspect individually, if you can become indifferent, you create a synergy of all the positive traits of a Don Juan working together.

With a mind-set of indifference, you can be successful with any girl. Work on being indifferent and a new world will open its doors to you!



If you behave as though you're indifferent to women in general, in that you're not attached to them, that would show that you are not insecure. Indifference is security; you don't get attached when asking women out, and you have the freedom to change your path on a whim.


----------



## Gracie

No. Indifference means emotionless.

You are making too much of this. You cannot "study" to attract the right woman. You have to be yourself but not be daddy or besties. YOU have to be secure but open.

Chill out. If this girl interests you...then give it a go in a light manner. If you are just looking for a wife and kids but have no emotion towards HER..you are not doing her..whomever Her winds up being..any favors.


----------



## Wake

'Women will chase you and pursue you if you give them the space. It’s not that being indifferent means you’re rude to women, it’s simply that you really don’t pay too much attention to women until they go out of their way to get your attention. And even when they have your attention, they still have to work to catch you. But what does the average guy do? Most every guy thinks that the woman he is out with is potentially his future wife or “the one.” While the woman he is out with, just has the attitude of let’s just see what happens. Men should think like women do when it comes to approaching a date. A woman is not going to give you any higher value than you have earned through your actions over time. How do men normally think? She’s hot! She’s my future wife and I just know it! Impatience never commands success.

You should always approach women you date with patience. Make her earn your interest through her actions. *Most men are ready to run to the altar before they have even said the first word to a woman they like. If you give your heart away so easily, it will never be valued or appreciated.* Women will take you for granted and most of them will reject you. Why? Women want a man who is a challenge. Human beings, and especially women, tend to take for granted things that come easy; but appreciate things or people they had to work hard for. Besides, people can hide who they really are for about 90 days before the real them starts to come out. It’s impossible to get to know what a woman is really like in a long-term relationship until you’ve been dating her for at least 90 days. If you put women on probation like they all do to you, then you will have peace of mind and contentment when you agree to become exclusive. Make her earn your love. If you give it away like it means nothing, then women will treat it like it means nothing. That’s something to think about!'

Indifference Makes The Difference With Women

Maybe I should start being indifferent. Not rude. A challenge of sorts.

The bolded, Gracie, I can honestly say is something I need to fix.


----------



## ChrisL

For a date, I would recommend a comedy club.  It's a lot of fun, and you can laugh and have fun together.    It's less pressure than just sitting there alone at a table in a restaurant or something and a good way to break the ice, IMO.  Go to a comedy club and then go out for coffee afterwards.  The movies are good too though.


----------



## Gracie

A man wrote that, I bet. 

Whatever, Wake. You asked for advice. I gave mine. 

Last words:
You are working too hard on this. Men are from mars. Women are from Venus. You will never figure us out.


----------



## Wake

Maybe it's better just to be myself, honest, and confident.


----------



## Wake

I shouldn't feel afraid to flirt, or to ask women out, either.

And if a woman says no, then it's her loss, and realize there are over a billion single women on this planet.

You gotta mix and mingle to improve exposure, right?


----------



## shadow355

Wake said:


> And if a woman says no, then it's her loss, and realize there are over a billion single women on this planet.?



And some women look like Hillary ! And have her personality and demeanor. 



Shadow 355


----------



## Wake

So basically the main thing is refining how to ask a woman out. I've only asked two women out, but I'm planning to do so more frequently now, for practice. The plan's to be myself while being a gentleman.

This link has some good advice: How to Ask a Woman Out: 13 Tips | The Distilled Man

You never want to get ahead of yourself: just stay in the present moment. Be confident as hell, and dress like you value yourself. 

I'm going to ask two women out on Friday. One I like and have been told she's waiting for me to ask her, and then probably the one who's stalking my Facebook page, just out of curiosity to see what happens.


----------



## Wake

I think the fear of asking women out is absurd in retrospect, because you don't want to live with regrets over what could have been.


----------



## Bonzi

Wake said:


> I think the fear of asking women out is absurd in retrospect, because you don't want to live with regrets over what could have been.


 
Like anything else, the more you do it, the easier it gets.  You just have to be happy with who you are. 
I'm married and yet still, there are many things my husband doesn't like about me (and vice versa) - hopefully, you can find someone you like many things about and have common interests.  (And of course, find physically attractive!)


----------



## Wolfsister77

That article has it wrong. Indifference is not the answer. You really need to be yourself and not study up on what to do in regards to women. Putting on an act will never help you attract the right woman.


----------



## Moonglow

shadow355 said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if a woman says no, then it's her loss, and realize there are over a billion single women on this planet.?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some women look like Hillary ! And have her personality and demeanor.
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow 355
Click to expand...

Obsess much?


----------



## ChrisL

Wake said:


> I shouldn't feel afraid to flirt, or to ask women out, either.
> 
> And if a woman says no, then it's her loss, and realize there are over a billion single women on this planet.
> 
> You gotta mix and mingle to improve exposure, right?



Exactly.  This is a good attitude to have.  I think most often when you are engaging, pleasant and funny, people react to that in a positive way.    Don't worry about "finding the one."  I know it's easier said than done, but just try to go out and have a good time without over-thinking it.


----------



## Iceweasel

First of all, you can waterboard a woman and she will never tell you what she really means. Everything is a parable and meant to be interpreted with divine guidance. Even then she may do a 180 the next time you blink for no reason at all. These are not beings that you 'figure out', you simply learn what works and what doesn't. 

If you are in America and making less that 50k a year you will not hold onto an attractive woman if you even get the chance. They can figure out your income in ways that would make an IRS agent with a complete readout dumbstuck. So stay with what you can afford.


----------



## Muhammed

ChrisL said:


> For a date, I would recommend a comedy club.  It's a lot of fun, and you can laugh and have fun together.    It's less pressure than just sitting there alone at a table in a restaurant or something and a good way to break the ice, IMO.  Go to a comedy club and then go out for coffee afterwards.  The movies are good too though.


I would recommend dinner and a movie at my house.

Followed by, we'll see where it goes from there.


----------



## Wake

So I was given some advice by one of my male co-workers to practice. It's innocent, and a simple way to practice, and I've been trying it out.

You gently lock eyes on a woman's face and wait for her to eventually look your direction. When she does, you simply smile. If she smiles back, say 'hi,' and if she says 'hi' or something of the sort back then you can proceed just striking up a conversation with the lady.

Did this today with two young women in Kenosha, and one of them actually gave me her number. I'd be a damned liar if I said I didn't feel a little nervous.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Being nervous is o.k. but make sure you give her a call.


----------



## Gracie

Bonzi said:


> I'm married and yet still, there are many things my husband doesn't like about me (and vice versa)


Only thing I dislike about MrG now in the present is...he is bitchier than usual. All the years I have been with him, he has been pretty stoic, easy going, shrugged shit off. Probably cuz he was drunk as a skunk most of the time and it made him mellow. Now? He bitches about everything. And I mean everything. Not about me....more about the government, news, cable tv, cable company, religion, electric company, gas, cars, people, people that drive, people that breathe, people in general, tv shows, advertisements, yaddayaddayaddayadda. No matter the subject...he will bitch about it. We kinda swapped places as we are aging. Now I am what he used to be minus being a drunk, and he is more feisty like I used to be.

Getting old ain't for pussies. Dats a fact.

He never complains about me or dislikes whatever I say or do, so I have no clue if he has any complaints, nor care to be honest, lol.


----------



## Bonzi

Gracie said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm married and yet still, there are many things my husband doesn't like about me (and vice versa)
> 
> 
> 
> Only thing I dislike about MrG now in the present is...he is bitchier than usual. All the years I have been with him, he has been pretty stoic, easy going, shrugged shit off. Probably cuz he was drunk as a skunk most of the time and it made him mellow. Now? He bitches about everything. And I mean everything. Not about me....more about the government, news, cable tv, cable company, religion, electric company, gas, cars, people, people that drive, people that breathe, people in general, tv shows, advertisements, yaddayaddayaddayadda. No matter the subject...he will bitch about it. We kinda swapped places as we are aging. Now I am what he used to be minus being a drunk, and he is more feisty like I used to be.
> 
> Getting old ain't for pussies. Dats a fact.
> 
> He never complains about me or dislikes whatever I say or do, so I have no clue if he has any complaints, nor care to be honest, lol.
Click to expand...

 
It's a torment being around a chronic complainer - it's not 24/7 but even the smallest issues you would think the world was coming to an end....


----------



## Iceweasel

Gracie said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm married and yet still, there are many things my husband doesn't like about me (and vice versa)
> 
> 
> 
> Only thing I dislike about MrG now in the present is...he is bitchier than usual. All the years I have been with him, he has been pretty stoic, easy going, shrugged shit off. Probably cuz he was drunk as a skunk most of the time and it made him mellow. Now? He bitches about everything. And I mean everything. Not about me....more about the government, news, cable tv, cable company, religion, electric company, gas, cars, people, people that drive, people that breathe, people in general, tv shows, advertisements, yaddayaddayaddayadda. No matter the subject...he will bitch about it. We kinda swapped places as we are aging. Now I am what he used to be minus being a drunk, and he is more feisty like I used to be.
> 
> Getting old ain't for pussies. Dats a fact.
> 
> He never complains about me or dislikes whatever I say or do, so I have no clue if he has any complaints, nor care to be honest, lol.
Click to expand...

Sounds like a decent guy to me.


----------



## Iceweasel

Bonzi said:


> It's a torment being around a chronic complainer - it's not 24/7 but even the smallest issues you would think the world was coming to an end....


Bitching and complaining are two different things. Complaining means you expect some sort of justice, bitching just means you are tired of all the bullshit and feel the urge to articulate your displeasure.


----------



## Spinster

Saying you aren't going to get invested emotionally until a relationship is formed is contradictory. How can a relationship possibly begin until you're emotionally involved, at least to some degree. The philosophy you've arrived at is ill founded. Maybe you aren't approaching the right women, like ones you find to be mature enough for a relationship. I know women, particularly these days, can be forward, but I'm old fashioned and that means it's a guy's role to first signal some interest. To some degree though you do have a point. Seems like SOME women are attracted to men whom they know aren't available, i.e. married. You are always more employable when you're employed. Maybe you're more interesting when you aren't "available". Try wearing a wedding ring and see how that works for you.


----------



## Gracie

Iceweasel said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm married and yet still, there are many things my husband doesn't like about me (and vice versa)
> 
> 
> 
> Only thing I dislike about MrG now in the present is...he is bitchier than usual. All the years I have been with him, he has been pretty stoic, easy going, shrugged shit off. Probably cuz he was drunk as a skunk most of the time and it made him mellow. Now? He bitches about everything. And I mean everything. Not about me....more about the government, news, cable tv, cable company, religion, electric company, gas, cars, people, people that drive, people that breathe, people in general, tv shows, advertisements, yaddayaddayaddayadda. No matter the subject...he will bitch about it. We kinda swapped places as we are aging. Now I am what he used to be minus being a drunk, and he is more feisty like I used to be.
> 
> Getting old ain't for pussies. Dats a fact.
> 
> He never complains about me or dislikes whatever I say or do, so I have no clue if he has any complaints, nor care to be honest, lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like a decent guy to me.
Click to expand...

He is. He just bitches a lot.


----------



## ChrisL

Muhammed said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> For a date, I would recommend a comedy club.  It's a lot of fun, and you can laugh and have fun together.    It's less pressure than just sitting there alone at a table in a restaurant or something and a good way to break the ice, IMO.  Go to a comedy club and then go out for coffee afterwards.  The movies are good too though.
> 
> 
> 
> I would recommend dinner and a movie at my house.
> 
> Followed by, we'll see where it goes from there.
Click to expand...


That's nice too.  Maybe a bit uncomfortable for some people on a first date though, especially if you don't really know the person.  Maybe that's a better idea for a few dates down the road.


----------



## Spinster

ChrisL said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> For a date, I would recommend a comedy club.  It's a lot of fun, and you can laugh and have fun together.    It's less pressure than just sitting there alone at a table in a restaurant or something and a good way to break the ice, IMO.  Go to a comedy club and then go out for coffee afterwards.  The movies are good too though.
> 
> 
> 
> I would recommend dinner and a movie at my house.
> 
> Followed by, we'll see where it goes from there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's nice too.  Maybe a bit uncomfortable for some people on a first date though, especially if you don't really know the person.  Maybe that's a better idea for a few dates down the road.
Click to expand...


I wouldn't go to someone's house on a first date, especially if I didn't really know them. It just wouldn't happen.


----------



## ChrisL

Spinster said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> For a date, I would recommend a comedy club.  It's a lot of fun, and you can laugh and have fun together.    It's less pressure than just sitting there alone at a table in a restaurant or something and a good way to break the ice, IMO.  Go to a comedy club and then go out for coffee afterwards.  The movies are good too though.
> 
> 
> 
> I would recommend dinner and a movie at my house.
> 
> Followed by, we'll see where it goes from there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's nice too.  Maybe a bit uncomfortable for some people on a first date though, especially if you don't really know the person.  Maybe that's a better idea for a few dates down the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't go to someone's house on a first date, especially if I didn't really know them. It just wouldn't happen.
Click to expand...


I wouldn't feel comfortable with that idea either.  It's a good idea to meet somewhere public and keep the dates more casual until you get to know the person.


----------



## Muhammed

ChrisL said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> For a date, I would recommend a comedy club.  It's a lot of fun, and you can laugh and have fun together.    It's less pressure than just sitting there alone at a table in a restaurant or something and a good way to break the ice, IMO.  Go to a comedy club and then go out for coffee afterwards.  The movies are good too though.
> 
> 
> 
> I would recommend dinner and a movie at my house.
> 
> Followed by, we'll see where it goes from there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's nice too.  Maybe a bit uncomfortable for some people on a first date though, especially if you don't really know the person.  Maybe that's a better idea for a few dates down the road.
Click to expand...

You already know. Or you wouldn't be dating in the first place.


----------



## Bonzi

Iceweasel said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a torment being around a chronic complainer - it's not 24/7 but even the smallest issues you would think the world was coming to an end....
> 
> 
> 
> Bitching and complaining are two different things. Complaining means you expect some sort of justice, bitching just means you are tired of all the bullshit and feel the urge to articulate your displeasure.
Click to expand...

 
mine does both.... he gets annoyed over anything at all the goes wrong however, even if it's just going for something and we're out of it or it's not where it's supposed to be - or getting downstairs and forgetting something.  I think he's just in the habit of articulating every single feeling he has .... and I work for home so it drives me nuts!!!!!


----------



## Iceweasel

Bonzi said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a torment being around a chronic complainer - it's not 24/7 but even the smallest issues you would think the world was coming to an end....
> 
> 
> 
> Bitching and complaining are two different things. Complaining means you expect some sort of justice, bitching just means you are tired of all the bullshit and feel the urge to articulate your displeasure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> mine does both.... he gets annoyed over anything at all the goes wrong however, even if it's just going for something and we're out of it or it's not where it's supposed to be - or getting downstairs and forgetting something.  I think he's just in the habit of articulating every single feeling he has .... and I work for home so it drives me nuts!!!!!
Click to expand...

Well, there's an art form to bitching. Sounds like an amateur. You gotta unleash your inner bitch at the appropriate times and keep a lid on it so an immunity doesn't develop, rendering the more colorful rants useless.


----------



## Bonzi

Iceweasel said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a torment being around a chronic complainer - it's not 24/7 but even the smallest issues you would think the world was coming to an end....
> 
> 
> 
> Bitching and complaining are two different things. Complaining means you expect some sort of justice, bitching just means you are tired of all the bullshit and feel the urge to articulate your displeasure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> mine does both.... he gets annoyed over anything at all the goes wrong however, even if it's just going for something and we're out of it or it's not where it's supposed to be - or getting downstairs and forgetting something.  I think he's just in the habit of articulating every single feeling he has .... and I work for home so it drives me nuts!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, there's an art form to bitching. Sounds like an amateur. You gotta unleash your inner bitch at the appropriate times and keep a lid on it so an immunity doesn't develop, rendering the more colorful rants useless.
Click to expand...

 
It's been too long.  If I say anything at all it escalates and the complaining gets longer and more involved.
It's best to just nod and say yes dear (damn, I feel like the man in this relationship!)


----------



## ChrisL

Muhammed said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> For a date, I would recommend a comedy club.  It's a lot of fun, and you can laugh and have fun together.    It's less pressure than just sitting there alone at a table in a restaurant or something and a good way to break the ice, IMO.  Go to a comedy club and then go out for coffee afterwards.  The movies are good too though.
> 
> 
> 
> I would recommend dinner and a movie at my house.
> 
> Followed by, we'll see where it goes from there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's nice too.  Maybe a bit uncomfortable for some people on a first date though, especially if you don't really know the person.  Maybe that's a better idea for a few dates down the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You already know. Or you wouldn't be dating in the first place.
Click to expand...


Already know what?  No, if I just met a person and agreed to go out with him, I would make sure it was in a public place until I got to know him a little better.  You have to be smart and careful out there.


----------



## Iceweasel

Bonzi said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a torment being around a chronic complainer - it's not 24/7 but even the smallest issues you would think the world was coming to an end....
> 
> 
> 
> Bitching and complaining are two different things. Complaining means you expect some sort of justice, bitching just means you are tired of all the bullshit and feel the urge to articulate your displeasure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> mine does both.... he gets annoyed over anything at all the goes wrong however, even if it's just going for something and we're out of it or it's not where it's supposed to be - or getting downstairs and forgetting something.  I think he's just in the habit of articulating every single feeling he has .... and I work for home so it drives me nuts!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, there's an art form to bitching. Sounds like an amateur. You gotta unleash your inner bitch at the appropriate times and keep a lid on it so an immunity doesn't develop, rendering the more colorful rants useless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's been too long.  If I say anything at all it escalates and the complaining gets longer and more involved.
> It's best to just nod and say yes dear (damn, I feel like the man in this relationship!)
Click to expand...

Maybe he's going through manopause?


----------



## Bonzi

Iceweasel said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a torment being around a chronic complainer - it's not 24/7 but even the smallest issues you would think the world was coming to an end....
> 
> 
> 
> Bitching and complaining are two different things. Complaining means you expect some sort of justice, bitching just means you are tired of all the bullshit and feel the urge to articulate your displeasure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> mine does both.... he gets annoyed over anything at all the goes wrong however, even if it's just going for something and we're out of it or it's not where it's supposed to be - or getting downstairs and forgetting something.  I think he's just in the habit of articulating every single feeling he has .... and I work for home so it drives me nuts!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, there's an art form to bitching. Sounds like an amateur. You gotta unleash your inner bitch at the appropriate times and keep a lid on it so an immunity doesn't develop, rendering the more colorful rants useless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's been too long.  If I say anything at all it escalates and the complaining gets longer and more involved.
> It's best to just nod and say yes dear (damn, I feel like the man in this relationship!)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe he's going through manopause?
Click to expand...

 
nah I think he's just pissed off about getting old.... but he's generally pissed off  - unless he's busy teasing or bugging people joy joy!


----------



## Muhammed

ChrisL said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> For a date, I would recommend a comedy club.  It's a lot of fun, and you can laugh and have fun together.    It's less pressure than just sitting there alone at a table in a restaurant or something and a good way to break the ice, IMO.  Go to a comedy club and then go out for coffee afterwards.  The movies are good too though.
> 
> 
> 
> I would recommend dinner and a movie at my house.
> 
> Followed by, we'll see where it goes from there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's nice too.  Maybe a bit uncomfortable for some people on a first date though, especially if you don't really know the person.  Maybe that's a better idea for a few dates down the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You already know. Or you wouldn't be dating in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already know what?  No, if I just met a person and agreed to go out with him, I would make sure it was in a public place until I got to know him a little better.  You have to be smart and careful out there.
Click to expand...

What I always taught my daughters is to never go out with a guy you do not trust.

I guess it's the same basic principle.


----------



## Bonzi

Muhammed said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> For a date, I would recommend a comedy club.  It's a lot of fun, and you can laugh and have fun together.    It's less pressure than just sitting there alone at a table in a restaurant or something and a good way to break the ice, IMO.  Go to a comedy club and then go out for coffee afterwards.  The movies are good too though.
> 
> 
> 
> I would recommend dinner and a movie at my house.
> 
> Followed by, we'll see where it goes from there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's nice too.  Maybe a bit uncomfortable for some people on a first date though, especially if you don't really know the person.  Maybe that's a better idea for a few dates down the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You already know. Or you wouldn't be dating in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already know what?  No, if I just met a person and agreed to go out with him, I would make sure it was in a public place until I got to know him a little better.  You have to be smart and careful out there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I always taught my daughters is to never go out with a guy you do not trust.
> 
> I guess it's the same basic principle.
Click to expand...

 
Why would you want to go out with a person you don't trust?
Or someone not clearly interested in you - dating to me seem so cut and dry.
You talk, if they say or do something that you don't like or is a red flag, cut it off.


----------



## Iceweasel

Bonzi said:


> nah I think he's just pissed off about getting old.... but he's generally pissed off  - unless he's busy teasing or bugging people joy joy!


Getting old isn't for pussies.


----------



## ChrisL

Muhammed said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> For a date, I would recommend a comedy club.  It's a lot of fun, and you can laugh and have fun together.    It's less pressure than just sitting there alone at a table in a restaurant or something and a good way to break the ice, IMO.  Go to a comedy club and then go out for coffee afterwards.  The movies are good too though.
> 
> 
> 
> I would recommend dinner and a movie at my house.
> 
> Followed by, we'll see where it goes from there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's nice too.  Maybe a bit uncomfortable for some people on a first date though, especially if you don't really know the person.  Maybe that's a better idea for a few dates down the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You already know. Or you wouldn't be dating in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already know what?  No, if I just met a person and agreed to go out with him, I would make sure it was in a public place until I got to know him a little better.  You have to be smart and careful out there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I always taught my daughters is to never go out with a guy you do not trust.
> 
> I guess it's the same basic principle.
Click to expand...


Well if it's someone you just met, how would you know if you trust him or not?  Trust is not something that you have immediately with a person.  That is something that takes some time and getting to know one another.  That is why, if you are going on a date with a person you do not know, it is always best to not be all alone with that person right away.


----------



## Iron Head

ChrisL said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would recommend dinner and a movie at my house.
> 
> Followed by, we'll see where it goes from there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's nice too.  Maybe a bit uncomfortable for some people on a first date though, especially if you don't really know the person.  Maybe that's a better idea for a few dates down the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You already know. Or you wouldn't be dating in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already know what?  No, if I just met a person and agreed to go out with him, I would make sure it was in a public place until I got to know him a little better.  You have to be smart and careful out there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I always taught my daughters is to never go out with a guy you do not trust.
> 
> I guess it's the same basic principle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well if it's someone you just met, how would you know if you trust him or not?  Trust is not something that you have immediately with a person.  That is something that takes some time and getting to know one another.  That is why, if you are going on a date with a person you do not know, it is always best to not be all alone with that person right away.
Click to expand...

Damn, Chris, you look old as fuck in this avi pic. Is there some reason you look like a dying, emaciated AIDS patient? 

Oh, and dating is fun.


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's nice too.  Maybe a bit uncomfortable for some people on a first date though, especially if you don't really know the person.  Maybe that's a better idea for a few dates down the road.
> 
> 
> 
> You already know. Or you wouldn't be dating in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already know what?  No, if I just met a person and agreed to go out with him, I would make sure it was in a public place until I got to know him a little better.  You have to be smart and careful out there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I always taught my daughters is to never go out with a guy you do not trust.
> 
> I guess it's the same basic principle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well if it's someone you just met, how would you know if you trust him or not?  Trust is not something that you have immediately with a person.  That is something that takes some time and getting to know one another.  That is why, if you are going on a date with a person you do not know, it is always best to not be all alone with that person right away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn, Chris, you look old as fuck in this avi pic. Is there some reason you look like a dying, emaciated AIDS patient?
> 
> Oh, and dating is fun.
Click to expand...


Shut up old fart.  Nobody cares about your fucked up opinions.  The YOUNG men happen to like it.    So stick that in your crack pipe and smoke it, ugly old socially retarded old fuck.


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's nice too.  Maybe a bit uncomfortable for some people on a first date though, especially if you don't really know the person.  Maybe that's a better idea for a few dates down the road.
> 
> 
> 
> You already know. Or you wouldn't be dating in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already know what?  No, if I just met a person and agreed to go out with him, I would make sure it was in a public place until I got to know him a little better.  You have to be smart and careful out there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I always taught my daughters is to never go out with a guy you do not trust.
> 
> I guess it's the same basic principle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well if it's someone you just met, how would you know if you trust him or not?  Trust is not something that you have immediately with a person.  That is something that takes some time and getting to know one another.  That is why, if you are going on a date with a person you do not know, it is always best to not be all alone with that person right away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn, Chris, you look old as fuck in this avi pic. Is there some reason you look like a dying, emaciated AIDS patient?
> 
> Oh, and dating is fun.
Click to expand...


I think you should post a picture of yourself.  I'm sure there is a good reason why you don't have the guts, old ugly fucker.    A woman like me wouldn't give you the time of day.  You should stick to bothering Bonzi.


----------



## Muhammed

ChrisL said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would recommend dinner and a movie at my house.
> 
> Followed by, we'll see where it goes from there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's nice too.  Maybe a bit uncomfortable for some people on a first date though, especially if you don't really know the person.  Maybe that's a better idea for a few dates down the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You already know. Or you wouldn't be dating in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already know what?  No, if I just met a person and agreed to go out with him, I would make sure it was in a public place until I got to know him a little better.  You have to be smart and careful out there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I always taught my daughters is to never go out with a guy you do not trust.
> 
> I guess it's the same basic principle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well if it's someone you just met, how would you know if you trust him or not?  Trust is not something that you have immediately with a person.  That is something that takes some time and getting to know one another.  That is why, if you are going on a date with a person you do not know, it is always best to not be all alone with that person right away.
Click to expand...

Have you ever been attacked by a date?


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's nice too.  Maybe a bit uncomfortable for some people on a first date though, especially if you don't really know the person.  Maybe that's a better idea for a few dates down the road.
> 
> 
> 
> You already know. Or you wouldn't be dating in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already know what?  No, if I just met a person and agreed to go out with him, I would make sure it was in a public place until I got to know him a little better.  You have to be smart and careful out there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I always taught my daughters is to never go out with a guy you do not trust.
> 
> I guess it's the same basic principle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well if it's someone you just met, how would you know if you trust him or not?  Trust is not something that you have immediately with a person.  That is something that takes some time and getting to know one another.  That is why, if you are going on a date with a person you do not know, it is always best to not be all alone with that person right away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn, Chris, you look old as fuck in this avi pic. Is there some reason you look like a dying, emaciated AIDS patient?
> 
> Oh, and dating is fun.
Click to expand...


Ha-ha-ha!!!    Banned AGAIN, I see.  Surely, your behavior is a sign of a mental problem.


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's nice too.  Maybe a bit uncomfortable for some people on a first date though, especially if you don't really know the person.  Maybe that's a better idea for a few dates down the road.
> 
> 
> 
> You already know. Or you wouldn't be dating in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already know what?  No, if I just met a person and agreed to go out with him, I would make sure it was in a public place until I got to know him a little better.  You have to be smart and careful out there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I always taught my daughters is to never go out with a guy you do not trust.
> 
> I guess it's the same basic principle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well if it's someone you just met, how would you know if you trust him or not?  Trust is not something that you have immediately with a person.  That is something that takes some time and getting to know one another.  That is why, if you are going on a date with a person you do not know, it is always best to not be all alone with that person right away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn, Chris, you look old as fuck in this avi pic. Is there some reason you look like a dying, emaciated AIDS patient?
> 
> Oh, and dating is fun.
Click to expand...


Really though, you have to be a COMPLETE tard to get banned from this place.  Lol!  Hilarious.    This is why you can't find a date and have to have sex with hookers, drug addicts, alcoholics, and diseased people.


----------



## Muhammed

ChrisL said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> You already know. Or you wouldn't be dating in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Already know what?  No, if I just met a person and agreed to go out with him, I would make sure it was in a public place until I got to know him a little better.  You have to be smart and careful out there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I always taught my daughters is to never go out with a guy you do not trust.
> 
> I guess it's the same basic principle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well if it's someone you just met, how would you know if you trust him or not?  Trust is not something that you have immediately with a person.  That is something that takes some time and getting to know one another.  That is why, if you are going on a date with a person you do not know, it is always best to not be all alone with that person right away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn, Chris, you look old as fuck in this avi pic. Is there some reason you look like a dying, emaciated AIDS patient?
> 
> Oh, and dating is fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really though, you have to be a COMPLETE tard to get banned from this place.  Lol!  Hilarious.    This is why you can't find a date and have to have sex with hookers, drug addicts, alcoholics, and diseased people.
Click to expand...

Well, whatever. I've dated drug addicts and alcoholics (whats the diff) Not mostly. I've even had sex with a friend who was forced into prostitution when we were children.

So what.


----------



## ChrisL

Muhammed said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Already know what?  No, if I just met a person and agreed to go out with him, I would make sure it was in a public place until I got to know him a little better.  You have to be smart and careful out there.
> 
> 
> 
> What I always taught my daughters is to never go out with a guy you do not trust.
> 
> I guess it's the same basic principle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well if it's someone you just met, how would you know if you trust him or not?  Trust is not something that you have immediately with a person.  That is something that takes some time and getting to know one another.  That is why, if you are going on a date with a person you do not know, it is always best to not be all alone with that person right away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn, Chris, you look old as fuck in this avi pic. Is there some reason you look like a dying, emaciated AIDS patient?
> 
> Oh, and dating is fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really though, you have to be a COMPLETE tard to get banned from this place.  Lol!  Hilarious.    This is why you can't find a date and have to have sex with hookers, drug addicts, alcoholics, and diseased people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, whatever. I've dated drug addicts and alcoholics (whats the diff) Not mostly. I've even had sex with a friend who was forced into prostitution when we were children.
> 
> So what.
Click to expand...


The fact that you ask "so what?" is really all that one needs to hear.


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Wake

I'm learning a few things by speaking with some of my coworkers in private.

1) *Nice guys and gals finish last.* Hold up! This doesn't mean you can't be yourself or stop being nice or smile at all, but it means that if you're that happy-dappy nice guy who laughs and smiles a lot and does a lot of nice things for people... you're going to be taken for granted. When you are nice to someone, it is an investment in that relationship between you two. The one who does the 'doing' invests in the other, but sometimes the other feels no feeling of love or anything at all. And I know this is absolutely fucking true because I've been that nice guy who gets walked on and taken for granted. The moment I stopped doing that, and started setting up healthy boundaries and letting people indirectly understand that I will not be taken for granted, it all shifted. I will not be nice to someone when they do something bad to me. Any more. Ever. I don't care how hot you are, how important you think you are, or how you think you treat others. If you do or say something that is shitty, I will never reward it with kindness and niceness. There's much you can learn from the bad boys and divas while note becoming a full asshole. Nice people haven't established good boundaries, so they're weak, and get walked on.


----------



## Wake

ChrisL said:


> Really though, you have to be a COMPLETE tard to get banned from this place.  Lol!  Hilarious.    This is why you can't find a date and have to have sex with hookers, drug addicts, alcoholics, and diseased people.



I see that rotten bastard got banned. Good riddance.


----------



## Spinster

Muhammed said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Already know what?  No, if I just met a person and agreed to go out with him, I would make sure it was in a public place until I got to know him a little better.  You have to be smart and careful out there.
> 
> 
> 
> What I always taught my daughters is to never go out with a guy you do not trust.
> 
> I guess it's the same basic principle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well if it's someone you just met, how would you know if you trust him or not?  Trust is not something that you have immediately with a person.  That is something that takes some time and getting to know one another.  That is why, if you are going on a date with a person you do not know, it is always best to not be all alone with that person right away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn, Chris, you look old as fuck in this avi pic. Is there some reason you look like a dying, emaciated AIDS patient?
> 
> Oh, and dating is fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really though, you have to be a COMPLETE tard to get banned from this place.  Lol!  Hilarious.    This is why you can't find a date and have to have sex with hookers, drug addicts, alcoholics, and diseased people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, whatever. I've dated drug addicts and alcoholics (whats the diff) Not mostly. I've even had sex with a friend who was forced into prostitution when we were children.
> 
> So what.
Click to expand...


Hope you got what you had coming.


----------



## Toro

Buy a nice car.


----------



## Toro

Wake, you should ask fbj.  

He can share some of his great experiences with women.


----------



## ChrisL

Wake said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really though, you have to be a COMPLETE tard to get banned from this place.  Lol!  Hilarious.    This is why you can't find a date and have to have sex with hookers, drug addicts, alcoholics, and diseased people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see that rotten bastard got banned. Good riddance.
Click to expand...


I wonder who he'll come back as next time?    I think he was a sock of that Bull Kurtz guy.  IT always returns, unfortunately.


----------



## Muhammed

Toro said:


> Buy a nice car.


That's a good way to attract gold diggers.


----------



## Wake

Another thing you learn: Don't shit where you eat.

Anyone reading this thread ever had bad experiences either telling a coworker you cared about/had feelings for a coworkers or, god forbid, dated one and it went south?


----------



## Unkotare

Holy crap, is this train still wrecking?


----------



## ChrisL

Wake said:


> Another thing you learn: Don't shit where you eat.
> 
> Anyone reading this thread ever had bad experiences either telling a coworker you cared about/had feelings for a coworkers or, god forbid, dated one and it went south?



It's probably not a very good idea to date coworkers because of the tension it can cause at your workplace.


----------



## Unkotare

ChrisL said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another thing you learn: Don't shit where you eat.
> 
> Anyone reading this thread ever had bad experiences either telling a coworker you cared about/had feelings for a coworkers or, god forbid, dated one and it went south?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's probably not a very good idea to date coworkers because of the tension it can cause at your workplace.
Click to expand...



Yeah, it should be limited to having sex in the break room. Keep things uncomplicated.


----------



## dilloduck

ChrisL said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another thing you learn: Don't shit where you eat.
> 
> Anyone reading this thread ever had bad experiences either telling a coworker you cared about/had feelings for a coworkers or, god forbid, dated one and it went south?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's probably not a very good idea to date coworkers because of the tension it can cause at your workplace.
Click to expand...

What's wrong with a little tension ?


----------



## ChrisL

dilloduck said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another thing you learn: Don't shit where you eat.
> 
> Anyone reading this thread ever had bad experiences either telling a coworker you cared about/had feelings for a coworkers or, god forbid, dated one and it went south?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's probably not a very good idea to date coworkers because of the tension it can cause at your workplace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's wrong with a little tension ?
Click to expand...


It depends on the kind of tension, of course!


----------



## Unkotare

dilloduck said:


> What's wrong with a little tension ?




Ask David Carradine.


----------



## dilloduck

Unkotare said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong with a little tension ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ask David Carradine.
Click to expand...

He loved it.


----------



## Unkotare

dilloduck said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong with a little tension ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ask David Carradine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He loved it.
Click to expand...



To death.


----------



## ChrisL

Unkotare said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong with a little tension ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ask David Carradine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He loved it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> To death.
Click to expand...


I remember hearing about that.  Some people are into some weird shit.    Also, way too much free time apparently.  Lol.


----------



## dilloduck

ChrisL said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong with a little tension ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ask David Carradine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He loved it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> To death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I remember hearing about that.  Some people are into some weird shit.    Also, way too much free time apparently.  Lol.
Click to expand...


An affair with a co worker seems much more enjoyable.


----------



## vasuderatorrent

Wake said:


> I have learned in these past few months that many women say they want a nice man with [insert list of qualities], but they aren't really attracted to what they want, and are sadly oblivious to the man with all of that right in front of them.
> 
> Tell me I'm wrong that in general this isn't true. I've experienced it first-hand. This one young woman I work with continuously posts about how she wanted a nice, good man, and that she was tired of dating men who mistreated her. I struck up a few conversations with her [we've been coworkers for a year], and did ask her out a few times. Paradoxically she completely turned off. She stopped talking with me on FB, and simply ignored me. Why do some women despise men who would show them kindness, and dare say that they care about her?
> 
> Learning it's better to just focus on improving myself. Getting my body more and more muscular, working out my brain getting through my studies, and going out and working my ass off and enjoying life.
> 
> I've started ignoring women, and not being that 'nice guy' who never gets women. Women associate niceness with femininity. They're not attracted to niceness, no matter WHAT anonymous voices come on here, lying, about how it isn't so. Prove it. It's just not true in real life. Learned that real fucking quickly. You gotta respect your heart and your dignity. Do not ever invest your emotions in someone before a relationship ever happens. There are a LOT of emotionally immature women out there that don't know what the hell they want.
> 
> And since I started ignoring women, two things happened.
> 
> A, women started trying to get my attention.
> 
> B, I started getting an idea of which women actually had interest.
> 
> I started testing this out.
> 
> Monday I was the old, normal me. Some flirting towards me, some attention. Wednesday I ignored available women [without being a jerk], was confident and funny as hell, and reached down deep and showed off my awesome personality to everyone else. Major difference. Like, BAM. You tell me how that makes sense. I had to learn these things, because apparently walking up to a woman you know and simply letting her know you care about her and would like to take her out for dinner isn't right. It's like they want a challenge. If they know you're just another guy who's nice to them then suddenly they don't want you. But, if you ignore her she's like 'what the hell, why aren't you giving me attention?', and it's on now.
> 
> You tell me why it's like this.



If a woman isn't married at the age of 30 then it is safe to assume that she is all mixed up, unstable and dangerous.  There are exception but very few.  The mature stable women that know what they want get married fairly young.  It could be the same for men as well.  Some men remain unmarried by choice.  Women that are unmarried at 30 have scared away a lot of men in her time. The game gets harder as you get older and it's pretty tough when you are young.  There are just as many fish but most of them are carp that are good for nothing but looking pretty. Depending on you age I think you are doomed to a life of occasional mindless sex with a variety of mixed up women.  Some married men would envy that position in life.  I have no advice for you.  Hindsight is 20/20 but you should have married at a younger age or stayed married to your first spouse.  It's tough out there. Finding a stable woman would be like finding a diamond.  You can probably find one but the cost would be astronomical.


----------



## ChrisL

vasuderatorrent said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have learned in these past few months that many women say they want a nice man with [insert list of qualities], but they aren't really attracted to what they want, and are sadly oblivious to the man with all of that right in front of them.
> 
> Tell me I'm wrong that in general this isn't true. I've experienced it first-hand. This one young woman I work with continuously posts about how she wanted a nice, good man, and that she was tired of dating men who mistreated her. I struck up a few conversations with her [we've been coworkers for a year], and did ask her out a few times. Paradoxically she completely turned off. She stopped talking with me on FB, and simply ignored me. Why do some women despise men who would show them kindness, and dare say that they care about her?
> 
> Learning it's better to just focus on improving myself. Getting my body more and more muscular, working out my brain getting through my studies, and going out and working my ass off and enjoying life.
> 
> I've started ignoring women, and not being that 'nice guy' who never gets women. Women associate niceness with femininity. They're not attracted to niceness, no matter WHAT anonymous voices come on here, lying, about how it isn't so. Prove it. It's just not true in real life. Learned that real fucking quickly. You gotta respect your heart and your dignity. Do not ever invest your emotions in someone before a relationship ever happens. There are a LOT of emotionally immature women out there that don't know what the hell they want.
> 
> And since I started ignoring women, two things happened.
> 
> A, women started trying to get my attention.
> 
> B, I started getting an idea of which women actually had interest.
> 
> I started testing this out.
> 
> Monday I was the old, normal me. Some flirting towards me, some attention. Wednesday I ignored available women [without being a jerk], was confident and funny as hell, and reached down deep and showed off my awesome personality to everyone else. Major difference. Like, BAM. You tell me how that makes sense. I had to learn these things, because apparently walking up to a woman you know and simply letting her know you care about her and would like to take her out for dinner isn't right. It's like they want a challenge. If they know you're just another guy who's nice to them then suddenly they don't want you. But, if you ignore her she's like 'what the hell, why aren't you giving me attention?', and it's on now.
> 
> You tell me why it's like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If a woman isn't married at the age of 30 then it is safe to assume that she is all mixed up, unstable and dangerous.  There are exception but very few.  The mature stable women that know what they want get married fairly young.  It could be the same for men as well.  Some men remain unmarried by choice.  Women that are unmarried at 30 have scared away a lot of men in her time. The game gets harder as you get older and it's pretty tough when you are young.  There are just as many fish but most of them are carp that are good for nothing but looking pretty. Depending on you age I think you are doomed to a life of occasional mindless sex with a variety of mixed up women.  Some married men would envy that position in life.  I have no advice for you.  Hindsight is 20/20 but you should have married at a younger age or stayed married to your first spouse.  It's tough out there. Finding a stable woman would be like finding a diamond.  You can probably find one but the cost would be astronomical.
Click to expand...


Meh, you are out of touch.  Probably been married for YEARS.  Lol.   

More Americans Waiting Longer to Marry


----------



## vasuderatorrent

That sucks.



Wake said:


> Last week a nurse jokingly rubbed her hands on my body, making it seem like she was complimenting me for my weight loss and muscle tone.


----------



## ChrisL

Honestly though, it is probably best to wait until you are in your 30s to marry.  Most people who get married in their 20s do so because they are just stupid.


----------



## vasuderatorrent

ChrisL said:


> Meh, you are out of touch.  Probably been married for YEARS.  Lol.
> 
> More Americans Waiting Longer to Marry



14 years!  I would hate being single.  I know a lot of batshit crazy single women in their 30's and 40's.

Girls in their 20's are fairly boring and too young for me but I think that is where you find the quality women.  Single women in their 30's and 40's have already proven themselves to be unmarketable.  How hard is it to convince a guy to have sex with you for the rest of his life?  Men absolutely love sex.  Does it really take 15+ years to find any takers?  That's outrageous and insane even for ugly women.  The odds are just overwhelmingly in her favor.  I'm thrilled to be married.  I don't envy Wake's position at all.


----------



## vasuderatorrent

ChrisL said:


> Honestly though, it is probably best to wait until you are in your 30s to marry.  Most people who get married in their 20s do so because they are just stupid.



Simplistic doesn't equate to stupid.

Complex people are just....  well.... complex.

Set your parameters for a good mate and go get him or her.  It doesn't take 20 years.

As always, there are exceptions.


----------



## Unkotare

vasuderatorrent said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have learned in these past few months that many women say they want a nice man with [insert list of qualities], but they aren't really attracted to what they want, and are sadly oblivious to the man with all of that right in front of them.
> 
> Tell me I'm wrong that in general this isn't true. I've experienced it first-hand. This one young woman I work with continuously posts about how she wanted a nice, good man, and that she was tired of dating men who mistreated her. I struck up a few conversations with her [we've been coworkers for a year], and did ask her out a few times. Paradoxically she completely turned off. She stopped talking with me on FB, and simply ignored me. Why do some women despise men who would show them kindness, and dare say that they care about her?
> 
> Learning it's better to just focus on improving myself. Getting my body more and more muscular, working out my brain getting through my studies, and going out and working my ass off and enjoying life.
> 
> I've started ignoring women, and not being that 'nice guy' who never gets women. Women associate niceness with femininity. They're not attracted to niceness, no matter WHAT anonymous voices come on here, lying, about how it isn't so. Prove it. It's just not true in real life. Learned that real fucking quickly. You gotta respect your heart and your dignity. Do not ever invest your emotions in someone before a relationship ever happens. There are a LOT of emotionally immature women out there that don't know what the hell they want.
> 
> And since I started ignoring women, two things happened.
> 
> A, women started trying to get my attention.
> 
> B, I started getting an idea of which women actually had interest.
> 
> I started testing this out.
> 
> Monday I was the old, normal me. Some flirting towards me, some attention. Wednesday I ignored available women [without being a jerk], was confident and funny as hell, and reached down deep and showed off my awesome personality to everyone else. Major difference. Like, BAM. You tell me how that makes sense. I had to learn these things, because apparently walking up to a woman you know and simply letting her know you care about her and would like to take her out for dinner isn't right. It's like they want a challenge. If they know you're just another guy who's nice to them then suddenly they don't want you. But, if you ignore her she's like 'what the hell, why aren't you giving me attention?', and it's on now.
> 
> You tell me why it's like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If a woman isn't married at the age of 30 then it is safe to assume that she is all mixed up, unstable and dangerous.  There are exception but very few.  The mature stable women that know what they want get married fairly young.  It could be the same for men as well.  Some men remain unmarried by choice.  Women that are unmarried at 30 have scared away a lot of men in her time. The game gets harder as you get older and it's pretty tough when you are young.  There are just as many fish but most of them are carp that are good for nothing but looking pretty. Depending on you age I think you are doomed to a life of occasional mindless sex with a variety of mixed up women.  Some married men would envy that position in life.  I have no advice for you.  Hindsight is 20/20 but you should have married at a younger age or stayed married to your first spouse.  It's tough out there. Finding a stable woman would be like finding a diamond.  You can probably find one but the cost would be astronomical.
Click to expand...






What a sad little creature you are.


----------



## ChrisL

vasuderatorrent said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly though, it is probably best to wait until you are in your 30s to marry.  Most people who get married in their 20s do so because they are just stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simplistic doesn't equate to stupid.
> 
> Complex people are just....  well.... complex.
> 
> Set your parameters for a good mate and go get him or her.  It doesn't take 20 years.
> 
> As always, there are exceptions.
Click to expand...


No, the worst mates are the ones you marry when you're young, dumb and full of . . . well, you know.  Lol.  That is when you are making the crappiest decisions of your life!


----------



## Mindful

ChrisL said:


> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly though, it is probably best to wait until you are in your 30s to marry.  Most people who get married in their 20s do so because they are just stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simplistic doesn't equate to stupid.
> 
> Complex people are just....  well.... complex.
> 
> Set your parameters for a good mate and go get him or her.  It doesn't take 20 years.
> 
> As always, there are exceptions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, the worst mates are the ones you marry when you're young, dumb and full of . . . well, you know.  Lol.  That is when you are making the crappiest decisions of your life!
Click to expand...


I read recently of a woman getting married at the age of 75.


----------



## ChrisL

Mindful said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly though, it is probably best to wait until you are in your 30s to marry.  Most people who get married in their 20s do so because they are just stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simplistic doesn't equate to stupid.
> 
> Complex people are just....  well.... complex.
> 
> Set your parameters for a good mate and go get him or her.  It doesn't take 20 years.
> 
> As always, there are exceptions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, the worst mates are the ones you marry when you're young, dumb and full of . . . well, you know.  Lol.  That is when you are making the crappiest decisions of your life!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I read recently of a woman getting married at the age of 75.
Click to expand...


First marriage or remarriage?  Probably a remarriage, I'm thinking.  Either that or she sure took her time.  Lol.


----------



## Moonglow

ChrisL said:


> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly though, it is probably best to wait until you are in your 30s to marry.  Most people who get married in their 20s do so because they are just stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simplistic doesn't equate to stupid.
> 
> Complex people are just....  well.... complex.
> 
> Set your parameters for a good mate and go get him or her.  It doesn't take 20 years.
> 
> As always, there are exceptions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, the worst mates are the ones you marry when you're young, dumb and full of . . . well, you know.  Lol.  That is when you are making the crappiest decisions of your life!
Click to expand...

Just cause you was fucked up doesn't mean everyone else is a fucked up...


----------



## ChrisL

Moonglow said:


> Having a wife is lik
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly though, it is probably best to wait until you are in your 30s to marry.  Most people who get married in their 20s do so because they are just stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simplistic doesn't equate to stupid.
> 
> Complex people are just....  well.... complex.
> 
> Set your parameters for a good mate and go get him or her.  It doesn't take 20 years.
> 
> As always, there are exceptions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, the worst mates are the ones you marry when you're young, dumb and full of . . . well, you know.  Lol.  That is when you are making the crappiest decisions of your life!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just cause you was fucked up doesn't mean everyone else is a fucked up...
Click to expand...


Lol.  Exhibit A.   How many marriages did you have again?


----------



## ChrisL

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly though, it is probably best to wait until you are in your 30s to marry.  Most people who get married in their 20s do so because they are just stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simplistic doesn't equate to stupid.
> 
> Complex people are just....  well.... complex.
> 
> Set your parameters for a good mate and go get him or her.  It doesn't take 20 years.
> 
> As always, there are exceptions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, the worst mates are the ones you marry when you're young, dumb and full of . . . well, you know.  Lol.  That is when you are making the crappiest decisions of your life!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just cause you was fucked up doesn't mean everyone else is a fucked up...
Click to expand...


You can't even speak proper English.  You IS dumb.


----------



## ChrisL

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly though, it is probably best to wait until you are in your 30s to marry.  Most people who get married in their 20s do so because they are just stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simplistic doesn't equate to stupid.
> 
> Complex people are just....  well.... complex.
> 
> Set your parameters for a good mate and go get him or her.  It doesn't take 20 years.
> 
> As always, there are exceptions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, the worst mates are the ones you marry when you're young, dumb and full of . . . well, you know.  Lol.  That is when you are making the crappiest decisions of your life!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just cause you was fucked up doesn't mean everyone else is a fucked up...
Click to expand...


Seriously though.  This is an excellent example.  What kind of a woman would ever even consider marrying this chump?  One stupid idiot woman, and how many times has this chump been married?  Good grief!


----------



## vasuderatorrent

ChrisL said:


> Lol.  Exhibit A.   How many marriages did you have again?



Just 1 so far.  How about you?


----------



## vasuderatorrent

ChrisL said:


> Seriously though.  This is an excellent example.  What kind of a woman would ever even consider marrying this chump?  One stupid idiot woman, and how many times has this chump been married?  Good grief!



Do you criticize all men incessantly or just the ones in here?


----------



## Mindful

ChrisL said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly though, it is probably best to wait until you are in your 30s to marry.  Most people who get married in their 20s do so because they are just stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simplistic doesn't equate to stupid.
> 
> Complex people are just....  well.... complex.
> 
> Set your parameters for a good mate and go get him or her.  It doesn't take 20 years.
> 
> As always, there are exceptions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, the worst mates are the ones you marry when you're young, dumb and full of . . . well, you know.  Lol.  That is when you are making the crappiest decisions of your life!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I read recently of a woman getting married at the age of 75.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First marriage or remarriage?  Probably a remarriage, I'm thinking.  Either that or she sure took her time.  Lol.
Click to expand...


Remarriage I should think. No doubt she's acquired a modicum of common sense by then.


----------



## vasuderatorrent

Mindful said:


> Remarriage I should think. No doubt she's acquired a modicum of common sense by then.



Does childbearing and child rearing play any role in the institution of marriage historically?

Should people instead spawn bastards until they acquire the skills to be the most intelligent spouse?  From my perspective the life of single moms sucks ass when compared to married women with children.

I don't think everybody should wait until they are 75 to be married.


----------



## Mindful

vasuderatorrent said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remarriage I should think. No doubt she's acquired a modicum of common sense by then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does childbearing and child rearing play any role in the institution of marriage historically?
> 
> Should people instead spawn bastards until they acquire the skills to be the most intelligent spouse?  From my perspective the life of single moms sucks ass when compared to married women with children.
> 
> I don't think everybody should wait until they are 75 to be married.
Click to expand...


Some might be widowed from a much loved spouse, and want a last chance at closeness and companionship.


----------



## vasuderatorrent

Women in their 70's are 5,000 times more likely to be widowed than a woman in her 30's.

Statistically speaking single women in their 30's are probably never married or divorced at least once.

Single women in their 70's aren't a plague to society.  I don't think Wake wants to date any women in their 70's.  Women in their 70's probably aren't interested in Wake either.



Mindful said:


> Some might be widowed from a much loved spouse, and want a last chance at closeness and companionship.


----------



## Mindful

vasuderatorrent said:


> Women in their 70's are 5,000 times more likely to be widowed than a woman in her 30's.
> 
> Statistically speaking single women in their 30's are probably never married or divorced at least once.
> 
> Single women in their 70's aren't a plague to society.  I don't think Wake wants to date any women in their 70's.  Women in their 70's probably aren't interested in Wake either.
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some might be widowed from a much loved spouse, and want a last chance at closeness and companionship.
Click to expand...



Oh well. If it's just a matter of spreadsheets.


----------



## vasuderatorrent

Mindful said:


> Oh well. If it's just a matter of spreadsheets.



Stereotypes are useful when picking a mate.  This is more important than spreadsheets.  This is a matter of Wake's destiny.


----------



## ChrisL

vasuderatorrent said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remarriage I should think. No doubt she's acquired a modicum of common sense by then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does childbearing and child rearing play any role in the institution of marriage historically?
> 
> Should people instead spawn bastards until they acquire the skills to be the most intelligent spouse? * From my perspective the life of single moms sucks ass when compared to married women with children.*
> 
> I don't think everybody should wait until they are 75 to be married.
Click to expand...


Lol.  After talking to married people, I doubt that very much.


----------



## vasuderatorrent

ChrisL said:


> Lol.  After talking to married people, I doubt that very much.



Are you talking to the single moms with 6 figure incomes?


----------



## ChrisL

vasuderatorrent said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.  After talking to married people, I doubt that very much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you talking to the single moms with 6 figure incomes?
Click to expand...


Most people combined don't make 6 figures.  Lol.  Look at you!  You are a terrible employee who makes shitty money.


----------



## vasuderatorrent

ChrisL said:


> Most people combined don't make 6 figures.  Lol.  Look at you!  You are a terrible employee who makes shitty money.



Oh yeah?  How much do I make?


----------



## ChrisL

vasuderatorrent said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.  Exhibit A.   How many marriages did you have again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just 1 so far.  How about you?
Click to expand...


I don't believe I was quoting you.  Do you know how quotes work?


----------



## ChrisL

vasuderatorrent said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most people combined don't make 6 figures.  Lol.  Look at you!  You are a terrible employee who makes shitty money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah?  How much do I make?
Click to expand...


You've started many threads about it.  Don't remember?  Lol.  

What kind of women marry you guys anyways?  Ugh.


----------



## ChrisL

vasuderatorrent said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though.  This is an excellent example.  What kind of a woman would ever even consider marrying this chump?  One stupid idiot woman, and how many times has this chump been married?  Good grief!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you criticize all men incessantly or just the ones in here?
Click to expand...


Just the socially retarded ones.


----------



## ChrisL

vasuderatorrent said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well. If it's just a matter of spreadsheets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stereotypes are useful when picking a mate.  This is more important than spreadsheets.  This is a matter of Wake's destiny.
Click to expand...


Hopefully Wake just ignores you like most everyone else does.    You seem to forget that I knew you from DP.  Lol.


----------



## vasuderatorrent

ChrisL said:


> What kind of women marry you guys anyways?  Ugh.



I'm not sure.  I'll put a few of the traits that I have recognized.

Straight women
Women who hate poverty

That's just two commonalities that I have recognized.  I couldn't think of anymore.  Any married women in here have an answer for ChrisL?


----------



## ChrisL

vasuderatorrent said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of women marry you guys anyways?  Ugh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure.  I'll put a few of the traits that I have recognized.
> 
> Straight women
> Women who hate poverty
> 
> That's just two commonalities that I have recognized.  I couldn't think of anymore.  Any married women in here have an answer for ChrisL?
Click to expand...


Well, they aren't married to you, so I don't think other women can answer.  So, she married you because you are a man and she has to rely on someone else to take care of her bills?  Nice!  LOL!


----------



## vasuderatorrent

ChrisL said:


> Hopefully Wake just ignores you like most everyone else does.    You seem to forget that I knew you from DP.  Lol.



I'm the same here as I was there.  I am just not being scrutinized by DiAnna or Captain Courtesy.


----------



## ChrisL

vasuderatorrent said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully Wake just ignores you like most everyone else does.    You seem to forget that I knew you from DP.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the same here as I was there.  I am just not being scrutinized by DiAnna or Captain Courtesy.
Click to expand...


I'm talking about the threads you started, about being suicidal, about hating your job and making crappy money.  I have a very good memory.


----------



## vasuderatorrent

ChrisL said:


> So, she married you because you are a man and she has to rely on someone else to take care of her bills?  Nice!  LOL!



Do you have something against eating, having electricity, good credit, a secure future and a place to live?  Why do you degrade that as something sinister and abhorrent?

Women rarely choose the type of jobs that are lucrative enough to live alone.  Men sometimes take the type of jobs that allow them the luxury to live a single life.  This is reality.  Why do you abhor reality?


----------



## The Great Goose

Aside from having no dick, vasuderatorrent  seems to know his shit.


----------



## ChrisL

vasuderatorrent said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, she married you because you are a man and she has to rely on someone else to take care of her bills?  Nice!  LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have something against eating, having electricity, good credit, a secure future and a place to live?  Why do you degrade that as something sinister and abhorrent?
> 
> Women rarely choose the type of jobs that are lucrative enough to live alone.  Men sometimes take the type of jobs that allow them the luxury to live a single life.  This is reality.  Why do you abhor reality?
Click to expand...


Who said it was sinister?  Good for her!  Even though she could have probably found a better provider and a more stable person.


----------



## vasuderatorrent

ChrisL said:


> I'm talking about the threads you started, about being suicidal, about hating your job and making crappy money.  I have a very good memory.



That was a season of my life.  I did make crappy money.  I wouldn't say I hated my job though.  I'm not denying that.  My credit would have went to heck if I would have been living alone during that time.  Fortunately I was married and made it work.  I suffered no longer term damage relating to that season of my life.


----------



## ChrisL

vasuderatorrent said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, she married you because you are a man and she has to rely on someone else to take care of her bills?  Nice!  LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have something against eating, having electricity, good credit, a secure future and a place to live?  Why do you degrade that as something sinister and abhorrent?
> 
> Women rarely choose the type of jobs that are lucrative enough to live alone.  Men sometimes take the type of jobs that allow them the luxury to live a single life.  This is reality.  Why do you abhor reality?
Click to expand...


I'm willing to bet that I make more $$ than you do!  Lol.


----------



## vasuderatorrent

ChrisL said:


> Even though she could have probably found a better provider



I tell her that all the time.  lol


----------



## vasuderatorrent

ChrisL said:


> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, she married you because you are a man and she has to rely on someone else to take care of her bills?  Nice!  LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have something against eating, having electricity, good credit, a secure future and a place to live?  Why do you degrade that as something sinister and abhorrent?
> 
> Women rarely choose the type of jobs that are lucrative enough to live alone.  Men sometimes take the type of jobs that allow them the luxury to live a single life.  This is reality.  Why do you abhor reality?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm willing to bet that I make more $$ than you do!  Lol.
Click to expand...


Most women don't choose professions that generate 6 figure incomes.  Just because you do doesn't mean all women can afford to passionately despise men.


----------



## ChrisL

vasuderatorrent said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm talking about the threads you started, about being suicidal, about hating your job and making crappy money.  I have a very good memory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was a season of my life.  I did make crappy money.  I wouldn't say I hated my job though.  I'm not denying that.  My credit would have went to heck if I would have been living alone during that time.  Fortunately I was married and made it work.  I suffered no longer term damage relating to that season of my life.
Click to expand...


But you've started threads here complaining about your job too.    You are so full of it.  This is why I wonder, what kind of woman would actually marry a person like you . . . or Moonglow?  A totally desperate one or a stupid one?


----------



## vasuderatorrent

ChrisL said:


> I'm willing to bet that I make more $$ than you do!  Lol.



How is your credit?  What happens when you lose that job?  Married people have a back up plan and they usually have exceptional credit.


----------



## ChrisL

vasuderatorrent said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, she married you because you are a man and she has to rely on someone else to take care of her bills?  Nice!  LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have something against eating, having electricity, good credit, a secure future and a place to live?  Why do you degrade that as something sinister and abhorrent?
> 
> Women rarely choose the type of jobs that are lucrative enough to live alone.  Men sometimes take the type of jobs that allow them the luxury to live a single life.  This is reality.  Why do you abhor reality?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm willing to bet that I make more $$ than you do!  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most women don't choose professions that generate 6 figure incomes.  Just because you do doesn't mean all women can afford to passionately despise men.
Click to expand...


I love men.  I don't respect little shitheads who masquerade as though they are *men *though.


----------



## ChrisL

vasuderatorrent said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm willing to bet that I make more $$ than you do!  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is your credit?  What happens when you lose that job?  Married people have a back up plan and they usually have exceptional credit.
Click to expand...


Not true at all.  Whatever gives you this idea?  I won't lose my job because I am GOOD.


----------



## vasuderatorrent

ChrisL said:


> I'm talking about the threads you started, about being suicidal, about hating your job and making crappy money.  I have a very good memory.



Have you read this one?

Update: Asking for a raise


vasuderatorrent said:


> I guess I'm done discussing this.  Now I am making so much money that I am not allowed to discuss it.  It looks like I did a smart thing leaving my old job.  This was fun.  I'm glad I took the time to enjoy this.  It looks like I won't have this opportunity again.



I left that job over a year ago.  Things are different now.  My wife is about to quit her job.


----------



## ChrisL

vasuderatorrent said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm talking about the threads you started, about being suicidal, about hating your job and making crappy money.  I have a very good memory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you read this one?
> 
> Update: Asking for a raise
> 
> 
> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I'm done discussing this.  Now I am making so much money that I am not allowed to discuss it.  It looks like I did a smart thing leaving my old job.  This was fun.  I'm glad I took the time to enjoy this.  It looks like I won't have this opportunity again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I left that job over a year ago.  Things are different now.  My wife is about to quit her job.
Click to expand...


Who cares?  You are full of crapola obviously.


----------



## vasuderatorrent

ChrisL said:


> I won't lose my job



Probably not.  The economy is a lot stronger than it has been in last few years.  That's a good thing.


----------



## vasuderatorrent

ChrisL said:


> Who cares?



You do.  Other than you.  I would say that nobody cares.


----------



## ChrisL

vasuderatorrent said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do.  Other than you.  I would say that nobody cares.
Click to expand...


No I don't.  Why would I?  I just think you like to go online and whine and make yourself look foolish.  Not what a MAN would do, IMO.


----------



## ChrisL

vasuderatorrent said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I won't lose my job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably not.  The economy is a lot stronger than it has been in last few years.  That's a good thing.
Click to expand...


Quote my entire post or don't bother quoting me.  It just shows that you TRY to be manipulative.


----------



## vasuderatorrent

ChrisL said:


> No I don't.


Then why did you bring it up?



ChrisL said:


> Why would I?



You think it is a hurtful way to lash back because you hate the things that I say.  You want to destroy the message but you can't.  You do the next best thing and attempt to destroy the messenger.  I don't know why you care but that is my best guess.  Only you know why you care.



ChrisL said:


> I just think you like to go online and whine and make yourself look foolish.  Not what a MAN would do, IMO.



That's good.


----------



## ChrisL

vasuderatorrent said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I don't.
> 
> 
> 
> Then why did you bring it up?
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think it is a hurtful way to lash back because you hate the things that I say.  You want to destroy the message but you can't.  You do the next best thing and attempt to destroy the messenger.  I don't know why you care but that is my best guess.  Only you know why you care.
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just think you like to go online and whine and make yourself look foolish.  Not what a MAN would do, IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's good.
Click to expand...


You brought it up.  You said that women marry for financial stability.  Lol.  Gosh, so much drama from you!


----------



## vasuderatorrent

ChrisL said:


> Who cares?  You are full of crapola obviously.



I have no problem being transparent and honest about my situation.  Why do you say that I am full of crapola?


----------



## ChrisL

vasuderatorrent said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares?  You are full of crapola obviously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no problem being transparent and honest about my situation.  Why do you say that I am full of crapola?
Click to expand...


Because you are an established TROLL from another site.  What makes you think you are fooling anyone?  

Sooo, in keeping with the topic, what is it that your wife finds attractive about you?  It can't be your looks, nor your personality.  Lol.


----------



## vasuderatorrent

ChrisL said:


> Because you are an established TROLL from another site.  What makes you think you are fooling anyone?
> 
> Sooo, in keeping with the topic, what is it that your wife finds attractive about you?  It can't be your looks, nor your personality.  Lol.



It is the way I make applesauce.


----------



## sealybobo

vasuderatorrent said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have learned in these past few months that many women say they want a nice man with [insert list of qualities], but they aren't really attracted to what they want, and are sadly oblivious to the man with all of that right in front of them.
> 
> Tell me I'm wrong that in general this isn't true. I've experienced it first-hand. This one young woman I work with continuously posts about how she wanted a nice, good man, and that she was tired of dating men who mistreated her. I struck up a few conversations with her [we've been coworkers for a year], and did ask her out a few times. Paradoxically she completely turned off. She stopped talking with me on FB, and simply ignored me. Why do some women despise men who would show them kindness, and dare say that they care about her?
> 
> Learning it's better to just focus on improving myself. Getting my body more and more muscular, working out my brain getting through my studies, and going out and working my ass off and enjoying life.
> 
> I've started ignoring women, and not being that 'nice guy' who never gets women. Women associate niceness with femininity. They're not attracted to niceness, no matter WHAT anonymous voices come on here, lying, about how it isn't so. Prove it. It's just not true in real life. Learned that real fucking quickly. You gotta respect your heart and your dignity. Do not ever invest your emotions in someone before a relationship ever happens. There are a LOT of emotionally immature women out there that don't know what the hell they want.
> 
> And since I started ignoring women, two things happened.
> 
> A, women started trying to get my attention.
> 
> B, I started getting an idea of which women actually had interest.
> 
> I started testing this out.
> 
> Monday I was the old, normal me. Some flirting towards me, some attention. Wednesday I ignored available women [without being a jerk], was confident and funny as hell, and reached down deep and showed off my awesome personality to everyone else. Major difference. Like, BAM. You tell me how that makes sense. I had to learn these things, because apparently walking up to a woman you know and simply letting her know you care about her and would like to take her out for dinner isn't right. It's like they want a challenge. If they know you're just another guy who's nice to them then suddenly they don't want you. But, if you ignore her she's like 'what the hell, why aren't you giving me attention?', and it's on now.
> 
> You tell me why it's like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If a woman isn't married at the age of 30 then it is safe to assume that she is all mixed up, unstable and dangerous.  There are exception but very few.  The mature stable women that know what they want get married fairly young.  It could be the same for men as well.  Some men remain unmarried by choice.  Women that are unmarried at 30 have scared away a lot of men in her time. The game gets harder as you get older and it's pretty tough when you are young.  There are just as many fish but most of them are carp that are good for nothing but looking pretty. Depending on you age I think you are doomed to a life of occasional mindless sex with a variety of mixed up women.  Some married men would envy that position in life.  I have no advice for you.  Hindsight is 20/20 but you should have married at a younger age or stayed married to your first spouse.  It's tough out there. Finding a stable woman would be like finding a diamond.  You can probably find one but the cost would be astronomical.
Click to expand...

True. Graduate college in 5 years you are 22 get your career started, get established by 25 and it shouldn't take someone 5 years to find a mate. That is if they are looking.


----------



## vasuderatorrent

The Great Goose said:


> Aside from having no dick, vasuderatorrent  seems to know his shit.



Why does the flavor of my genitals come in to question?


----------



## The Great Goose

vasuderatorrent said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aside from having no dick, vasuderatorrent  seems to know his shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why does the flavor of my genitals come in to question?
Click to expand...

he's a transman.

How does it feel to learnt the truth about feminism.


----------



## sealybobo

vasuderatorrent said:


> Women in their 70's are 5,000 times more likely to be widowed than a woman in her 30's.
> 
> Statistically speaking single women in their 30's are probably never married or divorced at least once.
> 
> Single women in their 70's aren't a plague to society.  I don't think Wake wants to date any women in their 70's.  Women in their 70's probably aren't interested in Wake either.
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some might be widowed from a much loved spouse, and want a last chance at closeness and companionship.
Click to expand...

I have a theory of why the family is falling apart. Women's lib. We grew up with a tough dad and mom who taught us boys to be sensitive, considerate, show our emotions, in other words nothing like our fathers. But who did our sisters grow up respecting? sensitive guys or tough guys like their fathers?


----------



## ChrisL

sealybobo said:


> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Women in their 70's are 5,000 times more likely to be widowed than a woman in her 30's.
> 
> Statistically speaking single women in their 30's are probably never married or divorced at least once.
> 
> Single women in their 70's aren't a plague to society.  I don't think Wake wants to date any women in their 70's.  Women in their 70's probably aren't interested in Wake either.
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some might be widowed from a much loved spouse, and want a last chance at closeness and companionship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a theory of why the family is falling apart. Women's lib. We grew up with a tough dad and mom who taught us boys to be sensitive, considerate, show our emotions, in other words nothing like our fathers. But who did our sisters grow up respecting? sensitive guys or tough guys like their fathers?
Click to expand...


You think you are sensitive and kind and considerate???  THAT is what is wrong with the world.  Lol.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> ...
> I have a theory of why the family is falling apart.....




Because Marxism demands it. You need to read your master's instructions more carefully.


----------



## Spinster

ChrisL said:


> Honestly though, it is probably best to wait until you are in your 30s to marry.  Most people who get married in their 20s do so because they are just stupid.



Like you?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vasuderatorrent

Spinster said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly though, it is probably best to wait until you are in your 30s to marry.  Most people who get married in their 20s do so because they are just stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like you?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Did she get married in her 20's?  I got married in my 20's.  I was 23 when I got married.  I don't think ChrisL has ever been married.  She's too smart for that.


----------



## sealybobo

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Women in their 70's are 5,000 times more likely to be widowed than a woman in her 30's.
> 
> Statistically speaking single women in their 30's are probably never married or divorced at least once.
> 
> Single women in their 70's aren't a plague to society.  I don't think Wake wants to date any women in their 70's.  Women in their 70's probably aren't interested in Wake either.
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some might be widowed from a much loved spouse, and want a last chance at closeness and companionship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a theory of why the family is falling apart. Women's lib. We grew up with a tough dad and mom who taught us boys to be sensitive, considerate, show our emotions, in other words nothing like our fathers. But who did our sisters grow up respecting? sensitive guys or tough guys like their fathers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think you are sensitive and kind and considerate???  THAT is what is wrong with the world.  Lol.
Click to expand...

Funny you're always saying "you think you know me" and at the same time you think you know me.

Lots of people tell me what a great son, brother, uncle, friend, employee and lover I am. Anyone tell you what a great gal you are? I doubt it.


----------



## ChrisL

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Women in their 70's are 5,000 times more likely to be widowed than a woman in her 30's.
> 
> Statistically speaking single women in their 30's are probably never married or divorced at least once.
> 
> Single women in their 70's aren't a plague to society.  I don't think Wake wants to date any women in their 70's.  Women in their 70's probably aren't interested in Wake either.
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some might be widowed from a much loved spouse, and want a last chance at closeness and companionship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a theory of why the family is falling apart. Women's lib. We grew up with a tough dad and mom who taught us boys to be sensitive, considerate, show our emotions, in other words nothing like our fathers. But who did our sisters grow up respecting? sensitive guys or tough guys like their fathers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think you are sensitive and kind and considerate???  THAT is what is wrong with the world.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny you're always saying "you think you know me" and at the same time you think you know me.
> 
> Lots of people tell me what a great son, brother, uncle, friend, employee and lover I am. Anyone tell you what a great gal you are? I doubt it.
Click to expand...


I don't think you know me at all.  If there is a God, thanks be unto Him.  Lol.


----------

